# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1970-1990 >  Δήλος [Delos, Olympia, Villandry]

## Captain_Nionios

Επειδη δεν εχω δει πουθενα να αναφερεται κατι για αυτον το βαποραρο ξεκιναω ενα νεο θεμα.Οσοι παλαιοι και πιστοι ας συμμετεχουν ιδιαιτερα σε φωτογραφικο υλικο.Αδερφο του Επτανησος με τεραστια καριερα στο δρομολογιο Κυλληνη-Πορος οπου αγαπηθηκε οσο κανενα αλλο.Εφυγε απο την Ελλαδα το 1997,τρια χρονια νωριτερα απο το αδερφο του.Εδω φωτογραφισμενο στον Πορο απο το περιοδικο Εφοπλιστης.

Delos.JPG

----------


## Leo

Να και το Δήλος!!  :Surprised:  Το θυμάμαι να διανυσκτερεύει στην Σύρο σε δρομολόγια Ραφήνα ¶νδρο Τήνο Σύρο για μια περίοδο με αντίστροφο πρωινό από Σύρο καθημερινά. Επίσης να κάνει Ραφήνα Σύρο Πάρο Νάξο (διανυκτέρευε στην Νάξο τότε) με αντίστροφο πρωινό από εκεί για Ραφήνα. Μετά μας το έφαγε η Κυλλήνη  :Razz: .

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το "Δήλος", το 1988, έκανε δρομολόγια από Ραφήνα για Ανατολικές Κυκλάδες. 
Συγκεκριμένα, θυμάμαι ένα δρομολόγιο για Σύρο-Πάρο-Νάξο και Αμοργό. Το δρομολόγιο αυτό το έκανε στη συνέχεια για χρόνια και το "Πηνελόπη Α." (πήγαινε ακόμα και Σχοινούσα-Κουφονήσι και Ηρακλειά).
Επίσης, νομίζω, κάθε Τρίτη έκανε δρομολόγιο από Ραφήνα για Κύθνο-Σέριφο-Σίφνο και Μήλο.
Μετά έφυγε, πήγε στην Κεφαλλονιά και τη γραμμή του Πόρου όπου έγραψε μεγάλη ιστορία.
Στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία βλέπουμε το "Δήλος" στην Κυλλήνη, στην τελευταία του χρονιά στην Ελλάδα.

Το Δήλος στην Κυλλήνη.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια φωτογραφία του "Δήλος", ως "Villandry", στο Pool of the London (Ferry Publications Library). Η φωτογραφία υπάρχει στο βιβλίο που κυκλοφορεί από τις εκδόσεις "Ferry Publications" με τίτλο "Newhaven - Dieppe. The car Ferry Era". Το βιβλίο έχει γραφτεί από τους Miles Cowsill και John Hendy.

Το Villandry.jpg

----------


## geogre222

na paratheso kai ego mia photo apo to net ala exo mia aporia ti einai auto pou diakrinete mprosta sto ploio?

----------


## nautikos

Ειναι μια ειδικη διαμορφωση η οποια ερχεται και ''κουμπωνει'' με την αντιστοιχη ραμπα στο ντοκο, η αλλιως με το link span.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Roi, τελεια η φωτο! Ειναι και πριν τη μετασκευη που του προστεθηκε bow visor και ψηλωσε το γκαραζ λιγο...!! Excellent!

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Με το ΔΗΛΟΣ ταξιδεψα μια φορα το 1988 απο Ναξο - Ραφηνα ......

Ειναι ενα απο τα πρωτα μου βηματα στη τρελλα με τα πλοια και μιας τοτε δεν ειχα φωτ.μηχανη ειχα τη μανια να κραταω τα αποκοματα απο τα εισητηρια....

Δειτε λοιπων το αποκομα τουτο .... Δυστιχως δεν γραφει το 1988


skan 6129.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Δεν ξερω τι να πω φιλε.Ποσο θα ηθελα να ημουν στη καταλληλη ηλικια τοτε που ταξιδευα με το Δηλος για να κρατησω και εγω αποκοματα.Μαζι του εχω ταξιδεψει 4 φορες το λιγοτερο γιατι λογω τρελας επιλεγαμε το... Επτανησος.Αληθεια σε 20 χρονια θα εχουμε τετοιο παθος να δειχνουμε τωρινο εισητηριο καποιου Blue Star της παροναξιας;Μακαρι να εχουμε,αλλα γιατι δεν το πιστευω;

----------


## Apostolos

Ε είχαν μια αίγλη τα παλιά εισητήρια. Ίσως η γυφτιά που γραφότανε με το χέρι...

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

> Δεν ξερω τι να πω φιλε.Ποσο θα ηθελα να ημουν στη καταλληλη ηλικια τοτε που ταξιδευα με το Δηλος για να κρατησω και εγω αποκοματα.Μαζι του εχω ταξιδεψει 4 φορες το λιγοτερο γιατι λογω τρελας επιλεγαμε το... Επτανησος.Αληθεια σε 20 χρονια θα εχουμε τετοιο παθος να δειχνουμε τωρινο εισητηριο καποιου Blue Star της παροναξιας;Μακαρι να εχουμε,αλλα γιατι δεν το πιστευω;


Φιλε captain Nionio , ακομα και να εχουμε αυτη τη τρελα (εγω προσωπικα δεν την εχασα) θα μας αφησει αυτη ...... 
Τα σημερινα εισητιρια ειναι σαν τα παλια fax , με τη παροδο του χρονου σβηνουν αυτα που γραφουν ........

----------


## Apostolos

Ψεκάστε τα με λάκ για μαλιά  :Smile:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Δεν εχω ξαναδει εισητηριο θεωρημενο με χαρτοσημο!! Τελειο!!

----------


## Leo

Διάβασες τι γράφει πάνω? Ένσημο Ασφάλισης Επβατών και είναι από το ΝΑΤ.

----------


## Νάξος

Εδώ το υπέροχο Δήλος σε φωτογραφία φυλλαδίου αρχές δεκαετίας '90.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Στο thread του αδερφου εχουμε φτασει αισιως τα 146 ποστ ενω εδω μονο τα 14... :Sad:  Καλοι φιλοι προσπαθηστε να μας δειξετε το βαποραρο οπου και να τον εχετε...Εγω δυστυχως ημουν μικρος και δεν ειχα καταλαβει την αξια της φωτογραφιας.Μονο μια καρτ ποσταλ εχω αλλα στην Αθηνα.Επισης να προσθεσω οτι στην Κεφαλονια κυκλοφορει πολυ αυτη η καρτ ποσταλ ενω εχουν περασει 11,5 χρονια απο το τελος της καριερας του στον ομορφο Πορο.Κανενα απο τα νεα βαπορια δεν βρισκεται σε αναλογη φωτογραφια...Εχει μεινει μονο η φωτογραφια με το καλο...

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε Νιόνιο λύσε μου μία απορία μιά και είσαι λάτρης του Επτάνησος: γιατί το Δήλος ήταν λιγότερο δημοφιλές από το αδελφάκι του; Και τα δύο ήταν υπέροχα. Δεν είναι άδικο;

Συμφωνώ μαζύ σου ότι πρέπει να αυξηθεί ο αριθμός των μηνυμάτων σχετικά με το Δήλος. Δυστυχώς ούτε κι εγώ έχω υλικό για αυτόν το βαπόραρο. Ό,τι είχα το ανέβασα...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η διαφορά, κατά τη γνώμη μου, οφειλόταν σε δύο λόγους.
Πρώτον στη γραμμή που έκαναν, με το ένα να κάνει  ¶νδρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο και να μεγαλουργεί και το άλλο  να βολοδέρνει από εδώ και από εκεί (Σάμος,Πάρος-Νάξος-Αμοργός, Δυτικές Κυκλάδες), πριν καταλήξει στην ηρεμία του Πόρου της Κεφαλλονιάς. 
Μεγάλο ρόλο έπαιξε βέβαια και ο καπετάνιος, ο Κώστας Τζώρτζης, καθώς ουσιαστικά έγινε θρύλος μέσα από το "Επτάνησος" και το "Επτάνησος" θρύλος μέσα από το Τζώρτζη. Βίοι παράλληλοι για δύο θρύλους.
Εμείς, όμως, θα επανέθουμε στο υπέροχο "Δήλος", το οποίο στην Κεφαλλονιά αγαπήθηκε περισσότερο, αλλά .........

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τα πραγματα ειναι οπως τα λες.Ηταν και τα δυο πραγματικα υπεροχα,απλα πολλες φορες οι περιστασεις διαμορφωνουν και την αγαπη του κοσμου για ενα βαπορι.Αρχικα να πω πως ειδικα στον Πορο της Κεφαλλονιας το Δηλος ηταν το Δηλος και το Επτανησος το αδερφο του σε αντιθεση με ολη την υπολοιπη καραβολατρικη Ελλαδα που ισχυε το αναποδο.Δηλαδη το Δηλος ηταν το αδερδο του "βασιλια" Επτανησος.Καποιοι στον Πορο λενε οτι το Δηλος ηταν καλυτερο απο το Επτανησος.Πλην της καταστασης τους στα μηχανικα μερη (που και παλι δεν πρεπει να διεφερε) δε νομιζω οτι καποιο ηταν καλυτερο απο το αλλο σα βαπορι.Απλα στον Πορο ειναι λογικο να αγαπουν περισσοτερο το Δηλος και γι'αυτο να το φανταζονται καλυτερο.Να σου δωσω ενα παραδειγμα απο την προσωπικη μου ιστορια με τα δυο βαπορια.Μπορει να ημουν μικρος τοτε αλλα αγαπησα παρα πολυ το Επτανησος επειδη πρωτον ηταν βαποραρος και δευτερον επειδη στα πρωτα χρονια της καριερας του στην Κεφαλλονια εκανε το δρομολογιο που τοτε επιλεγαμε,το Πατρα-Σαμη.Το Κυλληνη-Πορος φανταζε δυσκολο γιατι ο δρομος απο τον Πορο μεχρι την Πυλαρο ειχε ενα μεγαλο κομματι χωματοδρομου οποτε δεν το επιλεγαμε...Αν καναμε πιο συχνα το Κυλληνη-Πορος τοτε θα ειχα αδυναμια στο Δηλος.Παντως το Επτανησος οι περισσοτεροι το θυμουνται ως τον αρχοντα της Ραφηνας και αυτος ειναι ο κυριοτερος λογος που ειναι πολυ δημοφιλεστερο.Απλα το Επτανησος ευτυχησε να ειναι πρωταγωνιστης σε ενα πελαγος που τα δρομολογια του εχουν πολυ μεγαλυτερη αιγλη απο της κοντινες αποστασεις του Ιονιου.Τη στιγμη που το Δηλος εκανε μια αξιοπρεπη εμφανιση στο Αιγαιο,οχι ομως σε γραμμη φιλετο και χωρις να προλαβει να στεριωση σε καποιο δρομολογιο,το Επτανησος εφτιαχνε το μυθο του στην συνεχως ανερχομενη Ραφηνα εχοντας ως εφοδια την εκπληκτικη εμφανιση του,το εξαιρετικο ταξιδεμα του,την ευεληξια του,την αριστη εκμεταλευση χωρων και το δεμενο πληρωμα του.Τα παραπανω βεβαια τα ειχε και το Δηλος αλλα δεν προλαβε να τα δειξει στην πολυ διασημοτερη πασαρελα του Αιγαιου.Εκανε απο πολυ νωρις την ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΗ δουλεια του στο Ιονιο παραμενοντας στην αφανεια αλλα και στην επιφανεια της καρδιας των απανταχου ψαγμενων καραβολατρων...Τελειωνοντας να πω πως το Επτανησος δουλεψε για επτα χρονια στο Ιονιο,οσα και στη Ραφηνα δηλαδη, αλλα ολοι το θυμουνται ως το βαπορα της Ραφηνας και οχι της Σαμης,του Πορου και του Αργοστολιου...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε μου είναι πολύ ωραία αυτά που γράφεις για τα δύο αυτά πλοία.
Αλλά, πίστεψέ με, ο παράγοντας Κώστας Τζώρτζης είναι εξαιρετικά σημαντικός. Ο κόσμος θυμάται το "Επτάνησος" στη Ραφήνα με καπετάνιο τον Κώστα Τζώρτζη. Ο κόσμος λέει "Επτάνησος" και "Superferry II" με πλοίαρχο τον Κώστα Τζώρτζη. Δεν εξηγείται λογικά.
Στα έξι χρόνια που έμεινε το "Επτάνησος" στη Ραφήνα είδαμε ένα λιμανάκι να γίνεται λιμάνι, μια εταιρεία να γίνεται υπερδύναμη και έναν καπετάνιο να γίνεται το απόλυτο πρώτο όνομα. Ο συνδυασμός του πλοίου, του πλοιάρχου, της εταιρείας, αλλά φυσικά και του πληρώματος και του πράκτορα δημιούργησαν το θρύλο που συνεχίστηκε επάξια με το "Superferry II" .
Προσωπικά, βέβαια, αγαπούσα πολύ περισσότερο το "Δήλος", καθώς το "Δήλος" και το "Ιόνιο" ταξίδεψαν και στις δύο πατρίδες μου, τη Σίφνο και την Κεφαλλονιά.
Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία είναι η πλώρη του "Δήλος". Είναι σίγουρο, γιατί βρήκα και την αντίστοιχη με την πλώρη του "Επτάνησος".

Σε όλους τους εξαιρετικούς φίλους.

Η πλώρη του Δήλος.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μα φιλε Αντωνη σε διαφωνω μαζι σου.Ισα ισα που αν διαβασεις παραπανω θα δεις οτι συμφωνουμε.Απλα εγω δεν εστιασα τοσο πολυ στον καπτα Κωστα και βεβαια εχεις δικιο.Η φωτογραφια της πλωρης ειναι υπεροχη αλλα τα καρδιακα δεν θα αποφευχθουν αν συνεχισεις...Βεβαια για να σε τσιγκλισω και λιγο.Ολοκληρη πατριδα η Σιφνος,δεν εχεις καμια φωτογραφια με το βαπορα να ομορφαινει τις Καμαρες;Το δρομολογιο το ειχες κανει ποτε;Οι εντυπωσεις σου;

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το δρομόγιο το έκανε κάθε Τρίτη (αν θυμάμαι καλά).
Από Ραφήνα για Κύθνο-Σέριφο-Σίφνο-Κίμωλο-Μήλο.
Εγώ δεν το είχα κάνει αυτό το δρομολογιο, γιατί η Ραφήνα μας έπεφτε λίγο μακριά.
Φωτογραφίες ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν και αν μας δώσουν την άδεια θα τις ανεβάσουμε.
Είχα ταξιδέψει μαζί του από Αμοργό για Ραφήνα τον Ιούλιο του 1988. Ένα ταξίδι απίστευτο. Ήρθε στα Κατάπολα μέσα στη νύχτα και μας πήρε. Το περιμέναμε να φανεί και ήρθε σαν τον "Ιπτάμενο Ολλανδό" να μας πάρει.  Άκόμα και τώρα είναι σαν να το ζω.
Το εισιτήριο από Κατάπολα για Ραφήνα. Παρακαλώ να σημειωθεί ότι ναυτικός πράκτορας είναι ο μεγάλος Νικόλαος Πρέκας .....

Στους φίλους Captain Nionio, Νάξο, Paroskayak και ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ 

Δήλος.jpg

----------


## marsant

Πολυ ομορφο πλοιο σαν το Επτανησος.Αυτα βλεπεις και μολις κατεβεις στο λιμανι και βλεπεις ολα τα καινουργια που ειναι σαν κουτες νοσταλγεις αυτα τα ομορφα ποσταλια!Βαπορια που ομορφαιναν τις θαλασσες μας.Ο χρονος παιδια δυστηχως μετραει αντιστροφα και οσα ωραια καραβια μας εχουν μεινει(δηλαδη πολυ λιγα) σε πολυ λιγα χρονια δεν θα εχουμε τπτ!

----------


## Haddock

Το καταπληκτικό αρχείο του Roi μας δίνει τη δυνατότητα να αφήσουμε τη φαντασία μας να πάμε πίσω πολλά χρόνια. Καραβολατρικές εικόνες σαν αυτές, φίλε Roi, δίνουν πνοή στις συζητήσεις μας. 

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι τύχη ή ατυχία, αλλά με το Δήλος είχαμε κροσάρει με 8άρι τον Κάβο Ντόρο τέλη του 1980. Το θεωρώ ατυχία γιατί μερικά μέλη της οικογένειας δεν εκτίμησαν το καλό ταξίδεμα του και αναπόφευκτα έψαχναν για δραμαμίνες και σακουλάκια. Από την άλλη ήμουν τυχερός, ως καραβολάτρης στο Δήλος, που τραβερσάραμε με τέτοιο καιρό τα μπουγάζια του Κάβο Ντόρο. 

Το παραπάνω ταξίδι ήταν το πρώτο και το τελευταίο με το Δήλος, έτσι στέριωσε καλά στη μνήμη μου. Θα αναφερθώ αργότερα με περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες γι' αυτο ταξίδι σε άλλη δημοσίευση.

Ο συνδυασμός Τζώρτζης-Επτάνησος ήταν καταλύτης για την υστεροφημία και εδραίωση του Επτάνησος στη Ραφήνα. Το Δήλος, μην ξεχνάμε, είχε να ανταγωνιστεί ένα Αιγαίο, Γεώργιος Εξπρές, και φυσικά το Νάξος. Ναι μεν το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας ήταν ελκυστικό στη μείωση του χρόνου, μολαταύτα, πολλοί Παριανοί και Αξιώτες επέλεγαν τον Πειραιά. Έτσι, το Δήλος δεν έιχε την αντίστοιχη επιτυχία που είχε το αδερφό του Επτάνησος.

----------


## capten4

ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΕΦΑΛΟΝΙΑ, ΤΟ 1995....

----------


## plori

Απίθανο ποστάλι σε όλα του δεν είχα την τύχη να ταξιδέψω μαζί του αλλά θα ήθελα να μάθω τι ταχύτητα είχε;

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η ταχύτητα του "Δήλος" ήταν κατά μισό περίπου μίλι μεγαλύτερη από αυτήν του "Επτάνησος", δηλαδή πρέπει να ήταν 19+.
Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία είναι από το καταπληκτικό βιβλίο του John May "Greek Ferries" των εκδόσεων "Ferry Publications".
Η λεζάντα αναφέρει: "To επιβατηγό οχηματαγωγό της γραμμής Newhaven/Dieppe "Villandry", ως "Δήλος" στην Κυλλήνη του 1990. Έχει πρόσφατα πωληθεί για srap στην Ινδία".
Η τελευταία πληροφορία που αναφέρει η λεζάντα, έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν ευσταθεί (δηλαδή, ότι είχε πωληθεί για scrap).

Το Δήλος στην Κυλλήνη.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλοι μου σας ευχαριστω ολους,γιατι μεσα σε μια μερα πηγαμε το θεμα απο 14 δημοσιευσεις στις 28...Πραγματικα εντυπωσιακο κατορθωμα για ενα εντυπωσιακο ποσταλι,που αποδεικνυει οτι εχουμε ακομα πολλα να πουμε,αρκει να υπαρξει η σπιθα.Να ειστε καλα.Φιλε Νικο περιμενουμε τη διηγηση σου απο το απολαυστικο ταξιδι με το Δηλος.

----------


## nautikos

> Η τελευταία πληροφορία που αναφέρει η λεζάντα, έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν ευσταθεί (δηλαδή, ότι είχε πωληθεί για scrap)


Εχεις δικιο, δεν ισχυει αυτο. Το πλοιο πουληθηκε στην Ινδονησια και πηρε το ονομα *Adina Lestari 102*. Δεν εργαστηκε για πολυ καιρο, ωσπου επαθε ατυχημα (νομιζω προσαραξη) και μπαταρισε. Μετα πουληθηκε για scrap.

----------


## Νάξος

Σχετικά με τον βάπορα παιδιά και την ταχύτητά του. Δεν ξέρω πόσα γκάζια χτυπούσε το Επτάνησος, αλλά το Δήλος έπαιζε γύρω στα 18 με 18,5 μέγιστη στα ντουζένια του. Το συμπέρασμα αυτό το έβγαλα από χρονομετρήσεις φίλων που ταξίδευαν με αυτό τέλη δεκαετίας '80 καθώς και από παρατηρήσεις μου ταξιδεύοντας με άλλο πλοίο παράλληλα με το Δήλος. Δυστυχώς δεν ταξίδεψα ποτέ με αυτήν την καραβάρα και όσο σκέφτομαι ότι μία φορά θα μπορούσα να πάω Αμοργό με αυτό, αλλά τελικά έμεινα στο νησί (Νάξο)  τα παίρνω στην κράνα με την πάρτη μου. Λάθη της νεότητας... 

Σχετικά με την σύγκριση Επτάνησος και Δήλος (και για το γιατί το Δήλος δεν έγινε θρύλος όπως το Επτάνησος) συμφωνώ με Αντώνη και Νιόνιο εν μέρει. Το Επτάνησος πιστεύω ήταν πιο τυχερό γιατί έπεσε σε γραμμή λιγότερο απαιτητική κατά την γνώμη μου: ΑνδροΣυροτηνομυκονία από Ραφήνα. Αν αναλογιστούμε ότι η Άνδρος μόνη της είναι μπόλικος λαός που εξυπηρετείται μόνο από Ραφήνα τότε ψωμάκι και για τα δύο βαπόρια (Επτάνησος και Μπάρι) έφτανε και περίσσευε. Το Δήλος έπρεπε να χτυπήσει στην Παροναξία το Γεώργιος, τον Απόλλωνα, τον Ποσειδώνα και το Νάξος. Παρόλα αυτά ήταν πάντα ένας σημαντικός παίκτης στην γραμμή που αγαπήθηκε από αρκετούς. Ακόμα θυμάμαι έναν φίλο Αξώτη που το υποστήριζε φανατικά. Το Επτάνησος απ' ό,τι θυμάμαι δεν ταξίδεψε στις Ανατολικές Κυκλάδες καθόλου με αποτέλεσμα πολύς κόσμος εκεί να το αγνοεί.

Πρόκειται για δύο πλοία μύθους και παροτρύνω κι άλλα μέλη του φόρουμ να ασχοληθούμε με το Δήλος, ειδικά όταν το αδέρφι του έχει πολλαπλάσια μηνύματα στο φόρουμ.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε Ναξος εγραψες οτι το Δηλος ειχε "αντιπαλους" το Γεωργιος Εξπρες,τον Απολλωνα τον Ποσειδωνα.Πραγματικα ποσο θα ηθελα να ημουν στην καταλληλη ηλικια τοτε ωστε να μπορω να εχω ζησει αυτες τις πολυ μεγαλες στιγμες...Φανταζομαι το λιμανι της Παροικιας να βλεπει *καθε μερα* αυτα τα εκπληκτικα βαπορια.Επισης θα υπηρχε και προβλημα επιλογης.Να παω με το καταπληκτικο σε ολα του Δηλος,το εξισου εξαιρετικο και κοντινο σε φιλοσοφια Γεωργιος Εξπρες,με τον λιγο μεγαλυτερο και νεοτερο αλλα βαποραρο Απολλωνα,ή με τον αρχοντικο Ποσειδωνα;Νομιζω οτι αυτο ηταν ενα απο τα πιο ωραια διλημματα.Σε καποιο θεμα εχουν μπει φωτογραφιες του Δηλος απο το λιμανι της Παροικιας και ο φωτογραφος βρισκοταν πανω.Δυστυχως δεν θυμαμαι σε ποιο.Αν εχετε καμια φωτογραφια με Δηλος και Γεωργιος Εξπρες μαζι σε καποιο λιμανι του Αιγαιου πληρωνω ολα τα χρηματα του τζοκερ για να τη δω... :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε Νιόνιο νομίζω ότι οι φωτογραφίες του σχετικού θέματος που αναζητείς είναι εδώ:

http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread.php?t=23047&page=25

Τώρα, η εποχή 80-90 ήταν -ειδικά για την Παροναξία- ο χρυσούς Αιών του Περικλέους. Δεν είναι μόνο το Νάξος, το Γεώργιος, ο Απόλλωνας, το Δήλος και ο Ποσειδώνας που αγαπήθηκαν. Ήταν και το Πάρος, και το Σαντορίνη, ήταν πάντα μία σταθερή παρουσία από πλοίο του Νομικού (Λήμνος για μία δεκαετία σχεδόν και μετά το Θήρα ΙΙ που μετονομάστηκε σε Ελλάς Εξπρές και μετά το ¶νεμος), ήταν το Κυκλάδες, η Ελλη, ο ¶γιος Γεώργιος (το παληό επιβατικό με τη μυτερή πλώρη) κι ο Νηρέας από τα μικρά. Μέχρι και ο Μιαούλης ερχότανε μέχρι το 1985... Να ξεχάσω τον θρυλικό ¶τλαντα ΙΙ ή ακόμα και το Νήσος Χίος το οποίο το θυμάμαι στη Νάξο μία περίοδο να μας επισκέπτεται συστηματικά; Ακόμα και το Ολύμπια το ξαδελφάκι του Δήλος και του Επτάνησος είχε έρθει μία χρονιά (1987).  Και ναι, υπήρχαν και τα ταχύπλοα... Νέαρχος, δελφίνια... υπήρχε πλουραλισμός στις επιλογές, προσιτό εισιτήριο και αθάνατοι βάπορες.

Στην Παροικιά, επειδή πλάκωναν πάντα 2-3 βαπόρια περισσότερα σε σχέση με Νάξο (λ.χ. το Αιγαίον που συνέχιζε για Ικαροσαμία, σταθερή αξία) γινότανε ο χαμός. Η καυτή ζώνη στην Πάρο ήταν 10-2 το μεσημέρι και 10-12 το βράδυ. Εποχές που στη γραμμή Πάρου-Νάξου-Ίου και Θήρας παίζανε χαλαρά και 10 βαπόρια τη μέρα... Όποιος είχε σπίτι με θέα το λιμάνι της Παροικιάς ήταν σα να είχε εισιτήρια στα επίσημα στο Μόντε Κάρλο για να βλέπει φόρμουλα 1...

----------


## Haddock

> Στην Παροικιά, επειδή πλάκωναν πάντα 2-3 βαπόρια περισσότερα σε σχέση με Νάξο (λ.χ. το Αιγαίον που συνέχιζε για Ικαροσαμία, σταθερή αξία) γινότανε ο χαμός. Η καυτή ζώνη στην Πάρο ήταν 10-2 το μεσημέρι και 10-12 το βράδυ. Εποχές που στη γραμμή Πάρου-Νάξου-Ίου και Θήρας παίζανε χαλαρά και 10 βαπόρια τη μέρα... Όποιος είχε σπίτι με θέα το λιμάνι της Παροικιάς ήταν σα να είχε εισιτήρια στα επίσημα στο Μόντε Κάρλο για να βλέπει φόρμουλα 1...


Το παρακάτω είναι εκτος θέματος, παρ'όλα αυτά, αν είχα φωτογραφική μηχανή καλύτερη από μια παλιά instamatik, θα είχαμε καλυτερες φωτογραφίες από αυτές. Όπως τα λέει ο φίλος Νάξος είναι. Μόντε Κάρλο με τερματισμό στη Σπίθα! Αν είχα αποκλειστικότητα στο φωτορεπορτάζ, η αγαπημένη μου ζώνη ήταν 10-2. Από τη δρομολόγηση του Αιγαίον και Γεώργιος Εξπρές αρχίσανε οι αψιμαχίες για το ποιος θα περάσει πρώτος το νήμα της Σπίθας. Στάθηκα τυχερός που είχα απευθείας μετάδοση από τα τρελλά ρεμέτζα και τις υπέροχες μανούβρες.

Το καθημερινό μας μπάνιο ήταν είτε στις παραλίες Καμίνια ή Μπουνταράκι. Για την παραλία Καμίνια, επιβιβάζομασταν σε λάντζα στο λιμάνι και μετά από σλάλομ μέσα από τα πλοία στο ρεμετζο τους(Νάξος, Αιγαιον, Γεωργιος Εξπρες) απολαμβάναμε τις αφιξοαναχωρήσεις απέναντι από το λιμανι. Εικόνες που θελω αρκετες αραδες για να σας τις περιγραψω...

Η παραλια Μπουνταρακι βρισκεται στη Νοτιοδυτική πλευρά του όρμου της Παροικιας. Η συγκεκριμμενη παραλια δεν έχει θεα το λιμάνι μεν, έχει θέα το μπουγαζι του Αϊ Σπυρίδωνα και το "πέρασμα". Άρα μπορειτε να φανταστειτε τι βλέπαμε στο 1 μίλι ανοιχτά απο τις Πόρτες. Οσοι λουόμενοι δεν ήξεραν, π.χ. τουρίστες, μετά τις 1μμ τα πρώτα απόνερα μαρτυρούσαν τα βαπόρια που έμπαιναν με όλο το δρόμο στο λιμάνι της Παροικιάς. Ειδικά, τα δυο Βελγικα και ο Ποσειδών, αφήναν την καλύτερη υπογραφή στην παραλία. Σε άλλη δημοσίευση θα αναφερθω αναλυτικότερα στο τι γινόταν στο λιμάνι με τις 12 αφιξοαναχωρήσεις καθημερινά αρχές του 1990...

----------


## nautikos

Το *Δηλος* προσωπικα το εζησα απο εξω, αλλα ομως για ενα 10ημερο σερι. Το _1994_ ετυχε να βρισκομαι για διακοπες στον Πορο της Κεφαλονιας, μαλιστα σε ενα σπιτι με τεραστια αυλη και θεα ολο το λιμανι, ακριβως απεναντι. Καθε μερα το εβλεπα να φευγει το πρωι, να επιστρεφει το μεσημερι, να ξαναφευγει το απογευμα για να γυρισει το βραδακι, οπου και διανυκτερευε. Δεν θα ξεχασω ποτε το φοβερο ηχο τον μηχανων του, ο οποιος ακουγοταν απο τη στιγμη που τα εδινε ολα μεχρι τη στιγμη που εξαφανιζοταν πισω απο το διπλανο καβο. Επισης αξεχαστη ειναι και η σφυριχτρα του,η οποια ηταν καπως βραχνη αλλα μαγευτικη.

Με το που ερχοταν το πλοιο καθε βραδυ κατεβαινα στο λιμανι και πολλες φορες στο φαναρι. Αφου εδενε ερχοταν ενας βαρκαρης και επαιρνε απο το πλοιο καβο να τον δεσει στην τσαμαδουρα δεξια. Το πλοιο εφερνε ζωη, με το που εφευγαν και οι τελευταιοι επιβατες και οχηματα ο τοπος ερημωνε. Μετα απο λιγο αρχιζε και το πληρωμα να αποχωρει για τα σπιτια του (νομιζω ολοι σχεδον ντοπιοι). Στο καταφωτο Δηλος τα φωτα αρχιζαν να σβηνουν σταδιακα, μετα σταματουσαν τις ηλεκτρομηχανες και το πλοιο επεφτε για υπνο. Για να ξυπνησει την αλλη μερα παλι, με νεες δυναμεις για το σημαντικο του εργο.

Απο περιστατικο θυμαμαι ακομα ενα πρωινο που ενω το πλοιο ελυσε καβους και πηγε να μαζεψει τον καταπελτη, την τελευταια στιγμη ενα τυπος απο το πουθενα κανει ενα σαλτο μορταλε και στο παραπεντε προλαβαινει την ακρη του καταπελτη, Ακουγονται μπινελικια σωρο (κεφαλλονιτες γαρ... :Very Happy: ) το πλοιο συνεχιζει κανονικα, βγαινει απο το λιμανι και μετα με τιμονι ολο δεξια παιρνει πορεια ξανα για το λιμανι. Προσεγγιζει γρηγορα αφηνει τον τυπο εξω (τον οποιο περιμενε το λιμενικο για τα περαιτερω) και αναχωρει ξανα. 

Το κακο της υποθεσης ηταν οτι μετα την Κεφαλονια πηγα στην Ζακυνθο μεσω Πεσσαδας με το *Ιονιον Πελαγος* και ακομα αναπολω την επιθυμια μου να το ταξιδεψω και αυτο το καταπληκτικο σκαρι. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## esperos

Στα  Λεμονάδικα αν σας  αρέσει.

DELOS.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Μονο μας αρεσει, τελεια ειναι και ευχαριστουμε. Και με τον βαπορα *Ποσειδωνα* διπλα :Very Happy: . Αυτη η περιοχη (Λεμοναδικα) εχει φιλοξενησει καποτε (τωρα αστο καλυτερα...) απο τους μεγαλυτερους θρυλους της ακτοπλοιας μας.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ένα τεράστιο ευχαριστώ στον φίλο Έσπερο.
Είναι ο μοναδικός "μάγος" της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας που κάθε φορά βγάζει από το σακούλι του και έναν καινούριο θησαυρό.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε Εσπερε μας κανει και μας παρακανει η φωτογραφια.Εξαιρετικη.Μαλιστα κανει και δοκιμες στις σωσιβιες λεμβους απ' οτι φαινεται.

----------


## capten4

ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΦΩΤΟ ΦΙΛΕ, ΕΣΠΕΡΕ !!ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΩΡΗ ΤΟΥ ΔΗΛΟΣ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΑ, ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΑΠΟΤΡΕΛΑΝΕΙΣ ??!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Στο εξαιρετικό πρακτορείο του τωρινού "Επτάνησος" στον Πόρο της Κεφαλλονιάς θαυμάζει κανείς την παρακάτω υπέροχη φωτογραφία.
Μια απάντηση φίλε Captain Nionio για το ποιο πλοίο αγαπήθηκε περισσότερο στον Πόρο.
Και αυτό νομίζω ότι είναι το "Δήλος".
Το πλοίο βγαίνει από τον λιμάνι του Πόρου.


Δήλος.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε Αντωνη ευχαριστω για τη φωτογραφια που τοσες φορες εχω απολαυσει στο Πορο.Δε νομιζω να αμφιβαλλει κανεις οτι αγαπηθηκε πιο πολυ,αλλωστε το εχω γραψει και εγω σε προηγουμενα post...Ενα ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ...

----------


## Haddock

Το Δήλος στα λημέρια σου, Διονύση, από Carte Postalle. Το Ραφηνιώτικο βαπόρι που αγαπήθηκε από τους Κυκλαδίτες της Ανατολικής Αττικής. Ένα πλοίο που έγραψε ιστορία στο Αγγλικό Κανάλι και στην Ελλάδα. Σε συνέχεια του μηνύματος, το Πάσχα του 1987 επιλέξαμε να ανεβαίνουμε από Πάρο για Ραφήνα με την Γαλλίδα.  Οι απεργίες της ΠΝΟ είχαν κάνει τα δρομολόγια μπάχαλο και οι ώρες αφιξοαναχωρήσεων ήταν σχετικά απρόβλεπτες. Θυμάμαι που βγάλαμε εισιτήρια αυτοκινήτου με το Άτλας γιατί δεν είχαμε βρεί με το Δήλος. Οι σκηνές απείρου κάλλους στο λιμάνι δεν περιγράφονται. Το overbooking πήγε σύννεφο, σημεία των καιρών με τα καρνέ, και πολλοί γιωταχήδες είχαν στακάρει στην Πάρο.

Τύχη βουνό για μένα και τους υπόλοιπους ορεξάτους, εκείνη τη μέρα, αφού το ραπόρτο είχε δώσει 8αρι Βοριά στο Κάβο Ντόρο. Μετά το χαρακτηριστικό γιουρούσι στο λιμάνι της Παροικιάς, το μπουλούκι προσπάθησε να τακτοποιηθεί στους &#171;ελεύθερους&#187; χώρους των σαλονιών. Το πλοίο είχε ήδη φορτώσει από Νάξο και δεν έπεφτε καρφίτσα. Τι πρωτόκολλα και κουραφέξαλα, ο κόσμος είχε γεμίσει τα σαλόνια σε σημείο που δεν περιγράφεται. Με το ζόρι περπατούσα στους αλουέδες ενώ οι εσωτερικές σκάλες ήταν απροσπέλαστες. Παρ' όλα αυτά, τα εξωτερικά καταστρώματα ήταν άδεια και λίγοι ήταν αυτοί που δεν χόρταιναν το κρύο ράντισμα από τα κύματα. Μήνας Απρίλης και το κρύο ήταν υπολογίσιμο για θαλασσινούς και μη.

Η πλώρη ξυράφι δεν καβαλίκεψε τον καιρό παρά τραβερσάρισε τα μπουγάζια του Κάβο Ντόρο σαν μπαλαρίνα, με άλλα λόγια, μπότζι που δεν περιγράφεται. Τι πτερύγια ευστάθειας, τι Denny Brown, το rolling έστειλε τους επιβάτες αδιάβαστους και τα σακουλάκια έγιναν ανάρπαστα.

Μετά από 22 χρόνια, ακόμα γεύομαι την αρμύρα του πελάγους πάνω στην κουπαστή του Δήλος.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε Νικο αφου σε συγχαρω για τη διαθεση σου να μοιραστεις το ταξιδι σου με τη Γαλλιδα,που τοσο λεπτομερειακα θυμασαι μετα απο τοσα χρονια θα ηθελα να επισημανω κατι.Αν και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι δεν αναφερεσαι για το μποτζι  ως αρνητικο χαρακτηριστικο του βαποριου,θα ηθελα να μου πεις και εσυ τη γνωμη σου σε κατι.Το μοναδικο ταξιδι μου με το Επτανησος (αδερφα πλοια) που ειχε χοντρο καιρο,ενα οκταρι γαρμπη,ηταν μαλλον τα Χριστουγεννα του 1998 σε επιστροφη απο Πορο για Κυλληνη.Οταν εχει γαρμπη η θαλασσα που βγαζει σε αυτη τη διαδρομη ειναι πολυ δυσκολη,δες το χαρτη και θα καταλαβεις γιατι.Ολο το ταξιδι το εγβαλα με τον πατερα μου, ντυμενος σαν αστακος στα  χαρακτηριστικα παγκακια (διπλης οψης) που ειχε ακριβως πισω απο τις βαρδιολες κανοντας και βολτα στις βαρδιολες για να χαζευω την πλώρη...Το κουνημα ομολογουμενως δεν ηταν λιγο,και το μποτζι εντονο με κινηση δεξια αριστερα...Ομως υπηρχε κατι στο κουνημα που εδειχνε ποσο καλοταξιδο βαπορι ηταν.Ποιο ηταν αυτο;Η επαναφορα απο την ακραια κληση του βαποριου μεχρι τη θεση ισοροπιας ηταν τρομακτικα γρηγορη.Κατα τη  γνωμη μου το θεμα δεν ειναι ποσο πολυ κουναει ενα βαπορι (αλλωστε ηταν μικρο) αλλα πως το κανει και τη ασφαλεια σου δινει οτι ναι μεν θα γυρει αλλα θα επανελθει παλι γρηγορα και με ασφελεια...Σε αυτο λοιπον οι δυο πανεμορφες Γαλλιδες με την πλωρη ξυραφι ηταν εξαιρετικες.Ως γνησιες γοητευτικες κυριες ηξεραν να χορευουν με τακουνια,χωρις ομως να υπαρχει περιπτωση να πεσουν...Να εισαι καλα για τις αναμνησεις που μεταφερεις...

ΥΓ:Τα παγκακια αυτα ακριβως πισω απο το διαχωριστικο της βαρδιολας φαινονται εδω: http://forum.nautilia.gr/attachment....3&d=1209800961

----------


## vinman

Ας δούμε και μία φωτογραφία του μέσα απο το βιβλίο Greek sea bridges....
Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στον καλό φίλο captain_Nionios.....


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15433

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε Μανο σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ,αλλα πραγματικα μου κανεις καλο και κακο ταυτοχρονα...Εκει που παω να ξεφυγω,παλι πισω γυρναω... :Very Happy:  Βλεποντας την εξαιρετικη αυτη φωτογραφια δεν μπορω να μην επαναλαβω για αλλη μια φορα.*ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΤΟΣΟ ΜΑ ΤΟΣΟ ΜΑ ΤΟΣΟ ΟΜΟΡΦΟ*;Ο ναυπηγος του πρεπει να ηταν ειτε τρομερα ερωτευμενος οταν το σχεδιαζε, ειτε μεθυσμενος. Παντως αν ηταν κατω απο απολυτη λογικη δεν γινεται να σχεδιασε τοση ομορφια.Σωστα Rocinante;

Επισης κατι αλλο προς τους γνωστες.Στην φωτογραφια του Μανου φαινεται καθαρα οτι στο πισω μερος του βαποριου η σταθμη της θαλασσας ειναι ιδιαιτερα ανεβασμενη.Αυτο ειναι θεμα γαστρας και του κυκλικου τελειωματος της;Για να δειτε τι εννοω εχω κοψει την παραπανω φωτογραφια...

Delos  komeni.jpg

----------


## Leo

Εμ! ούτε νύχτα ούτε μέρα τον αφήνετε να ησυχάσει τον Νιόνιο... τι σας έκανε πια  :Confused:

----------


## Haddock

Καπτά Νιόνιο,

Το μπότζι ήταν απολαυστικό για τους ορεξάτους και φευγάτους... Οι επιβάτες δεν το ευχαριστήθηκαν σίγουρα. Άλλωστε οι αναθυμιάσεις στα σαλόνια δεν άφηναν καμία αμφιβολία... Δεν είχα κλινόμετρο αλλά το Δήλος μποτζάριζε όπως ακριβώς περιγράφεις για το Επτάνησος. Το ταξίδεμα ήταν καλό για μένα, αλλά όχι για την πλειοψηφία των επιβατών.

Δεν είμαι ναυπηγός, και οι ειδικοί ας μας διαφωτίσουν, αλλά η γρήγορη επαναφορά ταλαιπωρεί περισσότερο τους επιβάτες. Το σύντομο rolling είναι μεν ποιο ασφαλές για το σκάφος, αλλά για όσους δεν είναι μόνιμα &#171;εμβολιασμένοι&#187; με δραμαμίνη, οι γρήγοροι διατοιχισμοί βγάζουν τα σωθικά.

Δωράκι από τη Διέπη...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Καλε μου φιλε Νικο αφου σου πω αλλο ενα ευχαριστω γιατι καθε φορα δινεις και ενα εντυπωσιακο δωρο,θα συνεχισω λιγο για το κουνημα.Πανω ειπα τη γνωμη για το τι ειναι ασφαλες και καλο για το βαπορι και οχι για το τι ειναι πιο ανετο για το μεσο επιβατη.Εχεις απολυτο δικιο οτι η γρηγορη επαναφορα και γενικα η γρηγορη μεταβολη της κινητικης καταστασης ζαλιζει σχεδον ολους τους επιβατες που δεν επεσαν απο μικροι στο καζανι με τη δραμαμινη οπως εμεις.Σιγουρα ηταν βαπορια που κουνουσαν αλλα το εκαναν με τον πιο πειστικο και εμπιστο τροπο,γι' αυτο οσοι τα καπετανεψαν μονο καλα λογια εχουν να πουν.Κουνημα μεν, ασφαλες δε...

----------


## capten4

ΟΙ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΕΣ ΕΠΑΝΑΦΟΡΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ....ΟΣΟ ΠΙΟ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΕΣ ΕΠΑΝΑΦΟΡΕΣ ΕΧΕΙ, ΤΟΣΟ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΟΙ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΝΑ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΕΙ.ΑΥΤΟ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΕΙ Ο ΕΠΙΒΑΤΗΣ.ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΜΕ ΑΡΓΕΣ ΕΠΑΝΑΦΟΡΕΣ ΣΕ 9ΑΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΕΙ "ΔΕΝ ΚΟΥΝΑΕΙ ", ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΠΟΣΟΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΟ....ΤΩΡΑ ,ΟΣΟΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΑ 2 ΑΔΕΛΦΑΚΙΑ, ΕΙΧΑΝ ΤΟ ΕΞΗΣ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΙΚΟ  ΜΕ ΒΑΣΗ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΕΣ.ΟΤΑΝ Ο ΚΑΙΡΟΣ ΑΝΕΒΑΙΝΕ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 5 ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΜΠΑΝΤΑ ΑΡΧΙΖΑΝ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΤΖΑΡΟΥΝ.ΜΟΛΙΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΒΓΑΖΑΝ ΤΑ ΦΤΕΡΑ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ 8ΑΡΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΑΝ ΘΑΥΜΑΣΙΑ....

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Επειδη πολλη φασαρια εχει γινει απο τους φιλους μας τους τηνιακους (και δικαιως βεβαια) για τις μανουβρες του Επτανησος στο μεσα λιμανι να πουμε στο θεμα του Δηλος οτι ειδικα στα πρωτα χρονια του στο Κυλληνη-Πορος εκανε πραγματικα εκπληκτικες μανουβρες στο λιμανι του Πορου μεχρι βεβαια να του βαλουν χερι οι βαρκαριδες του λιμανιου που παθαιναν ζημιες λογω των απονερων...Απο οτι μου εχει περιγραψει ο πατερας μου εμπαινε με ολο το δρομο σημαδευοντας τα βραχια (εκει που τωρα ειναι ο νεος μολος) και αφου εφτανε στο οριο εκανε τερμα αναποδα με το βαπορι να τρανταζεται ολοκληρο ωστε η πλωρη να σταματησει μολις λιγα μετρα απο τα βραχια και μετα με τερμα αναποδα να φτασει οριακα πριν το πεσιμο του καταπελτη και να κανει προσω με ολη τη δυναμη...Αυτα μπορεις να κανεις με βαπορι που εχει δυναμη (12380 ιππους), κυκλικο τελειωμα της πρυμης, δυο τιμονια, προπελακια και κυριως μηχανες με pitch...

----------


## Haddock

H &#171;πλώρη λεπίδα&#187; κόβει τη θάλασσα σαν βούτηρο. Αυτή η *φώτο* ανοίγει την όρεξη να πέσεις στη ρότα του και να σε κόψει στα δύο...

Photo Credit

----------


## vinman

Μας 'εφτιαξες το βράδυ φίλε Νίκο!!!
Να 'σαι καλά!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εννοειται αυτο φιλε Νικο.Η φωτογραφια μαλιστα ειναι πριν απο τη μετασκευη που ψηλωσε το καραβι κατα μισο περιπου μετρο στα 3/4 του μηκους του και αντικατασταθηκε η πισω γεφυρα με ενα τετραγωνικο χωρο που πανω του εβαλαν παγκακια...

----------


## Νάξος

Αυτά τα κλιμακοστάσια που οδηγούν στην πλώρα πρέπει να ήταν η απόλυτη καραβολατρική εμπειρία. Μήπως υπήρχαν φραγμοί στο ευρύ κοινό σε αυτά ή η πρόσβαση στην πλώρα ήτανε air father; Θεωρώ πως η μετασκευή στο πίσω μέρος στο Δήλος και κατ' επέκτασιν στο Επτάνησος ήτανε πετυχημένη, πράγμα ασυνήθιστο για τέτοιου είδους ελληνικές πατέντες. Όσο για την λεπίδα, την θάλασσα την έκανε αλοιφή. Εύγε στο Νίκο με τις καταπληκτικές πσαργιές του. Πάντα εκτιμούσα στο Δήλος την καταπληκτική του σχεδίαση και την τήρηση του μέτρου. Στα Senlacοειδή βαπόρια έχουμε ένα πομπώδες φουγάρο και καθρέφτη στην πλώρη "γιαούρτι" με απελπιστικά λίγες ασυνέχειες από φινιστρίνια για να σπάνε τη μονοτονία. Εδώ αντιθέτως, τα πλωριά σαλόνια έχουν επαρκή αριθμό από παράθυρα με θέα στον ήλιο στο σωστό μέγεθος (ο πολύς ο ήλιος στους εσωτερικούς χώρους καταντάει ενόχληση και προκαλεί δυσφορία το καλοκαίρι) και εύκολη πρόσβαση σε καταστρώματα και περατζάδες. Με λίγα λόγια... Δήλος.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε Ναξος,δεν θα τη βγαλουμε καθαρη με αυτους που εχουμε μπλεξει...Λοιπον στα δικα μου ταξιδια με τα δυο βαπορια η προσβαση στην  πλωρη θεωρητικα δεν ηταν δυνατη στην πραξη τους εκανες ενα νοημα "αφηστε με λιγο" και κατεβαινες...Αλλα μονο και μονο η θεα του κατανα απο αυτες τις δυο πορτες,ειτε απο τις βαρδιολες ηταν ενα απο τα πιο απολαυστικα πραγματα που εχω βιωσει.Να σε βαλω λιγο μεσα στο βαπορι.Εισαι στην πρυμη και χαζευεις τα απονερα, φευγεις και αφου περπατησεις ολη την αριστερη ξυλινη περατζαδα καταληγεις στην πορτα και βλεπεις την πλωρη,δεν δισταζεις προχωρας και κατεβαινεις δυο σκαλια οπου και καθεσαι.Απο εκει απολαμβανεις ειτε μονος ειτε με καποιο αγαπημενο σου προσωπο ολο το ταξιδι...Κατι τελευταιο εκει που βλεπεις στον καθρεφτη του βαποριου τη δευτερη σειρα παραθυρων ψηλα ηταν μια ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ αιθουσα με αεροπορικες θεσεις και πανοραμικη θεα...Αααααααααχ... :Sad: 

ΥΓ:Ναξος δες στην προηγουμενη σελιδα τη φωτογραφια του vinman.Πραγματικα εχεις δει στην ακτοπλοια μας κατι ομορφοτερο;

----------


## Νάξος

Πιστεύω πως ναι αλλά θα χρειαστώ χρόνο για να σε πείσω! Το Δήλος φίλε μου το θεωρούσα το πιο όμορφο από τα γαλλικά βαπόρια που ήρθανε. Και κσέρεις τώρα τί εκτίμηση έχω στους Γάλλους ναυπηγούς. Ήταν οι πρώτοι που δώσανε βάρος στην ομορφιά ενός σκαριού σε τέτοιο βαθμό και δεν το είδαν στεγνά από την οικονομική και λειτουργική πλευρά και μόνο.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ενταξει ο καθενας μπορει να εχει τη δικια του κορυφη στην ομορφια το θεμα ειναι πως σιγουρα συμφωνουμε στο οτι οι δυο ντιβες απο τη Γαλλια ηταν κατι παραπανω απο ομορφες, συνεπεις, καλοταξιδες, εργονομικες σε χωρους, καραβολατρικες, μανουβρατζιδικες και ικανοποιητικα ταχυς για την εποχη τους.ΟΛΑ σε ενα. :Wink:

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε μου Νιόνιο η αισθητική σε έναν βαθμό είναι υποκειμενική και σε έναν άλλο είναι αντικειμενική. Η ναυπηγική αρχιτεκτονική, όπως και η αρχιτεκτονική είναι τέχνη εκεί που οι απόψεις διίστανται και επιστήμη εκεί που δεν μπορείς να κάνεις του κεφαλιού σου. Αν αναθέταμε σε κατακσιωμένους ζωγράφους να σχεδιάσουν βαπόρια ή σπίτια τότε την είχαμε κάτσει την βάρκα. Ευτυχώς ακόμα στη ναυπηγία και στην καθημερινή πρακτική του ναυπηγού δεν υπάρχει το &#171;τουπέ&#187; του ψευτοκαλλιτέχνη, δήθεν φιλόσοφου και ανισόρροπου &#171;κουλτουριάρη&#187; που βρίθει στον κόσμο των αρχιτεκτόνων. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι θέλει δεν θέλει ο ναυπηγός αρχιτέκτονας θα ακολουθήσει κανόνες και κατασκευαστικούς και λειτουργικούς και αισθητικούς. Αν λ.χ. τα βαπόρια δεν είχαν διαγωγή (trim) εκτός του ότι κατασκευαστικά δεν είναι αποδεκτό θα είχαμε ένα οπτικό αποτέλεσμα αγγούρι.
Συμφωνώ λοιπόν κι επαυξάνω μαζύ σου. Οι ναυπηγοί του Δήλος είχαν άστρο διότι υπάρχει διαφορά σε ένα καλό βαπόρι και σε ένα καλό και όμορφο βαπόρι ταυτόχρονα. Και όπως καταλαβαίνεις το Δήλος δεν ήταν απλά ένα καλό βαπόρι.

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Ποιος θυμάται τον ιστορικό λογιστή του "Δήλος" ; Εκείνο τον πολύ ευτραφή κύριο με τα γυαλιά, που καθώς πλησίαζε με όπισθεν το πλοίο στην προβλήτα, στεκόταν πάνω στον καταπέλτη και φαινόταν από μακριά;(μιλάω, φυσικά, για τα δρομολόγια στις Κυκλάδες).
Μετά από χρόνια, το 2002 τον είχα ξαναδει πλέον στο Εξπρες Απόλλων, με πλοίαρχο, ίσως, τον Σπύρο Θηραίο.   
Τι να απέγινε άραγε; :Confused:

----------


## Haddock

Καπετάν Ανδρέα, από το Δήλος έχουν περάσει ιστορικά ονόματα της Ακτοπλοΐας μας. Ο κύριος που αναφέσαι πρέπει να είναι ο Αρχιλογιστής Τάσος Κορφιάτης. Αν μιλάμε για τον ίδιο, η παρουσία του στα ποστάλια των Ανατολικών έχει αφήσει ιστορία. Επειδή δεν είμαι ειδικός επί των πληρωμάτων, όσοι γνωρίζουν περισσότερα μπορούν να μας διαφωτίσουν.

----------


## capten4

ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΗΜΑΣΤΕ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΘΕΜΑΤΟΣ, Ο Ο ΤΑΣΟΣ ΚΟΡΦΙΑΤΗΣ ΥΠΗΡΞΕ ΑΡΧΙΛΟΓΙΣΤΗΣ ΣΤΟ ΔΗΛΟΣ.ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΣΤΟ ΑΠΟΛΛΟΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ, ΑΡΑ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΗΜΑΣΤΕ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΘΕΜΑΤΟΣ, Ο Ο ΤΑΣΟΣ ΚΟΡΦΙΑΤΗΣ ΥΠΗΡΞΕ ΑΡΧΙΛΟΓΙΣΤΗΣ ΣΤΟ ΔΗΛΟΣ.ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΣΤΟ ΑΠΟΛΛΟΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ, ΑΡΑ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ


Έχεις δίκιο capten.  Εγώ μπερδεύτηκα.  Δεν ήταν στο Απόλλων Εξπρες, αλλά σε κάποιο Blue Star (μάλλον το Naxos) που τον είχα δει, και όχι 2002, αλλά 2004 ή 2005.:lol:

----------


## marsant

Αν και off topic με σιγουρια λεω οτι ο Τασος Κορφιατης ειναι στο Blue Star Παρος.

----------


## f/b kefalonia

ειχα την  τυχη να ταξιδεψω με το δηλος στην τελεθταια του χρονια στην  ελλαδα!!!!!ηταν απο πορο προσ κυλληνη!!!θυμαμαι δεν ειχαμε ωρει εισιτηριο απο αργοστολι με το επτανησος και πηγαμε απο πορο με το δηλος!!!!!πραγματικα απο τα αγαπημενα μου βαπορια αθτα τα δυο!!!!

----------


## Sorokxos

Αυτο που μου ειχε κανει εντυπωση οταν το ειδα μικρος στη Σιφνο ηταν οι μηχανες του. Ακουγοταν απο πολυ μακρία. Πριν ακόμα φανει. Αν θυμαμαι καλα οι λαμαρίνες του πρεπει να ηταν καρφωτες. Ισως και να κάνω λαθος....

----------


## cambria49

My photo of the ship in Ireland on relief duty, Ausgust 1983. (C) Justin Merrigan

----------


## Rocinante

Βeautiful photo Justin. Villandry and the sister ship Valencay, two blue vessels whith great history here in Greece. The beloveds Delos and Eptanissos.
Many thanks.

P/S. My signature is the dimensions of Eptanissos  :Wink:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Thank ypu very much for share. We have a huge love for these vessels.

----------


## eliasaslan

Πραγματικά ένα πανέμορφο βαπόρι... Τι απέγινε??

----------


## Rocinante

> Πραγματικά ένα πανέμορφο βαπόρι... Τι απέγινε??


Φιλε μου Ηλια πανε τωρα 12 χρονια που... τελειωσε

----------


## eliasaslan

Κατάλαβα....... Ακόμη μία φορά φαίνομαι άσχετος. Κρίμα...

----------


## Rocinante

> Κατάλαβα....... Ακόμη μία φορά φαίνομαι άσχετος. Κρίμα...


Ηλια σε παρακαλω ειδικα εσυ αυτο να μην το ξαναπεις. Σε παρακαλω πηγαινε τωρα και δες τα πρωτα μου μηνυματα πριν περιπου 9 μηνες και δες τις ασχετες τοτε ερωτησεις που εκανα. Πριν 4-5 μερες καποιος πολυ καλος φιλος με αποκαλεσε "καναλαρχη" λογω τις μανιας που εχω για τα βαπορια του καναλιου της Μαγχης. Και που τα εμαθα αυτα; ΕΔΩ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ απο πολυ καλους φιλους που δεν γελασαν με τις ερωτησεις μου αλλα εσπευσαν να με βοηθησουν. Γιαυτο καλε μου Ηλια ΝΑ ΡΩΤΑΣ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΑΣ και αν δεν καταλαβες ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΡΩΤΑΣ. Καποια στιγμη θα δινεις εσυ τις απαντησεις σε καποιους που θα ρωτανε "ασχετα"...

----------


## eliasaslan

Να είσαι καλά φίλε Roci, με χαλαρώνεις! Έχεις δίκιο, να σαι καλά που με βγάζεις από τη δύσκολη θέση. ξέρεις τι γίνεται? Και να θέλω αυτές τις ερωτήσεις δεν μπορεί να μου τις απαντήσει κανείς άλλος οπώτε αναγκάζομαι να ρωτάω εδώ.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Και να θέλω αυτές τις ερωτήσεις _δεν μπορεί να μου τις απαντήσει κανείς άλλος_ οπότε αναγκάζομαι να ρωτάω εδώ.


Ποιος δεν μπορει να σου απαντησει ποιες ερωτησεις?

----------


## eliasaslan

Όχι, Finnpartner, δεν έχω κανένα παράπονο, μου απαντάνε οι φίλοι εδώ στο φόρουμ σε όλες τις ερωτήσεις!

----------


## Appia_1978

Μια παλιά καρτ-ποστάλ. Ελπίζω να μην ξαναμπήκε!!! 
Delos@Poros Kopie.jpg

----------


## Giorgos_D

Όπως στη ζωή, έτσι και στο "Ναυτιλία", το ΔΗΛΟΣ παραμένει το ησυχο αδερφάκι του ΒΑΠΟΡΑ. 8 σελίδες δημοσιεύσεων για το ΔΗΛΟΣ, 27 για το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ....

Αλήθεια, στις γραμμές της Κεφαλονιάς ισχυε αυτό, ή ηταν και τα δύο βαπόρια εξίσου αγαπητά?

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Δήλος στην Κυλλήνη

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ, φίλε Δημήτρη!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Όπως στη ζωή, έτσι και στο "Ναυτιλία", το ΔΗΛΟΣ παραμένει το ησυχο αδερφάκι του ΒΑΠΟΡΑ. 8 σελίδες δημοσιεύσεων για το ΔΗΛΟΣ, 27 για το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ....
> 
> Αλήθεια, στις γραμμές της Κεφαλονιάς ισχυε αυτό, ή ηταν και τα δύο βαπόρια εξίσου αγαπητά?



Στις γραμμες μας (Κεφαλλονια) αγαπηθηκαν και τα δυο αλλα οπως εχει πει και ο Roi το Δηλος αγαπηθηκε ισως λιγο περισσοτερο απο το Επτανησος. Επειδη ομως στην χωρα μας το μεγαλο καραβολατρικο ψωμι ειναι στο Αιγαιο και λογω του οτι ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ οχι μονο υπηρξε πρωταγωνιστης αλλα ουσιαστικα δημιουργησε μια γραμμη, το Επτανησος ειναι πρωτο στις καρδιες του ευρυτερου καραβολατρικου κοινου. Στην Κεφαλλονια τα πραγματα δεν ειναι ετσι.

ΥΓ: Δημητρη να σαι καλα για τη φωτογραφια φιλε, μας ταξιδευεις...

----------


## nikosnasia

ΣΤΗΝ ΚΥΛΛΗΝΗ ΤΟΥ 1996 ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ Η ΜΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ ΠΟΥ ΣΩΘΗΚΕ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΦΙΛΜ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΑΦΗΚΕ.
Pict1996010.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ΣΤΗΝ ΚΥΛΛΗΝΗ ΤΟΥ 1996 ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ Η ΜΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ ΠΟΥ ΣΩΘΗΚΕ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΦΙΛΜ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΑΦΗΚΕ.
> Pict1996010.jpg


Καλα εχω πει οτι εισαι πανταχου παρων, Μπραβο φιλε nikosnasia!

----------


## Νάξος

Ούτε παραγγελιά να ήτανε. Εκπληκτική φίλε Νίκο. Εκπληκτική. Κρίμα για το φίλμ που καταστράφηκε. Σ' ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε nikosnasia δεν εχω λογια η φωτογραφια σου ειναι εκπληκτικη, μια εικονα απο παλιες πανεμορφες εποχες... Ειχαμε το ομορφοτερο διδυμο βαποριων και τωρα...

----------


## vinman

> ΣΤΗΝ ΚΥΛΛΗΝΗ ΤΟΥ 1996 ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ Η ΜΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ ΠΟΥ ΣΩΘΗΚΕ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΦΙΛΜ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΑΦΗΚΕ.
> Pict1996010.jpg


Μακάρι να είχαν σωθεί και οι υπόλοιπες...
Εκπληκτική!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Δηλος*...

eptanhsos.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> F/B *Δηλος*...
> 
> eptanhsos.jpg


Δηλος ή Επτανησος (το αρχειο εχει ονομα Επτανησος).

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Δηλος ή Επτανησος (το αρχειο εχει ονομα Επτανησος).


Ειναι το *ΔΗΛΟΣ* φιλε Finnpartner 1966

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Το καταλαβαινεις ευκολα οτι ειναι το δηλος απο την πρυμνη!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

> Το καταλαβαινεις ευκολα οτι ειναι το δηλος απο την πρυμνη!!!!


Και οχι μονο. Και απο τα 6 παραθυρα  :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Και οχι μονο. Και απο τα 6 παραθυρα


Σωστα φιλε Rocinante τα παραθυρα που ειναι κατω απο την πρωτη κοντινοτερη στην γεφυρα σωστικη λεμβο στο* Επτανησος* ειναι διακοπτομενα 3 και 3 ενω στο *Δηλος* ειναι 6 συνεχομενα.

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Και οχι μονο. Και απο τα 6 παραθυρα


Και από τη μη υπαρξη φτερού στη βαρδιόλα και τη διαφορετική θέση των πλευρικών φανών ναυσιπλοΐας. :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Και από τη μη υπαρξη φτερού στη βαρδιόλα και τη διαφορετική θέση των πλευρικών φανών ναυσιπλοΐας.


Πολυ σωστα φιλε Giorgos τα φαναρια στο* Δηλος* ειναι στις βαρδιολες ενω του *Επτανησος*  κατω απο αυτες.

----------


## Rocinante

> Και από τη μη υπαρξη φτερού στη βαρδιόλα και τη διαφορετική θέση των πλευρικών φανών ναυσιπλοΐας.


Βρε Γιωργο μου σε Αυτη τη φωτογραφια αντε να δεις την πρυμνη και τον Φανο. Το φτερο που το βλεπεις;;;; :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Υπαρχουν και αλλες διαφορες αλλα θα μας κυνηγησουν. Θα μας πουν οτι παιζουμε το παιχνιδι με τις διαφορες στις εικονες :Very Happy:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ανεξαρτητα απο τις οποιες διαφορες, εγω σε αυτη την εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια βλεπω ενα ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΟ ποσταλι που δε δεν προκειται ποτε να βαρεθω να βλεπω...

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Και οχι μονο. Και απο τα 6 παραθυρα


Τα 6 παραθυρα που ειναι κλιμακωτα, κατω απο την πρωτη βαρκα?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Τα 6 παραθυρα που ειναι κλιμακωτα, κατω απο την πρωτη βαρκα?


Σωστα φιλε Finnpartner 1966.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Σωστα φιλε Finnpartner 1966.


To πιστευεις οτι παντα νομιζα οτι ηταν πανομοιοτυπα, χωρις καμια διαφορα?? Πριν λιγο εψαξα και στο αλλο, και πραγματι, τα κλιμακωτα παραθυρα ειναι 3 στο Επτανησος! Thanks a lot!

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Βρε Γιωργο μου σε Αυτη τη φωτογραφια αντε να δεις την πρυμνη και τον Φανο. Το φτερο που το βλεπεις;;;;
> Υπαρχουν και αλλες διαφορες αλλα θα μας κυνηγησουν. Θα μας πουν οτι παιζουμε το παιχνιδι με τις διαφορες στις εικονες


Εχεις δικιο Roci. Απο την βαρδιολα δεν αναγνωριζεται με τιποτα...

Αλήθεια ποιες αλλες διαφορες εχει απο το αδελφάκι του???

----------


## Rocinante

> Αλήθεια ποιες αλλες διαφορες εχει απο το αδελφάκι του???


Εαν δεις φωτογραφιες των δυο πλοιων θα δεις οτι πανω απο τη λεξη Strintzis στο Δηλος λοιπουν τα ανοιγματα του γκαραζ  :Very Happy:  (οι τελιτσες οπως το λεω  :Razz:  )
Για την ακριβεια ομως δεν λοιπουν απλως το βαθυ μπλε ειναι βαμενο λιγο πιο ψηλα στο Δηλος και μοιαζει να ειναι εκει κλεισμενα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το *Δηλος* στο κερατσινι...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

delos.jpg

----------


## capten4

ΤΟ ΔΗΛΟΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ, ΤΟΝ ΝΟΕΜΒΡΙΟ ΤΟΥ 1995..ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΗΜΕΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ SUN DECK ΤΟΥ......??

DELOS 1995.JPG

----------


## esperos

Kαι  από  το  πέρασμα  του  από  την  Ραφήνα.

DELOS.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Καταπληκτικη φωτο απο τον master των ιστορικων ντοκουμεντων esperos.

----------


## Νάξος

Χωρίς το παραμικρό ίχνος δουλοπρέπειας, υποκλίνομαι στήν τεράστια κλάση του βαποριού και στην λεπιδάτη πλώρη του. Με μεγάλη μου χαρά βλέπω στην φωτογραφία του κάπτεν4 και το Νήσος Χίος καθώς και τη μικρούλα Έλλη που παλεύει να διακριθεί ανάμεσα σέ δύο από τα ιερότερα τέρατα της ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας και εν τέλει το καταφέρνει χώνοντας τη μουτσούνα της με χάρη και μαλαγανιά. Το Δήλος ήταν βαπόρι για Πειραιά και μόνο, αλλά κι εκεί που βρέθηκε έδωσε τεράστια ώθηση σε τοπικές οικονομίες και άπειρα εγκεφαλικά στους καραβολάτρες Αιγαίου και Ιονίου.Παιδιά ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες σας, 11 σελίδες άρθρων για το Δήλος είναι μόνο για κολατσό. Κάτι μου λέει ότι οι συνήθεις ύποπτοι (ονόματα δε λέμε) γεμίζουν με μπαρούτι τα κανόνια όποτε θα γίνει χαμός στο σχετικό νήμα.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και τώρα φίλοι μου, γυρίζουμε είκοσι χρόνια πίσω.
Στον _Πόρο της Κεφαλλονιάς το 1989._
Απόγευμα καλοκαιριού.

Η αδελφή μου, _Μαρία Λαζαρή,_ καταγράφει καρέ-καρέ τον κατάπλου του _"Δήλος"._
Βρίσκεται στην κατάλληλη θέση (αν δεν απατώμαι στο φανάρι).

Το _"Δήλος"_ ξεπροβάλλει πίσω από τις φυλλωσιές.
Καμαρωτό-καμαρωτό ξεπροβάλλει με τον ήλιο να πέφτει εκτυφλωτικός πάνω στην γέφυρα.

Το πλοίο έρχεται-γυρίζει και πέφτει στον μώλο.

Η _Μαρία_ το τραβάει καρέ-καρέ από την πλώρη μέχρι την πρύμνη.

Πιστεύω, ότι τα πλάνα αυτά είναι εξαιρετικά.
Δυο-τρία λεπτά αρκούν για να αποτυπώσουν την απαράμιλλη ομορφιά του_ "Δήλος"._

Δεν ξέρω πότε θα μπορέσουμε να μετατρέψουμε την εικόνα σε DVD. Κάποια στιγμή θα γίνει, αλλά θα πρέπει να γίνει όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερα για να μην χαθεί η ποιότητα.

Προς το παρόν, ας δούμε μερικές εικόνες που προέκυψαν από τη φωτογράφηση της τηλεόρασης.
Η ποιότητα, σε σχέση με την πραγματική εικόνα, είναι εξαιρετικά κακή.
Αλλά, νομίζω ότι μας βάζουν στο πνεύμα.

Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ την _Μαρία_ και τον _Κώστα_ για τα πλάνα αυτά.

Captain Nionio, Giorgo D, Appia 1978, Capten 4, Bulkerman, Α. Μώλο, T.S.S. APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, Ellinis, ΑΡΗ, prussos, polyka, Φανούλα, f/b kefalonia, dokimakos 21, Ιθάκη, Rocinante, skorpio, notia, Naias II, Seaways_lover, Trakman, Nikosnasia, Nicholas Peppas, gtogias το _"Δήλος"_ φτάνει στο λιμάνι του Πόρου ....

Σαν να μην πέρασε μια μέρα ....

Δήλος.JPG

Δήλος 10.JPG

Δήλος 30.JPG

Γέφυρα.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

Αντωνη η λεξη ευχαριστω ειναι λιγη...

----------


## Appia_1978

Αντώνη, συμφωνώ με το φίλο Rocinante. Ότι και να πούμε θα είναι πολύ λίγο και φτωχό απέναντι σε αυτό που μας πρόσφερες απόψε ... !!! 

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ για τους κόπους σου και ένα ακόμα μεγαλύτερο στην αγαπημένη σου αδερφή  :Very Happy:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Tί να πούμε ρε Αντώνη......απίστευτα πράγματα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## capten4

αντωνηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηη!!ευχαριστο  υμε !!!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αντωνη ενα τεραστιο τεραστιο ευχαριστω... Το ξερω δεν φτανει αλλα περιμενουμε για να δουμε τη μαγεια...

----------


## BULKERMAN

Οταν σχεδιαζε ο ναυπηγος αυτα τα πλοια πρεπει να χε μεγαλα κεφια!! 
να σαι καλα Αντωνη!!

----------


## Giorgos_D

Μπορεί να μπαίνω σπάνια, αλλά νομίζω πως τα καλά δεν τα χάνω!!!!

Οι εικονες ειναι τρομερές!!!

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ φιλε Αντωνη πραγματικα τελειο υλικο!!!!

----------


## Νάξος

Οι κανονιές που λέγαμε! Αντώνη να 'σαι καλά, περιμένουμε με αγωνία και λαχτάρα το βίντεο της Δηλάρας σε καλλίτερη ανάλυση. Συγχαρητήρια και στη Μαρία που κατέγραψε στο φακό της μηχανής στιγμές ανεπανάληπτες. Εύγε!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Το Δηλος ανοιχτα της κυλληνης (αν θυμαμαι καλα!)
Αφιερωμενη στον captain4,τον Roi Baudouin,τον Ben Bruce,τον T.S.S.Apollon  και ολους τους φιλους αυτου του εξαιρετικου πλοιου!

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία, φίλε Τάσο!!!
Σε υπερευχαριστώ  :Very Happy: 
Θαυμάστε φινέτσα ...




> Το Δηλος ανοιχτα της κυλληνης (αν θυμαμαι καλα!)
> Αφιερωμενη στον captain4,τον Roi Baudouin,τον Ben Bruce,τον T.S.S.Apollon και ολους τους φιλους αυτου του εξαιρετικου πλοιου!

----------


## capten4

φοβερη φωτο τασο !!!!ευχαριστουμε πολυ !!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Υπεροχη! Ευχαριστω φιλε Tasos@@@.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε καλέ, σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ για όλα.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και μετά την Κυλλήνη, ας δούμε το *"Δήλος"* και στον *Πόρο της Κεφαλονιάς.*
Η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από το μεγάλο αρχείο του *Τάσου Μέγα.*
Αρχείο πραγματικά μέγα.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους και ξεχωριστά στον Τάσος@@@, τον Capten4, τον Captain_Nionios και τον Appia 1978.

Το Δήλος.JPG

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ Αντώνη  :Very Happy: 




> Και μετά την Κυλλήνη, ας δούμε το *"Δήλος"* και στον *Πόρο της Κεφαλονιάς.*
> Η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από το μεγάλο αρχείο του *Τάσου Μέγα.*
> Αρχείο πραγματικά μέγα.
> 
> Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους και ξεχωριστά στον Τάσος@@@, τον Capten4, τον Captain_Nionios και τον Appia 1978.
> 
> Το Δήλος.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μια ξεχωριστη φωτογραφια του ιστορικου πια Δηλος, απο τον φιλο και συλλεκτη ROI BAUDOIN.

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Και μετά την Κυλλήνη, ας δούμε το *"Δήλος"* και στον *Πόρο της Κεφαλονιάς.*
> Η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από το μεγάλο αρχείο του *Τάσου Μέγα.*
> Αρχείο πραγματικά μέγα.
> 
> Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους και ξεχωριστά στον Τάσος@@@, τον Capten4, τον Captain_Nionios και τον Appia 1978.
> 
> Το Δήλος.JPG


Να'σαι καλα φιλε μου και σ'ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση μιας καταπληκτικης φωτογραφιας!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε Αντωνη αλλα και Tasso@@@ ενα ευχαριστω ειναι λιγο!!! Τοσο υπεροχες ληψεις του βαποριου! Να ειστε καλα. :Wink:

----------


## Karolos

Delos.jpg

_Από το πέρασμα τού στήν Ραφήνα.

_delos (2).jpg

_Καί αυτήν την ΠΛΩΡΗ δέν μπορούσα να την κρατήσω μόνο για μένα.
Χαρισμένη σε όλους σας._

----------


## Ellinis

> delos (2).jpg
> 
> _Καί αυτήν την ΠΛΩΡΗ δέν μπορούσα να την κρατήσω μόνο για μένα._
> _Χαρισμένη σε όλους σας._


Με τέτοια πλώρη ποιός θα προσέξει το άμοιρο ΘΕΟΣΚΕΠΑΣΤΗ; 
Και αυτό που μου άρεσε παραπάνω από το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ στο ΔΗΛΟΣ ήταν το σχέδιο στα όκια.

Φίλε Κάρολε ευχαριστούμε!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

Απο το Shipnostalgia.....
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...p/photo/214768
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...p/photo/214742

----------


## Νάξος

Αυτός είναι βάπορας. Στη δεύτερη φωτογραφία είναι και τα δύο αδερφάκια δεμένα δίπλα δίπλα. Αυτά τα πλοία χαραμίστηκαν στη Ραφήνα, ήτανε για άλλα κόλπα... Ρόσι εύγε για τους θησαυρούς που ανακάλυψες!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μολις τις ειδα και εγω στο site και πηγα να τις βαλω οπως εκανα και στο αδερφακι αλλα ο μεγας Roci τις ειχε ηδη βρει. Σκεφτομαι να μην γραφω πλεον google.com αλλα roci.com.ept (οπου ept το Eptanisos). Μιλαμε για δυο ΜΑΓΙΚΕΣ φωτογραφιες, ειδικα η πρωτη δειχνει για αλλη μια φορα πως το βαπορι ανασηκωνε στο πισω μερος τη θαλασσα, δεν το εχω δει σε πολλα κατι τετοιο.

----------


## Rocinante

> Μολις τις ειδα και εγω στο site και πηγα να τις βαλω οπως εκανα και στο αδερφακι αλλα ο μεγας Roci τις ειχε ηδη βρει. Σκεφτομαι να μην γραφω πλεον google.com αλλα roci.com.ept (οπου ept το Eptanisos). Μιλαμε για δυο ΜΑΓΙΚΕΣ φωτογραφιες, ειδικα η πρωτη δειχνει για αλλη μια φορα πως το βαπορι ανασηκωνε στο πισω μερος τη θαλασσα, δεν το εχω δει σε πολλα κατι τετοιο.


Διονυση καποια στιγμη πιστεψα οτι θα γινει ενα μπραφ και οτι συμαντικο υπαρχει απο Επτανησος θα ειναι γνωστο και εκει τελειωσαμε. Βλεπω με χαρα οτι υπαρχουν ακομα θυσαυροι. Εδω ειμαστε να τους αναζητησουμε.
Προσωπικα οι φωτογραφιες με ικανοποιουν αλλα δεν με καλυπτουν. Θελω να μαθω ακομα πεισσοτερα. Ιστοριες, χαρακτηριστικα και διαφορα αλλα. Απο τη στιγμη που παρθηκε η αποφαση για τη ναυπηγηση μεχρι τη δυαλυση.

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Αυτός είναι βάπορας. Στη δεύτερη φωτογραφία είναι και τα δύο αδερφάκια δεμένα δίπλα δίπλα. Αυτά τα πλοία χαραμίστηκαν στη Ραφήνα, ήτανε για άλλα κόλπα... Ρόσι εύγε για τους θησαυρούς που ανακάλυψες!


Γιατί φίλε μου χαραμίστηκαν στη Ραφήνα???Μήπως υποβαθμίστηκαν? *Επειδή δεν είχατε και αυτά στην Παροναξία???*   Ο θρύλος που δημιούργησε το Επτάνησος στη γραμμή που την έκανε  <<φιλέτο>> είναι αξεπέραστος και θα είναι για πάρα πολλά χρόνια ακόμη(αμφιβάλλω αν άλλο πλοίο κάνει κάτι παρόμιο...) !!!

----------


## Νάξος

Αυτά τα βαπόρια φίλε Bulkerman είχαν «ειδικό βάρος» για α' εθνική κατηγορία (βλέπε λιμάνι του Πειραιά) και όχι για τη Ραφήνα ¶λλη αίγλη ο Πειραιάς, άλλη η Ραφήνα, πώς να το κάνουμε…
Πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι αυτά τά 2 πλοία, μαζύ με ελάχιστα άλλα, κάνανε «μάγκα» τη Ραφήνα σε λίγα χρόνια. Δεν τα έκανε επ' ουδενί «μάγκες» το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας. Υπό αυτήν την έννοια χαραμίστηκαν. Σα να παίζει η Boca Juniors στο ίδιο πρωτάθλημα με τον Εδεσσαϊκό ένα πράγμα…

Τώρα, στην Παροναξία είχαμε για αρκετά χρόνια το Δήλος το οποίο άφησε εξαιρετικές εντυπώσεις. Μακάρι να το είχαμε ακόμη περισσότερο. Ειλικρινά, μακάρι.
Δε διαφωνεί κανείς ότι το Επτάνησος έδωσε τεράστια ώθηση στην ¶νδρο. Η Συροτηνομυκονία όμως ήταν φιλέττο πολύ πριν το Επτάνησος. Κλείνοντας, για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα που το Επτάνησος εξυπηρέτησε τις Βόρειες Κυκλάδες για μία δεκαετία και παραπάνω. Αλλά για το άλλο που αμφιβάλλεις, μην αμφιβάλλεις!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Απλα μια διορθωση, το Επτανησος ηταν στη Ραφηνα εως το 1992 οποτε δεν ηταν 10 τα χρονια. Κατα τ'αλλα με βρισκεις απολυτα συμφωνο!

----------


## Νάξος

Νιόνιο διορθώνω και συμπλέω μαζύ σου!

----------


## Rocinante

> Αυτά τα βαπόρια φίλε Bulkerman είχαν «ειδικό βάρος» για α' εθνική κατηγορία (βλέπε λιμάνι του Πειραιά) και όχι για τη Ραφήνα ¶λλη αίγλη ο Πειραιάς, άλλη η Ραφήνα, πώς να το κάνουμε…
> Πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι αυτά τά 2 πλοία, μαζύ με ελάχιστα άλλα, κάνανε «μάγκα» τη Ραφήνα σε λίγα χρόνια. Δεν τα έκανε επ' ουδενί «μάγκες» το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας. Υπό αυτήν την έννοια χαραμίστηκαν. Σα να παίζει η Boca Juniors στο ίδιο πρωτάθλημα με τον Εδεσσαϊκό ένα πράγμα…
> 
> Τώρα, στην Παροναξία είχαμε για αρκετά χρόνια το Δήλος το οποίο άφησε εξαιρετικές εντυπώσεις. Μακάρι να το είχαμε ακόμη περισσότερο. Ειλικρινά, μακάρι.
> Δε διαφωνεί κανείς ότι το Επτάνησος έδωσε τεράστια ώθηση στην ¶νδρο. Η Συροτηνομυκονία όμως ήταν φιλέττο πολύ πριν το Επτάνησος. Κλείνοντας, για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα που το Επτάνησος εξυπηρέτησε τις Βόρειες Κυκλάδες για μία δεκαετία και παραπάνω. Αλλά για το άλλο που αμφιβάλλεις, μην αμφιβάλλεις!


Φιλε Ντινο νομιζω οτι για πρωτη φορα θα διαφωνισουμε.
Και θα μιλησω καθαρα ως επιβατης.
Απο τοτε που εγινε η συνδεση της ΑνδροΤηνο Μυκονιας απο Ραφηνα εμενα με βολευε να φυγω απο Ραφηνα.
Γιαυτο και η τελευταια φορα που ταξιδεψα απο Πειραια ηταν με τον Απολλωνα.....
Γιαυτο λοιπον ως επιβατης καθολου δεν με ενδιαφερει η αιγλη του Πειραια αλλα να εξηπηρετηθω μιας και για πολυ κοσμο η προσβαση στη Ραφηνα ηταν πολυ ευκολοτερη και το ταξιδι συντομοτερο.
Μπηκε λοιπον ενα πλοιο αξιοπρεπεστατο.
Δηλαδη θα επρεπε να μεινει η Ραφηνα με πλοια τυπου Ατλας;
Θα μου πεις οτι λιγο μετα υπηρχαν αξιολογα πλοια. Ειδαν καποιοι οτι υπαρχει ψωμι εκει και ακολουθησαν.
Και επειδη εδω ειναι το θεμα του Δηλος δεν μπορω να πω τιποτα για την παρουσια του Δηλος στην Ραφηνα γιατι ποτε δεν ταξιδεψα για Παροναξια απο Ραφηνα και ετσι δεν μπορω να πω αν ηταν μια πετυχημενη γραμμη.
Αν το πλοιο κατεβαινε μισογεματο πιστευω οτι αδικως εμεινε Ραφηνα και θα μπορουσε να εξυπηρετησει καπου αλλου.
Αλλα πραγματικα δεν ξερω.

----------


## Νάξος

Νομίζω ότι αυτά που είπα παρεξηγήθηκαν. Το ότι το Επτάνησος (και το Μπάρι) εξυπηρέτησαν  την ¶νδρο και τη Συροτηνομυκονία  είναι κάτι που δε σηκώνει αμφιβολία. Ειδικά στην περίπτωση της ¶νδρου, εδώ και δεκαετίες δεν υπάρχει άλλο λιμάνι πλην της Ραφήνας στην ηπειρωτική Ελλάδα που να παρέχει αξιόπιστη και καθημερινή σύνδεση. Η σύνδεση της ¶νδρου με τη Ραφήνα είναι η πλέον βολική και η είσοδος του Επτάνησος στη γραμμή αυτή ήταν επανάσταση, αναμφίβολα.

Το ότι τα πλοία αυτά εξυπηρέτησαν τον κόσμο δεν έχει να κάνει με αυτά που λέω. Και αυτό που λέω είναι ότι η Ραφήνα ήταν λίγη για πλοία όπως το Επτάνησος και το Δήλος. Κάποια πλοία κερδίζουνε από την αίγλη ενός λιμανιού. Στην περίπτωση του Δήλος και του Επτάνησος έγινε το ακριβώς αντίθετο και όχι μόνο από απόψεως «αίγλης» (που είναι καθαρά καραβολατρική), αλλά κυρίως και από απόψεως οικονομίας και τζίρων.

----------


## Rocinante

> Νομίζω ότι αυτά που είπα παρεξηγήθηκαν. Το ότι το Επτάνησος (και το Μπάρι) εξυπηρέτησαν την ¶νδρο και τη Συροτηνομυκονία είναι κάτι που δε σηκώνει αμφιβολία. Ειδικά στην περίπτωση της ¶νδρου, εδώ και δεκαετίες δεν υπάρχει άλλο λιμάνι πλην της Ραφήνας στην ηπειρωτική Ελλάδα που να παρέχει αξιόπιστη και καθημερινή σύνδεση. Η σύνδεση της ¶νδρου με τη Ραφήνα είναι η πλέον βολική και η είσοδος του Επτάνησος στη γραμμή αυτή ήταν επανάσταση, αναμφίβολα.
> 
> Το ότι τα πλοία αυτά εξυπηρέτησαν τον κόσμο δεν έχει να κάνει με αυτά που λέω. Και αυτό που λέω είναι ότι η Ραφήνα ήταν λίγη για πλοία όπως το Επτάνησος και το Δήλος. Κάποια πλοία κερδίζουνε από την αίγλη ενός λιμανιού. Στην περίπτωση του Δήλος και του Επτάνησος έγινε το ακριβώς αντίθετο και όχι μόνο από απόψεως «αίγλης» (που είναι καθαρά καραβολατρική), αλλά κυρίως και από απόψεως οικονομίας και τζίρων.


Ντινο η Ραφηνα ηταν λιγη και δυστυχως παραμενει ΠΟΛΥ λιγη γιατι σε οποιοδοιποτε αλλο Ευρωπαικο κρατος εκει θα εδεναν μονο Αμφιπλωρα. Απο αυτη την αποψη συμφωνω οτι πολλα πλοια που περασαν απο εκει αδικηθηκαν. Και καποιοι θελανε (τρομαρα τους) να μεταφερουν την κινηση του Πειραια εκει. Κατα τ αλλα το καλοκαιρι η νεα προβλητα πηγε κατω...
Ζητω συγνωμη που ξεφυγα εντελως εκτος θεματος.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Roci δεν βλεπω πουθενα να εχεις ξεφυγει απο το θεμα. Μιλας για το βαπορι ουσιαστικα και οχι περι ανεμων και υδατων.Αλλωστε εχουμε αναγκη τετοιες συζητησεις οποτε keep rocinanting... :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

> . Μιλας για το βαπορι ουσιαστικα και οχι περι ανεμων και υδατων.


ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΧΑ Διονυση αδελφε μου αν δεν μλησουμε περι ανεμων και υδατων σε ενα καραβολατρικο φορουμ τι θα ελεγες να συζητησουμε λιγο για το πλατος των γραμμων του επαρχιακου σιδηροδρομικου δυκτιου της Γαλλιας;  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το *"Δήλος"* στη αρχή της καριέρας του στην Ελλάδα δεν είχε στεριώσει σε καμιά γραμμή.
Στην *Ραφήνα* έμεινε μόνο *δύο χρόνια
*Δούλεψε στη γραμμή για Σύρο-Πάρο-Νάξο-Αμοργό και μια φορά την εβδομάδα (κάθε Τρίτη) έκανε τη γραμμή των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων.
Αν είχε μείνει λίγο παραπάνω μπορεί και να τα κατάφερνε καλύτερα. 
Μετά το *1988* έρχεται στο *Ιόνιο* για να σκαντζάρει το *"Αίνος"* στη γραμμή *Κυλλήνης-Πόρου.*

Και όλοι γνωρίζουμε ότι ένα πλοίο, όσο καλό και αν είναι, χρειάζεται χρόνο για να πετύχει αξιόλογα αποτελέσματα σε μια γραμμή (ιδιαίτερα όταν αυτή είναι καινούρια ή δεν είναι καταξιωμένη).
¶λλωστε, σχεδόν κανένα πλοίο δεν στέριωσε στην Ραφήνα στη γραμμή της Παροναξίας (*"Αίνος", "Δήλος", "Bluestar Ithaki", "¶γιος Γεώργιος"*).
Ο πιο πιθανός λόγος είναι ότι η γραμμμή ήταν/είναι εποχιακή. 
Κατά κάποιον τρόπο, η μόνη εξαίρεση ήταν το *"Χρυσή ¶μμος ΙΙΙ"* που έμεινε λίγο περισσότερο.

Στη συνέχεια, βέβαια, το πλοίο έρχεται στην Κυλλήνη και στον Πόρο της Καφαλλονιάς και γράφει μια λαμπρή ιστορία.

Ας δούμε κάποιες εικόνες από την άφιξή του στο λιμάνι τουν *Πόρου* το καλοκαίρι του *1991.*
Η εικόνα του πλοίου καθώς προβάλλει το πλοίο μέσα από τα φυτά είναι πραγματικά μαγική.
Το βίντεο τράβηξε η αδελφή μου, *Μαρία Λαζαρή.*
Η ίδια το μετέγραψε σε *DVD.*
Η διάρκειά του είναι *τρία λεπτά.*
Οι εικόνες είναι πραγματικά μοναδικές.
Πιθανόν, κάποια σημαντικά πλάνα που θα θέλαμε να δούμνε κατά το ρεμέτζο να μην τραβήχτηκαν, αλλά ελπίζω ότι αυτά θα βρεθούν σε κάποιο άλλο βίντεο.

Οι εικόνες αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά στον *Captain Nionios, τον Giorgos D, τον Capten 4, τον Appia 1978, τον Rocinante, τον Haddok* και* τον Νάξος.*

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στη *Μαρία Λαζαρή*, τον *Κώστα Κωνσταντογιάννη* και τον *Αντώνης Τσάγκλη.*

Νάτο, προβάλλει μέσα από από τις φυλλωσιές ...

Δήλος 10.jpg

Η πλώρη-ποίημα

Δήλος 20.jpg

Το ωραιότερο πλοίο που πέρασε ποτέ από τον Πόρο (μαζί, βέβαια με το "Επτάνησος").

Δήλος 30.jpg

----------


## vinman

Εξαιρετικός Αντώνη για ακόμα μία φορά!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Αντώνη, έγραψες πάλι ποίημα, μαζί βεβαίως με την αδερφή σου! 
Καμιά ελπίδα να δούμε μελλοντικά το βίντεο, υπάρχει;  :Wink:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αντωνη μου να εισαι καλα, αυτο το βιντεο ειναι πραγματικος ΘΗΣΑΥΡΟΣ!!! Αν ειναι δυνατον και παντα με την αδεια της αδερφης σου πολυ θα θελαμε εμεις οι καψουρηδες να το ειχαμε στη συλλογη μας. Ειδικα το λιμανι του Πορου δενει τρομερα με το βαπορι. Εισαι σιγουρος πως ειναι απο το 1991;Γιατι εκεινη τη χρονια το αδερφο του ειχε τα σινιαλα του Στριτζη στο πλαι ενω το Δηλος δεν τα εχει. Δυστυχως δεν ξερω αν το 91' το Δηλος ειχε τα σινιαλα ζωγραφισμενα στις μπαντες.


Προσθηκη: Σε αυτη http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=106 τη δημοσιευση εγραφες πριν μηνες οτι ειναι του 1989, μαλλον αυτο θα ειναι το σωστο. :Wink:

----------


## Haddock

Επιτέλους, ήρθε ο καιρός να πέσουν τα φώτα των προβολέων πάνω στο ΔΗΛΟΣ. Εικόνες σαν αυτές μας ηρεμούν και μας γλυκαίνουν την καθημερινότητά μας. Νομίζω ότι οι γκουρού του Ιονίου πρέπει να εμπλουτίσουν το θέμα με επιπλέον καλούδια.

Το ΔΗΛΟΣ πάλεψε και πέτυχε στο βαθμό του δυνατού στην εποχική γραμμή Ραφήνας-Παροναξίας. Κατά την περίοδο του Χρυσού Αιώνα του Περικλή στην Παροναξία &#174;, όπως λέει κι ο Ντίνος, η Γαλλίδα δεν είχε cojones grandes ν' ανταγωνιστεί τα ιερά τέρατα του Πειραιά.  :Wink:  Στο Ιόνιο έπαιξε τον πρωταγωνιστικό ρόλο εξυπηρετώντας αδιάκοπα τους νησιώτες χωρίς να είναι ο κομπάρσος της γραμμής. ¶λλωστε, έχει χυθεί άφθονο μελάνι στην αρχή του νήματος για το φαινόμενο ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ/ΔΗΛΟΣ και τον παράγοντα Ραφήνα - καπτα Τζώρτζης.

----------


## karystos

Το ΔΗΛΟΣ αγοράστηκε από τους Αγαπητούς που άγνωστο για ποιό λόγο δεν το ήθελαν. Ίσως είχαν κακή εμπειρία από το πρώτο ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ. Δρομολογήθηκε αρχικά από Πειραιά για Ικαρία - Σάμο στις εννέα το πρωί με πλοίαρχο τον Γ. Κοτσαμπά, ύπαρχο το Γ. Γκριτζάλα και αρχιλογιστή τον Τ. Κορφιάτη (οι δύο τελευταίοι μεταγραφή από το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ). Το δρομολόγιο πήγε άκλαυτο. Ο Στρίντζης ζήτησε να διπλώσει το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ αλλά έβαλε τις φωνές ο "ανταγωνισμός" το υπουργείο εντελώς αχάριστο δεν έδωσε την άδεια κι έτσι το ΔΗΛΟΣ πήγε στην Παροναξία από Ραφήνα. Αυτό βέβαια αντικρούει ότι για τα βαπόρια αυτά ήταν "λίγη" η Ραφήνα. Το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ έγινε ο μεγαλύτερος μύθος στην Ελληνική Ακτοπλοία επειδή ήταν εξαιρετικό πλοίο αλλά και άπό μια απίστευτη ευτυχή συγκυρία πολλών πραγμάτων μεταξύ των οποίων ήταν και η Ραφήνα. Αν πήγαινε στον Πειραιά πιθανώς θα είχε αφήσει τη φήμη ενός εξαιρετικού πλοίου, όπως και κάποια άλλα, αλλά δε θα γινόταν ποτέ ο θρύλος που έγινε.

----------


## ιθακη

αφορμουμενος απο τον captain_Nionio,απο το τελευταιο του ποσταριζμα στο αδερφακη του Δηλος,οριστε και καποια πραματα για το πλοιο απο ενα αλλο site με μια φωτο απο τα χρονικα κατασκευης του

αφιερομενο στους karystos,Haddock,Captain_Nionios,Appia_1978,vinman  ,Roi Baudoin και rocinante (sorry ανξεχασα κανεναν)
http://www.doverferryphotos.co.uk/pa...esent/vill.htm

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Το ΔΗΛΟΣ αγοράστηκε από τους Αγαπητούς που άγνωστο για ποιό λόγο δεν το ήθελαν. Ίσως είχαν κακή εμπειρία από το πρώτο ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ. Δρομολογήθηκε αρχικά από Πειραιά για Ικαρία - Σάμο στις εννέα το πρωί με πλοίαρχο τον Γ. Κοτσαμπά, ύπαρχο το Γ. Γκριτζάλα και αρχιλογιστή τον Τ. Κορφιάτη (οι δύο τελευταίοι μεταγραφή από το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ). Το δρομολόγιο πήγε άκλαυτο. Ο Στρίντζης ζήτησε να διπλώσει το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ αλλά έβαλε τις φωνές ο "ανταγωνισμός" το υπουργείο εντελώς αχάριστο δεν έδωσε την άδεια κι έτσι το ΔΗΛΟΣ πήγε στην Παροναξία από Ραφήνα. Αυτό βέβαια αντικρούει ότι για τα βαπόρια αυτά ήταν "λίγη" η Ραφήνα. Το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ έγινε ο μεγαλύτερος μύθος στην Ελληνική Ακτοπλοία επειδή ήταν εξαιρετικό πλοίο αλλά και άπό μια απίστευτη ευτυχή συγκυρία πολλών πραγμάτων μεταξύ των οποίων ήταν και η Ραφήνα. Αν πήγαινε στον Πειραιά πιθανώς θα είχε αφήσει τη φήμη ενός εξαιρετικού πλοίου, όπως και κάποια άλλα, αλλά δε θα γινόταν ποτέ ο θρύλος που έγινε.



Φιλε Karystos αυτο που λες εχει μεγαλες δοσεις αληθειας. Απο πλευρας της δημιουργιας του θρυλου η Ραφηνα ηταν ιδανικη, αλλα ο Πειραιας σιγουρα αξιζε για ενα τετοιο βαπορι, δεν θα το εκανε θρυλο αλλα σιγουρα θα ηταν πολυ καλο και εκει. Θα σε παρακαλουσα πολυ να μας πεις δυο τρια πραγματακια παραπανω για τη θητεια του Δηλος στο Πειραιας-Ικαρια-Σαμος. Χρονικα ποτε τοποθετειται, ποιο ακριβως ηταν το δρομολογιο, γιατι θεωρεις οτι δεν πετυχε, τι δεν ειχε σε σχεση με τα ανταγωνιστικα πλοια; Επισης απο Πειραια πια γραμμη θεωρεις οτι θα του ταιριαζε; Το ξερω οτι ειναι πολλα τα ερωτηματα αλλα αν μπορεις κανε τον κοπο και πες μας την γνωμη σου! :Wink: 


ΥΓ: Φιλε ιθακη να εισαι καλα, καθε λιγο ολο και κατι βρισκουμε, μακαρι να το συνεχισουμε αυτο. :Razz:

----------


## Νάξος

Παιδιά το Δήλος στη Νάξο δεν ήτανε κομπάρσος, αλλά πρωταγωνιστής. Είχε πολλούς και θερμούς φίλους σε μία εποχή που υπήρχαν πολλά και καλά πλοία. Αντώνη αδημονούμε να δούμε το φιλμ με το Δήλος!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το βίντεο θα δοθεί, φυσικά, σε όποιον το θέλει.

Δεν γνωρίζω πώς να το ανεβάσω στο Διαδίκτυο, οπότε θα το δώσουμε σε όποιον το θέλει.

Η χρονολογία πρέπει να είναι το *1989*, αν και η ίδια η αδελφή μου είπε ότι είναι το *1991.*

Φυσικά, οι εκπλήξεις δεν σταματούν εδώ...

----------


## Appia_1978

Ωραίο link. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ  :Very Happy: 




> αφορμουμενος απο τον captain_Nionio,απο το τελευταιο του ποσταριζμα στο αδερφακη του Δηλος,οριστε και καποια πραματα για το πλοιο απο ενα αλλο site με μια φωτο απο τα χρονικα κατασκευης του
> 
> αφιερομενο στους karystos,Haddock,Captain_Nionios,Appia_1978,vinman  ,Roi Baudoin και rocinante (sorry ανξεχασα κανεναν)
> http://www.doverferryphotos.co.uk/pa...esent/vill.htm

----------


## karystos

Φίλε Captain Nionios το πρωτο μου ταξίδι με το ΔΗΛΟΣ έγινε το καλοκαίρι του 1986 από Ραφήνα για την Αμοργό. Τελικά καταλήξαμε στη Νάξο επειδή όταν πήραμε τηλέφωνο στην Αμοργό μας θερμοπαρακάλεσαν να μην πάμε, επειδή είχε πέσει τόσος πολύς κόσμος ώστε ήτάν δύσκολο να τον εξυπηρετήσουν. Τώρα που το σκέπτομαι ίσως η δρομολόγηση του ΔΗΛΟΣ να είχε παίξει κάποιο ρόλο.

Επειδή αυτό ήταν το πρώτο καλοκαίρι του ΔΗΛΟΣ στην Ραφήνα και γενικά στην Ακτοπλοΐα συμπεραίνω ότι η δρομολόγηση για Ικαρία - Σάμο έγινε το Φεβρουάριο ή Μάρτιο του ίδιου χρόνου. Το δρομολόγιο ήταν κατ ευθείαν για Ικαρία και Σάμο (χωρίς Παροναξία). Ατύχησε πρώτα απ' όλα λόγω ώρας. 9 το πρωί είναι καμένη ώρα. Ύστερα είχε πολύ μεγάλο ανταγωνισμό, ιδίως το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ δεν χτυπιότανε. Το κυριότερο όμως ήταν ότι το σινιάλο του Στρίντζη ήταν ένα σινιάλο άγνωστο τότε στον Πειραιά, όπου το «Β» του Βεντούρη και τα δυο «Α» των Αγαπητών ήσαν παντοδύναμα, δεν υπήρχε δηλαδή δίκτυο και «κονέ» για να υποστηρίξει το βαπόρι, οπότε το αποτέλεσμα δεν μπορούσε να είναι καλύτερο. Οι άνθρωποι του πλοίου έλεγαν πάντως, ότι πολεμήθηκε άγρια από το Πειραϊκό κατεστημένο. Κι αυτά όλα όταν ενάμιση χρόνο πριν ο Στρίντζης είχε κάνει την απίστευτη κίνηση, να δεχτεί να πάει ο βαπόραρος ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ στο πουθενά της Ραφήνας για να ξελασπώσει τον Κατσιφάρα. Γι αυτό είπα για αχαριστία. 

Να μην ξεχνάμε επίσης, ότι τελικά κατάφεραν και πήραν για πλοίαρχο τον Γ. Κοτσαμπά, ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα ονόματα τότε στον Πειραιά και γενικά από τα μεγαλύτερα που πέρασαν από την ακτοπλοΐα, που ενάμιση χρόνο πριν είχε αρνηθεί να αφήσει το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ και τον Πειραιά για να πάει στο ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ – ο Τζώρτζης ήταν η δεύτερη επιλογή του Στρίντζη. Νομίζω πως η άρνηση είχε αιτία την Ραφήνα που τα μεγάλα ονόματα του Πειραιά την θεωρούσαν υποβιβασμό. Λίγα χρόνια μετά στη Ραφήνα ήσαν ο Τζώρτζης, ο Γιακουμίδης, ο Σαμιωτάκης και ο Μαμίδης. 

Μια ζωντανή ανάμνηση του ΔΗΛΟΣ που έχω από την εποχή της Σάμου είναι ένα χειμωνιάτικο πρωινό, το ΔΗΛΟΣ στο κεφάλι του έρημου Τζελέπη και όλο το λιμάνι άδειο, αφού τα πρωινά είχαν φύγει και τα απογευματινά δεν είχαν γυρίσει. Κίνηση μηδέν και το μόνο που είχε απομείνει στο ντόκο ήταν μια τεράστια μπουλντόζα του στρατού που δεν την είχαν πάρει τα άλλα επειδή απλά δεν χωρούσε από τον καταπέλτη. Το ΔΗΛΟΣ είχε πιο φαρδύ καταπέλτη από το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ, παρ’ όλα αυτά όμως το τέρας δεν έλεγε να μπει μέσα. Τελικά κατά τις έντεκα το έβαλαν με κάτι ακροβατικά, αλλά για κακή τύχη, μετά από τόση προσπάθεια, το βαπόρι είχε και κάποια φορτηγά μέσα οπότε πάτησε μπάλα. ¶ντε λοιπόν πάλι έξω. Θυμάμαι τον καπετάνιο που φώναζε στον οδηγό φεύγοντας να είναι την μεθεπομένη στις εννιά εκεί κι εκείνος θα φρόντιζε να τον πάρει. 

Η κίνηση του βαποριού το καλοκαίρι από Ραφηνα για Παροναξία – Φόκλντς – Αμοργό ήταν πολύ καλή, είχε καλό δρόμο και μεγάλη συνέπεια στα δρομολόγια. Το χειμώνα δυσκολευότανε, εμείς όμως λέγαμε ότι έπρεπε να μείνει στη γραμμή του, μιας και αργά ή γρήγορα το Υπουργείο δε θα μπορούσε να του λέει όχι για την Ανδροτηνομυκονία, οπότε αν δίπλωνε με το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ η γραμμή έκλεινε οριστικά για κάθε άλλον. Φαντάζομαι ότι θα έπαιξαν ρόλο και οι πιέσεις από τους Κεφαλονίτες προς τους Στρίντζηδες, ότι δεν ήταν δυνατόν τα δύο καλύτερα καράβια της Εταιρείας να είναι στη Ραφήνα. Και η σχέση των Στρίντζηδων με την Κεφαλονιά είναι γνωστή. Ίσως απλά να ήταν κι ένα επιχειρηματικό λάθος. 

Την εποχή εκείνη να βρεθεί γραμμή από τον Πειραιά δεν ήταν εύκολο. Η Συροτηνομυκονία με ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ και ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ δεν πλησιαζότανε. Η Παροναξία είχε το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ που δεν παιζότανε, το ΝΑΞΟΣ, ιδιαίτερα αγαπητό στην Πάρο και τη Νάξο, το ΛΗΜΝΟΣ, το ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ κι ένα σωρό διερχόμενα. Για τις «μεγάλες» γραμμές (Χίο – Μυτιλήνη, Δωδεκάνησα, Κρήτη) δεν έμπαινε θέμα και επειδή ήταν μικρό και επειδή οι εταιρείες Λαϊκής Βάσης δεν άφηναν περιθώρια. ‘Ίσως στις Δυτικές Κυκλάδες που είχαν το ΚΙΜΩΛΟΣ και το ΙΟΝΙΟΝ να μπορούσε να είχε καλύτερη τύχη από τη Σάμο, κι εκεί όμως χωρίς υποστήριξη, στην ιδιαίτερη πατρίδα των Βεντούρηδων, δύσκολα θα στεκόταν - αν έπαιρνε φυσικά άδεια σκοπιμότητας. Πιστεύω ότι η Ραφήνα ήταν πολύ καλή επιλογή κι ότι αν επέμεναν οι πλοιοκτήτες θα έκανε καλή καριέρα εκεί. Έστω και στη σκιά του αδελφού. Στο Ιόνιο και καλή καριέρα έκανε και κατάφερε επιτέλους να ξεφύγει και να φτιάξει το δικό του όνομα. Γενικά πάντως υπήρξε ένα αδικημένο πλοίο.

----------


## Haddock

> Το κυριότερο όμως ήταν ότι το σινιάλο του Στρίντζη ήταν ένα σινιάλο άγνωστο τότε στον Πειραιά, όπου το «Β» του Βεντούρη και τα δυο «Α» των Αγαπητών ήσαν παντοδύναμα, δεν υπήρχε δηλαδή δίκτυο και «κονέ» για να υποστηρίξει το βαπόρι, οπότε το αποτέλεσμα δεν μπορούσε να είναι καλύτερο. Οι άνθρωποι του πλοίου έλεγαν πάντως, ότι πολεμήθηκε άγρια από το Πειραϊκό κατεστημένο.


Σοφές κουβέντες για την προ-crs εποχή και το σκοτεινό μεσαίωνα των αδειών σκοπιμότητας. Μεγάλη υπόθεση το δίκτυο πρακτόρευσης τον καιρό εκείνο.  :Wink:  Και τι κατεστημένο. Εκείνη την εποχή, η παντοκρατορία των μεγάλων ναυτικών πρακτόρων μπλόκαρε, με τον τρόπο της, τις προσπάθειες από νέα σινιάλα. Ο Στρίντζης δεν πολεμήθηκε μόνο στον Πειραιά αλλά τα βρήκε σκούρα και στα νησιά. Πρώτον, οι συμφωνίες των πρακτόρων είχαν προ πολλού κλειδώσει με τις μεταφορικές που είναι οι αιμοδότες της γραμμής το χειμώνα. 

Δεύτερον, στην Πάρο τουλάχιστον, η ραδιο αρβύλα από τα ναυτικά πρακτορεία πήγαινε σύννεφο. Ακούστηκαν πολλά ωραία για το ΔΗΛΟΣ, όπως από το «είναι παλιό και βρώμικο βαπόρι» μέχρι το σουξέ «δεν έχουμε εισιτήρια» σε μια εποχή που το μπλοκ εισιτηρίων «έλυνε και έδενε»... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

ΥΓ. Δούλεψε καθόλου με τις μεταφορικές στη Νάξο και στην Αμοργό;

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε Karystos σε ευχαριστω πολυ για το εκτενεστατο post. Εδωσες πολλες πληροφοριες και γνωμες για τα πρωτα χρονια του βαποριου στην Ελλαδα. Σε καποιο σημειο ανεφερες οτι δεν πλησιαζοταν η Συρο-Τηνο-Μυκονια λογω Ναιας ΙΙ και Παναγιας Τηνου ενω στην Παροναξια ηταν το Γεωργιος Εξπρες που δεν παιζοταν. Σιγουρα ο Στριντζης τοτε ηταν αγνωστος στο Αιγαιο και ειδικα στον Πειραια τον πολεμησαν στην προωθηση αλλα δεν βρισκω λογο το Δηλος να υστερουσε απεναντι στο Γεωργιος Εξπρες. Μιλαμε για δυο εξαιρετικα, ιδιας ηλικιας, παρομοιας χωρητικοτητας και μεγεθους βαπορια. Αλλωστε οπως αποδειχτηκε και στη Ραφηνα το Επτανησος μπορουσε ανετα να ανταγωνιστει το αδερφο του Γεωργιος Εξπρες, Μπαρι Εξπρες. Οποτε η παραδοση του Γεωργιου και το δυνατο σινιαλο του Βεντουρη μπορει να του εδιναν μεγαλο προβαδισμα στην Παροναξια εναντι ενδεχομενης δρομολογησης του Δηλος αλλα δε νομιζω το τελευταιο να υστερουσε ως βαπορι. Ταξιδεμα νομιζω πως ειχαν και τα δυο αριστο ενω αν η ταχυτητα του Γεωργιος ηταν λιγο μεγαλυτερη το Δηλος θα καλυπτε τη διαφορα στην αστραπιαια μανουβρα του. Κοινως αν το Δηλος εγραφε στο πλαι Βεντουρης θα πηγαινε το ιδιο καλα με τον εξαιρετικο Γεωργιο. Αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου.

----------


## Νάξος

Το Δήλος στη Νάξο αγαπήθηκε πάρα πολύ από πάρα πολλούς. Το 1987 και 1988 ήταν το  πλοίο καθολικής αποδοχής στη Νάξο. Το λέω εγώ που αν ξαναζούσα τα χρόνια εκείνα πάλι θα ταξείδευα με το Νάξος για τους δικούς μου λόγους. Το Γεώργιος έκανε το μπαμ το 1984, το Δήλος ήρθε αργότερα και τα τελευταία του χρόνια στη γραμμή ήτανε εκείνα στα οποία ο κόσμος εμπέδωσε τι εστί Δήλος. Τότε ο κόσμος άρχισε να γουστάρει επικίνδυνα. Τα φορτηγά δουλεύανε κάργα με Δήλος το χειμώνα και πώς να μη δουλεύουνε, όταν εκεί μέσα χωρούσανε καμιά 30αριά τριαξονικά. Το παράδοξο είναι ότι ενώ ο κόσμος το πήγαινε, δεν πήγαινε τη Ραφήνα. Αν επίσης το Δήλος είχε τα βύσματα των Βεντουραίων στη Νάξο θα είχε εκτοπίσει το Γεώργιος. Ήταν το πλοίο καθολικής αποδοχής σε μία γραμμή όμως που κούμπωνε τον κόσμο και τον έκανε να στρέφεται σε άλλα πλοία που πηγαίναν Πειραιά, όπως το Πάρος, το Σαντορίνη και το Λήμνος, πλοία σαφώς κατώτερα του γαλλικού θωρηκτού. Τα όσα αναφέρουν οι φίλοι Κάρυστος και ο κάπτα-μάγος είναι πέρα για πέρα αληθινά και εξόχως διαφωτιστικά.
Το Δήλος ήταν το μόνο πλοίο που αν προσπαθούσες να του βρεις σοβαρό ψεγάδι μάλλον δεν θα τα κατάφερνες. Το Νάξος έχανε σε ταχύτητα, το Γεώργιος ήτανε σκέτη Λακωνία σε εσωτερικούς χώρους και έπαιρνε λίγα φορτηγά για το μπόϊ του. Ο ¶τλας-Αλέκος ήτανε σκυλί αγαρηνό, αλλά πιο αργός και από τις ταινίες του Αγγελόπουλου. Το Δήλος ήταν το Δήλος που άφηνε τα αντίπαλα στρατόπεδα χωρίς αντεπιχειρήματα. Παρόλα αυτά, ενώ έπαιξε τη μπάλα του και μάγεψε τα πλήθη δεν έγινε το πλοίο (αδίκως) μύθος. Φίλε Νιόνιο, καλὀ το Επτάνησος, αλλά το Δήλος ακόμη καλλίτερο!

----------


## karystos

Καλώς ή κακώς δεν πάει ένα κι ένα κάνει δύο. Ένα εξαιρετικό βαπόρι δε σημαίνει αυτόματα και επιτυχία. Βαπόραροι έχουν αποτύχει και καρούτες έχουν φτιάξει θρύλους. Το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ για πολλούς είναι καλύτερο από το SUPERFERRY II, όπως το ΔΗΛΟΣ από το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ, δεν έγινε όμως τίποτα. Ο γυρολόγος του Αιγαίου, που θα είχε πάει για καρφίτσες αν δεν το μάζευε ο Μανούσης για να καταντήσει στα σημερινά χάλια. Το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ σίγουρα ήταν η απόλαυση του καραβολάτρη σαν εκμετάλλευση πλοίου είχε όμως τεράστια μειονεκτήματα – σπαρτιάτικο ξενοδοχείο, απίστευτα άβολο και δύσκολο και μικρό γκαράζ, ελικτικές ιδιότητες κουιμπέκας. Έκανε όμως για έξη χρόνια το μπαμ και τίποτα δεν μπορούσε να το κουνήσει από το Νο 1 της Παροναξίας. Όσο καλό και να ήταν το ΔΗΛΟΣ το πολύ να έφτανε ως το Νο 2. Αντίστροφα ακριβώς ήταν τα πράγματα στη Ραφήνα, όπου το ΜΠΑΡΙ δεν μπόρεσε ποτέ να χτυπήσει το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ. Και η ιστορία συνεχίστηκε μάλιστα διότι ο ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑΣ σαν διάδοχος του ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ έγινε το Νο1 στην Παροναξία, το αδελφό ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ όμως δεν έγινε ποτέ το Νο1 στη Ραφήνα. Είναι πολλές φορές αυτό που λένε timing. Το κατάλληλο πλοίο στην κατάλληλη γραμμή την κατάλληλη ώρα. Αν ένα πλοίο δεν βρει με την πρώτη ή το πολύ με την δεύτερη μια σταθερή γραμμή, να κάτσει και να γίνει γνωστό κι αρχίσει τις περιπλανήσεις από εδώ κι από εκεί σπάνια γίνεται επιτυχία. 

Το ΔΗΛΟΣ αγοράστηκε το 1984 από τους Αγαπητούς κι έμεινε για δυο χρόνια στα αζήτητα. Κανείς δεν ξέρει γιατί οι ίδιοι δεν το εκμεταλλεύτηκαν. Ίσως είχαν ξεμείνει βέβαια από λεφτά, αν και κάτι τέτοιο δεν φαντάζει καθόλου πιθανό. Το 1986 είχαν το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ, το ΝΗΡΕΥΣ, και το ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ. Στη συνέχεια αγόρασαν απανωτά το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ, το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ και το GOLDEN VERGINA κι αργότερα το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ. Κι όμως το ΔΗΛΟΣ το είχαν να κάθεται στο Πέραμα. Και το μισαδελφό ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ το πούλησαν πάνω στα δύο χρόνια. 

Οι Βεντούρηδες είχαν το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ, το ΚΙΜΩΛΟΣ, το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ και το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ. Μετά αγόρασαν τον ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑ και το ΑΤΛΑΣ 1 (!) (ΣΙΦΝΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ) και πιο μετά το τότε ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ μετέπειτα ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΙΙ (από τον Αγούδημο σε εξωπραγματική τιμή) και το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ ΙΙ. Το ΔΗΛΟΣ θεωρητικά ήταν καλύτερο από όλα, εκτός από τον ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑ, ήταν μέσα στα πόδια τους κι όμως το αγνόησαν. Κι αν το 1984 ήταν no name το 1986 μετά το μπαμ του ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ μόνο no name δεν ήταν. Ο Σταθάκης με τα λεφτά από την ασφάλεια του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ στο χέρι έψαχνε από το 1978 για βαπόρι κι όμως ούτε αυτός το αγόρασε παρ’ όλο που έλεγε ο ίδιος ότι το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ ήταν το «χρυσάφι» του Στρίντζη. Αγόρασε λίγο πιο μετά το ΜΗΛΟΣ. 

Γιατί λοιπόν ένα τόσο καλό βαπόρι δεινοπάθησε τόσο για να βρει έναν αγοραστή και γιατί οι αρχικοί πλοιοκτήτες του προτίμησαν σαφώς υποδεέστερα πλοία από το ΔΗΛΟΣ; Το ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ ήταν γερό σκαρί αλλά ως επιβατικό πλοίο στα όρια του απαράδεκτου με τα δέκα και δώδεκα μίλια του κι όχι μόνο. Κι όμως το βαπόρι αυτό έζησε 48 ενεργά χρόνια εκεί που θρύλοι πολλές φορές δεν έπιασαν καν την τριακονταπενταετία. Το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ π.χ. αποσύρθηκε σε ηλικία 33 χρονών. Το ΔΗΛΟΣ αποσύρθηκε στα 32 και στα 33 πήγε για διάλυση.

----------


## Leo

Φίλε karystos, τα κέιμενα σου απίθανα. Διαβάζεις, διαβάζεις και δεν θες να τελειώσει. Οι λέξεις που χρησιμοποιείς, μαγικές, ναυτικές και ουσιαστικές περιγράφουν την στιγμή, την αλήθεια. Ευχαρσιτούμε!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> ...Έκανε όμως για έξη χρόνια το μπαμ και τίποτα δεν μπορούσε να το κουνήσει από το Νο 1 της Παροναξίας. Όσο καλό και να ήταν το ΔΗΛΟΣ το πολύ να έφτανε ως το Νο 2. Αντίστροφα ακριβώς ήταν τα πράγματα στη Ραφήνα, όπου το ΜΠΑΡΙ δεν μπόρεσε ποτέ να χτυπήσει το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ. Και η ιστορία συνεχίστηκε μάλιστα διότι ο ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑΣ σαν διάδοχος του ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ έγινε το Νο1 στην Παροναξία, το αδελφό ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ όμως δεν έγινε ποτέ το Νο1 στη Ραφήνα.* Είναι πολλές φορές αυτό που λένε* *timing... 
> 
> 
> ...Το ΔΗΛΟΣ θεωρητικά ήταν καλύτερο από όλα, εκτός από τον ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑ, ήταν μέσα στα πόδια τους κι όμως το αγνόησαν...*



Φιλε Karystos αφου σε ξαναευχαριστησω για το πολυ ομορφο κειμενο σου θα ηθελα να εστιασω ακριβως στα παραπανω. Εκει ειναι που με βρισκεις ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ συμφωνο. Δυστυχως για το Δηλος ηταν θεμα timing και συγκυριων. Αυτο που εγραψα πριν ειναι οτι ως βαπορι δεν ειχε τιποτα να ζηλεψει απο αυτα που ανεφερες και ναι πιστευω πως θεωρητικα ηταν καλυτερο απ'ολα πλην του νεοτερου του αρκετα μεγαλυτερου Απολλωνα. Τωρα οσον αφορα το Επτανησος vs Δηλος το εχουμε ξαναπει και η γνωμη μου ειναι η εξης. Τα βαπορια ηταν ΙΔΙΑ εκνευριστικα ΙΔΙΑ στη διαρυθμιση την εξωτερικη εμφανιση και τα μηχανικα μερη. Οποτε δε νομιζω να χωρα συγκριση μεταξυ τους. Πιστευω πως ηταν δυο ακριβως ισαξια βαπορια. Το αν θα θεωρηθει καποιο καλυτερο εχει να κανει με το συναισθηματισμο του καθενος. Στην Κεφαλλονια λοιπον που εχω μιλησει με τον για χρονια ηλεκτρολογο και των δυο ουσιαστικα μου ανεφερε μεσα απο τις περιγραφες οτι ηταν φτηστα. Επειδη το Δηλος εφτασε πρωτο στο νησι μας και ο κοσμος το αγαπησε πιο νωρις απο το Επτανησος, πρακτορες, ντοπιοι και πληρωμα θα σου πουν οτι το Δηλος ηταν καλυτερο μονο που αν τους ζορισεις λιγο να σου πουν το λογο δεν μπορουν να σου απαντησουν με σαφη επιχειρηματα, απλα σου ξαναλενε οτι ηταν καλυτερο. Γιατι; Γιατι το αγαπουσαν περισσοτερο. Εδω πρακτορας του Πορου φανατικος του Δηλος μου ειχε πει οτι το Επτανησος στα θητεια του στο Κυλληνη-Πορος και το Κυλληνη-Αργοστολι πηγαινε 0.5 κομβους πιο γρηγορα. Εχει σημασια; Οχι απλα το λεω ενδεικτικα. Αυτο που μπορω εγω να καταλαβω ειναι οτι ισως το Επτανησος να ειχει ταλαιπωρηθει πιο πολυ στα χρονια της Ραφηνας και ισως να ηταν λιγο πιο επισφαλες στις βλαβες και παλι χωρις ιδιαιτερο προβλημα διοτι ο Στριτζης τουλαχιστον αυτα τα βαπορια τα ειχε στην ΤΡΙΧΑ. Το μονο εντονο προβλημα που μου ειπε ο χρονιος ηλεκτολογος των βαποριων ηταν οτι ειχαν σαπισματα και ιδιαιτερα στο πισω μερος που επαιρνε και το μεγαλο ζορι απο τις μανουβρες, ομως η εταιρεια τα συντηρουσε σχολαστικα οποτε αντιμετωπιζοταν εν τη γεννεσει του.

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε Κάρυστος συμφωνώ σε όλα σου εκτός από ένα. Ο Απόλλων στην Παροναξία δεν έγινε ποτέ το πρώτο καράβι. Τα πρώτα του χρόνια στη γραμμή δεν έκαναν τη διαφορά στην ταχύτητα με το Γεώργιος Εξπρές. Βέβαια σε εσωτερικούς χώρους το βαπόρι δεν παιζότανε και το βαπόρι κινήθηκε σε ένα δρόμο που είχε ανοίξει το ομόσταυλό του. Με την έλευση του Ποσειδώνα όμως το καράβι έγινε το νούμερο δύο, ίσως και το νούμερο 3 γιατί πολλοί που πήγαιναν τα βαπόρια του Βεντούρη προτιμούσαν το Γεώργιος, ήταν πιο συνεπές στα δρομολόγια του κι ας ήτανε σπαρτιάτικο από μέσα.

----------


## Haddock

> Το ΔΗΛΟΣ θεωρητικά ήταν καλύτερο από όλα...Έκανε όμως για έξη χρόνια το μπαμ και τίποτα δεν μπορούσε να το κουνήσει από το Νο 1 της Παροναξίας. Όσο καλό και να ήταν το ΔΗΛΟΣ το πολύ να έφτανε ως το Νο 2.


Αγάντα συνάδελφοι γιατί ξεφύγαμε. Ωραίοι οι έπαινοι και τα εγκώμια για το ΔΗΛΟΣ. Ωστόσο, δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση το πλοίο να χτυπήσει τα δύο βελγικά της RMT στις κόντρες των 8. Μπορεί το βαποράκι του Στρίντζη να είχε καλό ξενοδοχείο και καλές γραμμές φόρτωσης, όμως κακά τα ψέματα υστερούσε σε ταχύτητα. Δεκα εννιά μίλια έγραφε το δρομόμετρο στην αυγή της καριέρας της. Με τα 19 οριακά το πολύ να έκλεβε τη θέση του ΕΛΛΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ, άντε και του ΝΑΞΟΣ, αν το προωθούσαν οι πράκτορες.

Τα περί μανούβρας και μινιμαλιστικού ξενοδοχείου δεν έπαιζαν τόσο σημαντικό ρόλο διότι τα πλοία της RMT δούλευαν με σταθερή πελατεία (καλές πρακτορεύσεις). Μήπως είναι τυχαίο που τα δυο Βελγικά ανεβοκατέβαιναν με τον κόσμο να κρέμεται σαν τα τσαμπιά και με γκαράζ μέχρι τα μπούνια, ενώ τα υπόλοιπα πηγαινοέρχονταν μισοάδεια;; Το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ και το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ είχαν ήδη κερδίσει το μεγαλύτερο μερίδιο της πίτας με την υπεροχή τους στην ταχύτητα και στη συνέπεια. Το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ αν κι έχασε την πρωτοκαθεδρία από το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ, δεν άφηνε περιθώρια σε νέους παίκτες.

Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι τα δύο αυτά βαπόρια έφτιαξαν τις προίκες των αφεντικών τους. Τα ποσταλάκια της ΕΑ μάζευαν καταϊδρωμένα τα ψίχουλα. Συγγνώμη προκαταβολικά για τους aficionado των μπλε, αλλά η Γαλλίδα από Πειραιά για Παροναξία θα έπιανε πάτο. Θα έφευγε νύχτα όπως και οι υπόλοιποι σαλίγκαροι.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Απολυτα σεβαστη η αποψη σου φιλε Νικο αλλα νομιζω οτι περιεχει μεγαλες δοσεις απολυτοτητας. Αρχικα να πω πως τα 19 οριακα μιλια μπορουσαν να γινουν και πεισσοτερα, εχω κανει με το Επτανησος Κυλληνη-Πορο βραδινο δρομολογιο που βιαζοταν να καλυψει χαμενο χρονο σε 1:05 λεπτα. Οποτε με λιγο ζορι παραπανω τα 20 μιλακια τα ειχε. Απλα απο Ραφηνα και στην Κεφαλλονια δε νομιζω οτι χρειαστηκε να το αποδειξει. Επισης το αψογο ξενοδοχιακο, το πολυ καλο ταξιδεμα και η ταχυτατη μανουβρα δεν ειναι κατι αμελητεο. Αν σε ενα ταξιδι μεχρι Σαντορινη κερδιζε 20-25 λεπτα απο τις μανουβρες νομιζω πως καλυπτει μερος των 21 κομβων του Γεωργιος. Επισης ως αντιλογο εχω το παραδειγμα Επτανησος- Μπαρι Εξπρες. Με βαση τα λεγομενα σου το αδερφακι του Γεωργιος θα επρεπε να επικρατησει ανετα του Επτανησος μιας που το Δηλος θα επιανε πατο απεναντι στο Γεωργιος.Δεν εγινε κατι τετοιο ομως. Για να συνοψισω αυτα τα δυο βαπορια ηταν εξαιρετικα, το Γεωργιος πλεονεκτουσε σε ταχυτητα και το Δηλος στα υπολοιπα, χωρις κανενα να ειναι πολυ καλυτερο απο το αλλο σε κανενα τομεα.Απο αυτη την οπτικη γωνια λοιπον δεν προκειται ποτε να δεχτω τα περι πατου του Δηλος απεναντι στο Γεωργιος για λογους που ειχαν να κανουν με την ικανοτητα των βαποριων. Ο ενδεχομενος πατος του Δηλος λοιπον θα ειχε να κανει ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΩΘΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΟΥ.

----------


## Rocinante

Μια μικρη διακοπη στην υπεροχη κουβεντα σας.
Να ευχαριστησω τους Ιθακη και Roi Baudoin για τις αφιερωσεις τους.
Δεν μπορω να πω συμετασχω στην συζητηση σας διοτι το πλοιο αυτο το γνωρισα απλως σαν αδελφο του Επτανησος. Δεν ταξιδεψα ποτε με αυτο.

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε Νικόλα, άλλο η Πάρος άλλο η Νάξος! Αν το Δήλος είχε δρομολογηθεί στον Πειραιά για Παροναξία, στη Νάξο θα ήταν το αφεντικό τουλάχιστον μέχρι να σκάσει μύτη ο Ποσειδώνας. Εδώ ο Απόλλωνας που τα πρώτα του χρονάκια θυμάμαι να κάνει το Πειραιάς-Νάξος μέσω Πάρου σε 6 ώρες και 20 λεπτά σάρωνε, το Δήλος θα κώλωνε; Ο μύθος ότι τα Βεντουρόπλοια χτυπούσαν 21 και 22 κόμβους (παπάδες των πρακτόρων, εξαίρεση το Παναγία Τήνου) ήτανε μύθος. 94 ναυτικά μίλια το Πειραιάς-Πάρος και ποτέ κανένας Γεώργιος και κανένας Απόλλωνας δεν καλύψανε την απόσταση σε λιγότερο από 5 ώρες. Χτυπάμε την διαίρεση στο κομπιουτεράκι και μας βγάζει σκάρτα 19 ΚΝ. Αυτή ήταν και η υπηρεσιακή τους ταχύτητα. Αν καμιά φορά χτυπήσανε 19,5 και 20 ΚΝ, να μην μπερδεύουμε την υπηρεσιακή με τη μέγιστη. Αν ένα πλοίο πηγαίνει με ταχύτητα παραπάνω από την υπηρεσιακή καίει φλάτζες.  Το Δήλος δεν έγινε φίρμα γιατί κουμάντο στη Νάξο, δυστυχώς, κάνανε οι Βεντούρηδες και οι πρακτόροι που τους αβαντάρανε κάργα. Όταν ήρθε ο Ποσειδώνας τα ψέμματα τελειώσανε και αποκαταστάθηκε η τάξη. Θυμάμαι τα καλλίτερα λόγια από οδηγούς φορτηγών που τα πλοία ήτανε τα δεύτερά τους σπίτια πόσο καλά μιλούσαν για το Δήλος, για το ταξείδεμα, για τους χώρους του, για τη μαγκειά του βαποριού. Ας ήτανε πιο βυσματωμένος ο Στρίντζης στη Νάξο…

----------


## Rocinante

Ο φιλος μας Διονυσης πολυ θα ηθελε να συμετασχει στην ωραια κουβεντα που εχουμε αλλα αυτη τη στιγμη ταξιδευει με το Λατω οπου οπως ακουσα και εγω απο τα μεγαφωνα του πλοιου θα πνεουν ανεμοι εντασεως 7-8 μποφορ.
Τυχερε Διονυση καλη διασκεδαση. :Very Happy: 
Αφου λοιπον σας μεταφερω τους φιλικους χαιρετισμους του στην παρεα μου ζητησε να σας μεταφερω καποια πραγματα.
Οπως ειδε απο το Fakta και γνωριζοντας βεβαια οτι υπαρχουν και λαθη αναφερονται τα ακολουθα στοιχεια.
Ταχυτητα:
Bari Express :19kn
Georgios Express : 21kn
Eptanisos : 21kn
Delos : 19kn
Εδω φαινεται οτι υπαρχει ενα μπλεξιμο μεταξυ υπηρησιακης και μεγιστης.
Και ενω τα 4 πλοια εχουν σχεδον τα ιδια μεγεθη η απορια του ειναι η ισχυς των πλοιων
Bari Express :7061kw
Georgios Express :7162kw
Eptanisos: 9235kw
Delos :9235kw
Σε ενα πλοιο σαφως και δεν παιζει ρολο μονο η ιπποδυναμη σε σχεση με την ταχυτητα.
Αλλα ενω παραδεχεται οτι τα Βελγικα ηταν ελαφρως γρηγοροτερα δεν μπορει να δεχτει οτι ηταν και μεγαλη η διαφορα ενω υπολοιπονταν τοσο σε ιπποδυναμη.
Το συμπερασμα του ειναι οτι πανω κατω η διαφορες στις ταχυτητες ηταν ελαχιστες.
Και να σας πω και εγω κατι οτι σε κανα δυο τρεις μερες οταν επιστρεψει θα σας παρουσιασει κατι στο θεμα του αδελφου πλοιου του Δηλος... :Wink:

----------


## Leo

To facta, έχουμε ξαναπεί, είναι μια σοβαρή και πολύ ενημερωμένη πηγή πληροφοριών, όχι όμως και αλάνθαστη.

----------


## Haddock

Τώρα που ζεστάθηκε η ομάδα, την κοπάνησε o aficionado των μπλε, Καπτά Νιόνιος. Λοιπόν, για να μην αερολογώ, δέχομαι ότι το ΔΗΛΟΣ θα κέρδιζε τους Αξιώτες, άντε και ότι θα καπάρωνε επιβάτες με το πολυτελές ξενοδοχείο. Να δεχτώ ότι στη Νάξο το βαπόρι δεν θα έφευγε νύχτα με καλύτερη πρακτόρευση. Τα νούμερα του Σουηδού είναι χρήσιμα ως ένα βαθμό έστω και στα χαρτιά. Ως εδώ έχει καλώς.

Έτσι, συμφωνήσαμε ότι διαφωνούμε στο θέμα της ταχύτητας.  :Smile:  Είναι γεγονός ότι το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ και το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ εικοσάριζαν χωρίς να ζοριστούν, και διατί να το κρύψωμεν άλλωστε. Αγαπητέ Ντίνο, οι ταχύτητες που αναφέρεις δεν είναι μύθος, ασχέτως αν διαφημίζονταν ως τα καλύτερα πλοία σε όλους τους τομείς.

Τα δυο ξαδέρφια ανέβασαν τον πήχη πολύ ψηλά στις ταχύτητες και την ακρίβεια. Το GE σερνόταν στα ρεμέτζα αλλά το εικασαράκι, χωρίς ρεύματα, το είχε στο τσεπάκι του την εποχή που μεσουρανούσε. Να μην ξεχνάμε και την έτερη κορβέτα. Από φανάρι σε φανάρι (Πάρο-Πειραιά), με το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ έχω ταξιδέψει σε λιγότερο από 5 ώρες αλλά αυτά είναι λεπτομέρειες που θα τα συζητήσουμε κάποια στιγμή στο δικό του νήμα. Η αποτυχία ή επιτυχία του ΔΗΛΟΣ από Πειραιά για Παροναξία παραμένει ένα αίνιγμα.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Νάξος

Νικόλα αν μετρήσεις την απόσταση από φανάρι σε φανάρι Πειραιά Πάρο από χάρτη της υδρογραφικής θα δεις ότι δεν είναι καν 94 νμ που αναγράφω. Η απόσταση απο Λεμονάδικα έως και τον ντόκο της Πάρου (από ντόκο σε ντόκο δηλαδή) με το Google Earth βγαίνει γύρω στα 92,5 νμ (μέσα από τα στενά Κέας-Κύθνου). Με το Γεώργιος Εξπρές έχω ταξειδέψει καμιά 10αριά φορές στη ζωή μου και δεν θυμάμαι ποτέ να φτάνουμε στην Πάρο πριν από τη 1:15 το μεσημέρι όταν από τον Πειραιά έφευγε στις 8:15. Στην καλλίτερη θυμάμαι ταξείδι για Πάρο-Νάξο μέσα σε 6 ώρες. Μία απλή διαίρεση μας βγάζει υπηρεσιακή κάτω από 19 ΚΝ.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλοι μου, μην ξεχνάτε ότι για το *"Γεώργιος Εξπρές"*  υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα καταγεγραμένες οι αφιξοαναχωρήσεις του στα λιμάνια της γραμμής της Παροναξίας επί σειρά ετών.
_Κατάπλους-απόπλους για κάθες λιμάνι._
Τα δεδομένα παρουσιάζουν μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον και καταγραφέας είναι ο *Jolly Roger.* 

Την Πάρο πρέπει να την έχει κάνει αρκετές φορές σε χρόνο λίγο κάτω από πέντε ώρες.

Όσο για το *"Δήλος"* αν είχε παραμείνει ένα-δυο χρόνια στη γραμμή μπορεί και να τα είχε καταφέρει καλύτερα και να μην έφευγε από το Αιγαίο.
Οι ισορροπίες στην ακτοπλοΐα ήταν πάντα εξαιρετικά ευμετάβλητες.
Πολλές φορές στο παρελθόν αρκετές εταιρείες απέσυραν τα πλοία τους από μια γραμμή, προκειμένου να μην διατατταχθούν αυτές οι ευαίσθητες ισορροπίες...

----------


## Νάξος

Το γεγονός οτι το Γεώργιος για μία, δέκα, η ακόμα και 50 φορές μπορεί να έκανε το Πειραιάς-Πάρος σε λιγότερο από 5 ώρες δε λέει από μόνο του τίποτε. Και σε 4 ώρες και 55 λεπτά να το έκανε πάλι στα 18,9 και 19 ΚΝ καταλήγουμε. Τα 20+ ΚΝ είναι αποκύημα της φαντασίας των πρακτόρων. Η υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα του πλοίου ήταν σκάρτη 19. Τα πλοία δεν ταξιδεύουνε με τις μέγιστες. Επίσης, και έχει σημασία αυτό, παίζει ρόλο η διεύθυνση του ανέμου. ¶λλο το Πειραιάς-Πάρος με μελτέμι και άλλο το αντίστροφο. Και θα παρακαλούσα όποιον έχει προσβάσεις σε ημερολόγια λιμεναρχείων να μας μεταφέρει τους χρόνους. Στα τόσα χρόνια που το ταξείδεψα το πλοίο ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν πήγα στη Νάξο σε λιγότερο από 6 ώρες και ποτέ μα ποτέ στην Πάρο δεν έφτασα σε λιγότερο από 5. Οι αποστάσεις είναι δεδομένες. Αν το Γεώργιος είχε υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα 20 ΚΝ θα έκανε το Πειραιάς Πάρος σε 4 ώρες και 40 λεπτά, μην τρελαθούμε! Για μία, δέκα και 100 φορές ακόμα κάποια ταξείδια γίνανε με γκάζια παραπάνω από την υπηρεσιακή, άλλες με τέταρτο του μιλίου πάνω άλλες με ολόκληρο μίλι παραπάνω και πάω πάσο. Στα τόσα χρόνια που έμεινε στη γραμμή το πλοίο έκανε χιλιάδες ταξείδια. Και είναι αλήθεια ότι τα πρώτα χρόνια για να επικρατήσει του Νάξος και αργότερα του Δήλος έκαψε τις φλάτζες του. Έτσι την πάτησε και ο Μουλόπουλος που έλιωσε τον Ποσειδώνα και μετά ο γίγαντας δεν τράβαγε όπως πριν.

Tο Δήλος έκανε το Ραφήνα-Σύρα σε 3 ώρες και 15 λεπτά, μια απόσταση 59 νμ. Μια ταχύτητα γύρω στα 18,2ΚΝ απόλυτα αναμενόμενη ύστερα από 20 χρόνια ζωής. Στη Νάξο έφτανε σε 6 ώρες έχοντας προσεγγίσει την Σύρο και την Πάρο ήδη. Η διαφορά του με το Γεώργιος ήτανε 2/3 του μιλίου. Σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα το Δήλος ήτανε βαπόρι (ξενοδοχείο, ελιγμοί, μηχανές, γκαράζ, χωρητικότητες) ενώ ο Γεώργιος σκυλί μεν, γαλέρα δέ. Έλα όμως που το Δήλος δεν το στηρίξανε οι πρακτόροι στη Ναξά. Έλα που η Ραφήνα ξενέρωνε κόσμο. Μας άφησε νωρίς, αλλά εκεί που πήγε έγινε μύθος, οπότε χαλάλιν του.

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Ωστόσο, δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση το πλοίο να χτυπήσει τα δύο βελγικά της RMT στις κόντρες των 8. Μπορεί το βαποράκι του Στρίντζη να είχε καλό ξενοδοχείο και καλές γραμμές φόρτωσης, όμως κακά τα ψέματα υστερούσε σε ταχύτητα. Δεκα εννιά μίλια έγραφε το δρομόμετρο στην αυγή της καριέρας της. Με τα 19 οριακά το πολύ να έκλεβε τη θέση του ΕΛΛΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ, άντε και του ΝΑΞΟΣ, αν το προωθούσαν οι πράκτορες.
> 
> Συγγνώμη προκαταβολικά για τους aficionado των μπλε, αλλά η Γαλλίδα από Πειραιά για Παροναξία θα έπιανε πάτο. Θα έφευγε νύχτα όπως και οι υπόλοιποι σαλίγκαροι.


 
Συμφωνώ με το Νίκο, και επαυξάνω. 
Φίλοι, το "Δήλος" ήταν σίγουρα η πρώτη επιλογή για τους Αμοργιανούς κατά τις χρονιές 1986, 1987 και 1988, αφού τα άλλα βαπόρια που προσέγγιζαν στο νησί δεν μπορούσαν να θεωρηθούν ανταγωνιστικά ("Νηρέας", λόγω μεγέθους, "Σχοινούσα" λόγω μεγέθους και ταχύτητας, "Νάξος" λόγω ταχύτητας, "Κυκλάδες" λόγω παλαιότητας). Έτσι, οι Αμοργιανοί το τιμούσαν δεόντως  (παρόλο που ξεκινούσε από ¶μοργο στις 04.00 το πρωί!!), και τα εισιτήρια, ειδικά της επιστροφής κατά το τελευταίο δεκαήμερο του Αυγούστου, γίνονταν πιο ανάρπαστα και από την συναυλία της Madonna στο ΟΑΚΑ! Και αυτό παρόλο που το καράβι πήγαινε Ραφήνα! Την ίδια προτίμηση είχαν δείξει οι Αμοργιανοί και στον προηγούμενο κάτοχο της σκυτάλης για Ραφήνα, δηλ. το αξέχαστο "Χρυσή ¶μμος ΙΙΙ", που έκανε το ίδιο δρομολόγιο με το "Δήλος", κατά τις χρονιές 1981-1985. Παρόλο που πήγαινε Ραφήνα, το έπαιρναν ακόμα και κάτοικοι του Πειραιά, αφού δεν ήθελαν να κάνουν "κρουαζιέρα" με τον "Μιαούλη" ή να "χορέψουν" με το Νηρέα!
*Όμως, για τους τουρίστες και κατοίκους της Πάρου και της Νάξου τα πράγματα ήταν εντελώς διαφορετικά*, αφού υπήρχαν εναλλακτικές επιλογές για τον Πειραιά, με πιο καλή ταχύτητα και πιο σύντομο δρομολόγιο (Πάρο, Πειραιά, δηλ. χωρίς την "ενοχλητική" Σύρο που νοιώθεις ότι σε καθυστερεί αφου σε βγάζει λίγο εκτός πορείας-no offence οι Συριανοί, please). Έτσι, προτιμούσαν το καράβι που ερχόταν από Σαντορίνη ή Σάμο, προκειμένου να πάνε πιο γρήγορα, ακόμα κι'αν το Γεώργιος Εξπρές ή το Αιγαίον "έχαναν" στο accomodation.
Κακά τα ψέμματα. Το πιο γρήγορο βαπόρι θα προτιμήσεις, πολύ δε περισσότερο εαν πηγαίνει Πειραιά.... Υπό τις συνθήκες αυτές, η Ραφήνα δεν κτυπά καλά στο αυτί, εκτός, φυσικά, αν μένεις στην βορειοανατολική Αττική...  :Cool:

----------


## karystos

Υπάρχουνε κάποια θέσφατα στην Ακτοπλοία. Ενα θέσφατο που δεν πέφτει με τίποτα είναι π.χ. το νυχτερινό της Κρήτης. Το Blue Star 1 ήταν θηρίο απέναντι στα ΛΗΤΩΛΙΣΣΟΣ, αντί να τα λιώσει όμως έφυγε νύχτα. Στην Παροναξία του 80 ένα θέσφατο ήταν το βαπόρι των οχτώ τις καθημερινές και των πέντε την Παρασκευή. Αυτό ήτανε ο βασιλιάς κι ύστερα όλα τα άλλα. Αυτό το οχτώ είναι για την Ακτοπλοία μαγικός αριθμός. Στη Σύρο Τήνο Μύκονο μάλιστα ήτανε τόσο θέσφατο που φεύγανε και οι δύο στις οχτώ και για να μην ξεπατώνονται τελείως είχαν καθιερώσει αυτός που δεν έπιανε Σύρο να βγαίνει πρώτος από το λιμάνι. Τις Κυριακές που πιάνανε Σύρο και οι δύο γινότανε το έλα να δεις. 

¶Λλο θέσφατο στην Παροναξία ήτανε το "φανάρι με φανάρι (Πειραιάς - Φωκάς) πέντε ώρες". Αυτή ήτανε η προδιαγραφή και άμα το έκανες στις πέντε ώρες κανείς δεν παραπονιότανε. Μπορεί σε καμιά κόντρα ή άλλη έκτακτη περίπτωση κάποιος να το έκανε λιγότερο αλλά μόνο κατ’ εξαίρεση. Διότι το «λιγότερο» σήμαινε και «περισσότερο» (πετρέλαιο) και ο Πρώτος δεν έδινε λογαριασμό σε κάποιο στελεχάκι αλλά στον κυρ Γιάννη, τον κύριο Μηνά κλπ που το πληρώνανε από την τσέπη τους, η οποία κατά κανόνα είχε μέσα καβούρια, αχινούς και άλλα δηλητηριώδη ερπετά ώστε τα χέρι να μην μπαίνει εύκολα μέσα. 

¶λλο ακατάριπτο θέσφατο μέχρι σήμερα είναι το σταθερό βαπόρι στη γραμμή. Αυτό που κάθεται χρόνια κα μάλιστα στα ίδια δρομολόγια. Κανένας γυρολόγος δεν έκανε καριέρα. Το QUEEN MARY να βάλεις, άμα τη μία πάει στην Πάρο, την άλλη στη Μυτιλήνη, την άλλη στο Μαρμάρι κι ύστερα χαθεί κανένα μήνα για τις εκδρομές με τα ΚΑΠΗ, όταν θα το ξαναβάλεις στην Πάρο θα πάει άδειο. Ο άλλος θα πάει με το BLUE STAR PAROS, κάθε μέρα εφτά και εικοσιπέντε, 365 μέρες το χρόνο. Το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ήρθε το 1983 και ως το 1992 δεν έφυγε από την Παροναξία ούτε για μια μέρα. Κι ως το 1988 στο ίδιο δρομολόγιο. Που να το κουνήσεις. 

¶λλο θέσφατο του 80 ήτανε οι άδειες σκοπιμότητας. Πολλές φορές ήταν πιο πολύτιμες και από το ίδιο το βαπόρι. Οι Αγαπητοί φέρανε το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ, που ήταν ίδιο με το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ και μάλιστα πιο γρήγορο, το 1977. Παρ’ όλο που ήτανε δύναμη μέσα στο λιμάνι καθαρή Παροναξία δεν πήρανε ποτέ όσο κι αν χτυπήθηκαν χάμω. Το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ την πήρε με τη μία. Αν είχε βρει μπροστά του το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ στις οχτώ το πρωί με πέντε χρόνια προϋπηρεσία στη γραμμή θα γινότανε ποτέ ό,τι έγινε; Με τίποτα.

Το ΔΗΛΟΣ ήτανε εξαιρετικό βαπόρι, με μια μικρή διαφωνία μόνο, ότι στον καιρό δεν ήτανε, όπως και το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ, και τόσο βράχοι αλλά ψιλοκουνήστρες. Είχαν όμως βαπορίσια γραμμή, δεν είχανε μάγουλα και χαζομάρες κι έτσι το κούνημα δεν ήταν ατσούμπαλο με βροντοχτυπήματα αλλά βαπορίσιο και δεν ενοχλούσε. Η σειρά ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ – ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ – ΜΠΑΡΙ ήτανε στο πέλαγος άπαιχτα, τα πιο καλοτάξιδα. Μέσα στο λιμάνι δυστυχία. Όσο καλό κι αν ήταν όμως το ΔΗΛΟΣ από τα θέσφατα μόνο το πεντάωρο πληρούσε. Ούτε καλό δρομολόγιο πήρε ποτέ, ούτε μια σταθερή γραμμή βρήκε, ούτε καμιά άδεια φιλέτο μπορούσε να ξεκολλήσει ο Στρίντζης με τα κονε που είχε τότε. Πώς να σταθεί το βαπόρι; Και σα να μην έφταναν όλα αυτά ήρθε και το μπαμ του ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ που το καταδίκασε τελείως. Διότι οι Πειραιώτες μπορεί να τρωγόντουσαν μεταξύ τους σαν τα κακά σκυλιά, όταν όμως εμφανίστηκε ο κίνδυνος να τους ξεφυτρώσει ένας ξενομπάτης με το «Σ» και να τους σκάσει καμιά κασκαρίκα τύπου δεύτερο ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ μέσα στο γήπεδό τους, ενωθήκανε για να τον καταπιούνε. Διότι το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ τους είχε γίνει εφιάλτης. Το φυσάγανε και δεν κρύωνε. Από τη μία ήρθε ο τύπος από το Ιόνιο και τους ρούμπωσε, διότι οι ίδιοι δεν είχαν πάρει τίποτα είδηση από το φονικό, τη Ραφήνα τη φτύνανε κι ο άλλος έβγαλε χρυσάφι. Από την άλλη φοβόντουσαν ότι μπορεί και να το έφερνε στον Πειραιά μιας και η δρομολόγηση στη Ραφήνα ήταν προσωρινή, οπότε άστα βράστα. Θα αφήνανε λοιπόν ποτέ το αδελφό του να δει άσπρη μέρα; Εδώ και στη Ραφήνα που πήγε το κυνηγούσανε, μην τύχει και διπλώσει το αδελφό του στην Ανδροτηνομυκονία. Και το δρομολόγιο για Παροναξία που πήρε κι αυτό στις εννιά του το βάλανε. ¶μα μπορούσανε να του το βάλουνε στις τρεις τη νύχτα, θα το βάζανε. Μονάχα να μη δυναμώσει κι άλλο ο Στρίντζης. Γι αυτό δεν ησυχάσανε παρά μόνο όταν το βαπόρι πήγε στην Κεφαλονιά. Το πικρό ποτήρι της Ραφήνας το ήπιανε θέλανε δε θέλανε. Γλιτώσανε τουλάχιστον τον Πειραιά. Το μάρμαρο το πλήρωσε το ΔΗΛΟΣ που έχω τη γνώμη ότι είναι το πιο κυνηγημένο βαπόρι που πέρασε από την Ακτοπλοία του Αιγαίου. Αυτό δείχνει βέβαια και το πόσο καλό ήταν.

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε karystos, μας μετέφερες νοερά πολλά χρόνια πίσω, σε μια ανταγωνιστική και "πολύχρωμη" εποχή της ακτοπλοϊας. Θα συμφωνήσω και εγώ οτι το ΔΗΛΟΣ αποτέλεσε ένα "κόκκινο πανί" για το κατεστημένο του Πειραιά και για αυτό σίγουρα δεν το βοήθησε να στεριώσει. 
Και μόνο η παρουσία του στη γραμμή της Παροναξίας το 1987 ίσως να αποτέλεσε αφορμή για να αναβαθμιστεί και άλλο η γραμμή. Μιας και στο τέλος του '87, ο Βεντούρης αγόρασε το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ, για να προστατέψει τα κεκτημένα του αλλά πιθανότατα και χωρίς να γνωρίζει τότε οτι δεν θα βρει μπροστά του ξανά το ΔΗΛΟΣ. Και η έλευση του Απόλλωνα ανέβασε και άλλο τον πήχη με αποτέλεσμα να έρθει τελικά και ο Ποσειδώνας.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Ο Βεντούρης καλώς η κακώς έπαιζε μόνος του στην Παροναξία......Η ΑΝΕΝ όσο και να ήθελε δεν μπορούσε πλέον....ο κόσμοσ έπαιρνε τα βαπόρια της καθαρά και μόνο για συναισθηματικούς λόγους και άρχιζε να τα απαξιώνει......ο Στρίντζης όπως πολύ σωστά είπαν και τα παιδιά δεν είχε τα κονέ οπότε κατ'εμέ και το Επτάνησος να έβαζε για να διπλώσει την γραμμή μαζί με το Δήλος μια από τα ίδια θα είχε.......όταν ενυσχυθηκε δε στην γραμμή ο Βεντούρης με τον Απόλλωνα τα πράγματα ήταν τελειωμένα μιάς και και όπως είπα η Ε.Α. πλέον και όχι η Ναξιακή δεν είχε δύναμη. Μετά την έλευση δε του Ποσειδώνα το 89 τα πράγματα ήταν τελειωμένα για άλλους παίχτες στην γραμμή.
Πάντως εγώ το Δήλος το θυμάμαι πολύ αμυδρά στα πολύ νιάτα μου αλλά για την εποχή του ήταν ένα πολύ όμορφο σκαρί που κατ'εμέ αν είχε άλλα συνιάλα θα είχε στεριώσει σίγουρα στην Παροναξία!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Οι ταχυτητες που δηλωνει το fakta ειναι 19 και 21 αντιστοιχα για Δηλος-Μπαρι και Επτανησος-Γεωργιος. Οποτε απο εκει σαφεστατα και δεν μποσουμε να βγαλουμε συμπερασμα.Ομως η διαφορα των 2100 KW ,δηλαδη 2800+ ιππων, υπερ των γαλλιδων ειναι σιγουρα αληθινη.Σιγουρα για την ταχυτητα μετραει παρα πολυ η γαστρα οπως επισης και η κατασταση των μηχανων.Απλα γνωριζοντας οτι το Επτανησος μια φορα λογω βιασυνης ειχε καλυψει το Κυλληνη-Πορο σε 1:05 απο φαναρι σε φαναρι μπορω να συμπερανω οτι ακομα και στα γεραματα, αν το ζοριζαν μπορουσε να πιασει ακομα και 20 κομβους.Θα δεχθω ομως την εκδοχη του Νικου αν και θα με συνεφερε αυτη του Ντινου.Το κατα 2800+ ιππους πιο αδυναμο Γεωργιος λοιπον ας δεχτουμε πως ηταν ταχυτερο και μπορουσε να προσεγγισει τους 20 κομβους.Πιστευω ομως ακραδαντα οτι το αν Δηλος δρομολογουνταν σε μια τοσο ανταγωνιστιη γραμμη (Πειραιας-Παροναξια) θα πηγαινε σταθερα 19+.Εστω λοιπον οτι το Γεωργιος πηγαινε σε μερικα δρομολογια με 20, η διαφορα ταχυτητας δεν ειναι τετοια ωστε να δικαιολογει τα περι πατου για το Δηλος.Με 20 το Γεωργιος θα καλυπτε την καθαρη αποσταση σε 4:42 ενω το Δηλος με 19 σε 4:57. Βεβαια εδω μενει να επιβεβαιωσει ο Νικος οτι το Γεωργιος εκανε οντως 4:42 καθαρο χρονο, διοτι εγω πιστευω πως το 4:50 πρεπει να ηταν πιο κοντα στην πραγματικοτητα κατι που αυτοματα μεταφραζεται σε 19,45 κομβους. Αν βαλουμε λοιπον αισιοδοξα 10 λεπτα διαφορας στον χρονο απο φαναρι σε φαναρι (4:47 δηλαδη 19,7 κομβοι) για το Γεωργιος και ενα απολυτως εφικτο (4:57 δηλαδη 19 κομβοι) για το Δηλος, τα 10 λεπτα θα γινονταν 7 λογω της εξαιρετικα γρηγορης μανουβρας του Δηλος και αυτο ειναι κατι που κανενας δεν μπορει να αρνηθει.Τοσος ντορος για την ταχυτητα και η διαφορα μεταφραζεται μεχρι την Παρο σε 7 λεπτα με τους καταπελτες κατω.*Αυτο που αρνηθηκα δεν ειναι οτι θα πατωνε το Δηλος, αυτο που αρνηθηκα και μαλιστα ΚΑΘΕΤΑ ειναι οτι θα πατωνε λογω χειροτερης συνολικα ικανοτητας του απεναντι στο Γεωργιος.*Μπορει να πατωνε λογω πρακτορων, λογω προκαταληψης, λογω κακης προωθησης, ολα αυτα τα δεχομαι.Δεν θα πατωνε ομως σε καμια περιπτωση επειδη υστερουσε ως βαπορι σε σχεση με τον Βελγο. *Μια διαφορα 7 λεπτων ειναι πολυ μικρη, οποτε η ταχυτητα δεν δινει τη νικη στο Γεωργιος. Απο εκει και περα το ξενοδοχειακο του Δηλος ηταν υπεροχο, το ταξιδεμα του εξισου και απ' οτι ειπε ο karystos ειχε πιο ευκολο γκαραζ. Αυτο που βλεπω λοιπον ειναι οτι αν τα δυο βαπορια μαχονταν απο Πειραια για Παροναξια και ειχαν ακριβως την ιδια προωθηση και χωρις προκαταληψεις σινιαλων απο το επιβατικο κοινο τοτε θα μιλουσαμε για μια τιτανομαχια χωρις σαφη νικητη.*Ακριβως λοιπον για ολα τα παραπανω δεν προκειται *ΠΟΤΕ* να δεχτω οτι το Δηλος θα επιανε πατο απεναντι στο Γεωργιο. *Τρομερη μαχη ΝΑΙ, ανετη νικη του Γεωργιος ΟΧΙ.* Δε νομιζω οτι λεω κατι παραλογο, ουτε απολυτο, ουτε λεω πως το Δηλος με ιδια προωθηση θα πατουσε το Γεωργιος, σε καμια περιπτωση, αλλα δεν μπορω να δεχτω και το αντιστροφο.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Όχι όχι καμία σχέση....δεν νομίζω κανένας ότι συμφωνεί ότι το Δήλος πάτωσε λόγο ταχύτητας έναντι του Γεώργιος. Πιστέυω ότι όλοι συμφωνούμε ότι πάτωσε καθώς ό Στρίντζης δεν είχε καλά κονέ και εκεί ο Βεντούρης ήταν παντοδύναμος τότε.......

----------


## roussosf

> Tο Δήλος έκανε το Ραφήνα-Σύρα σε 3 ώρες και 15 λεπτά, μια απόσταση 59 νμ. Μια ταχύτητα γύρω στα 18,2ΚΝ απόλυτα αναμενόμενη ύστερα από 20 χρόνια ζωής. Στη Νάξο έφτανε σε 6 ώρες έχοντας προσεγγίσει την Σύρο και την Πάρο ήδη. Η διαφορά του με το Γεώργιος ήτανε 2/3 του μιλίου. Σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα το Δήλος ήτανε βαπόρι (ξενοδοχείο, ελιγμοί, μηχανές, γκαράζ, χωρητικότητες) ενώ ο Γεώργιος σκυλί μεν, γαλέρα δέ. Έλα όμως που το Δήλος δεν το στηρίξανε οι πρακτόροι στη Ναξά. Έλα που η Ραφήνα ξενέρωνε κόσμο. Μας άφησε νωρίς, αλλά εκεί που πήγε έγινε μύθος, οπότε χαλάλιν του.


οπως τα λες ειναι με μια διαφορα
δεν νομιζω οτι το προβλημα ηταν οι πρακτορες αλλα οι επιβατες και τι ενοω..
ειμαι απο την Συρο και εκει το ιδιο προβλημα υπηρχε με το Δηλος
οι καλοπερασακηδες επιβατες τις Συρου δεν τους απασχολουσε η μια ωρα ταξιδι παραπανω και οι συνθηκες NAIAS II αλλα τους ενοχλουσε που δεν ειχε ηλεκτρικο τραινο η Ραφηνα
κατι αναλογο πιστευω οτι θα ηταν και στη Ναξο
Χωρια οτι του διναν και κατι περιεργες αναχωρησεις αν θυμαμε καλα ειχε 8 30 απο Ραφηνα οποτε στη Συρο η στη Ναξο ηταν την ωρα που εφταναν και τα πειραιωτικα

----------


## Leo

Με πολύ απλά λόγια, ενώ η ΑνδροΤηνοΜυκονιάτες λατρεύουν την Ραφήνα και δεν θέλουν να ξέρουν που είναι ο Πειραιάς, το ακριβώς αντίθετο συμβαίνει με την ΣυροΠαροΝαξία. Εξάλλου το ίδιο ισχύει μέχρι και σήμερα..... Η Ραφήνα ούτε με ταχύπλοο δεν στέκει στην Σύρο (το είδαμε φέτος με το flyingcat 3). Οι Συριανοί είναι δύσκολοι επιβάτες γενικά. Θέλουνε ένα βαπόρι που να τους πηγαίνει στον προορισμό τους γρήγορα, κατευθείαν κλπ. δηλαδή στον Πειραιά. Ραφήνα, λεοφορεία κλπ δεν τα προτίμησαν ποτέ. Να θυμηθούμε ότι και τα Χρυσή ¶μμος δεν έμειναν από Ραφήνα. 

Αυτά για την Σύρο και τους επιβάτες της. Το ΒΣ Ιθάκη από Ραφήνα έμεινε ένα καλοκαίρι με τουρισμό κυρίως.  Από τον Πειραιά οι Συριανοί το έχουνε κορώνα στο κεφάλι τους. Δεν θα ήθελα να θεωρηθεί off-topic το παρόν σχόλιο, απλά είναι μια αναφορά προτιμήσεων πλοίων και γραμμών από τους επιβάτες, που σαν Συριανός ξέρω καλά και αυτό μοιράζομαι μαζί σας. Γιατί έχουν αναφερθεί όλα τα σενάρια περι πλοίων, ταχυτήτων κλπ ενώ δεν έχουν αναφερθεί οι λόγοι που οι επιβάτες δεν προτίμησαν το Δήλος (εκτός του καπετάν Ανδρέα και την Αμοργό).

----------


## zozef

> Με πολύ απλά λόγια, ενώ η ΑνδροΤηνοΜυκονιάτες λατρεύουν την Ραφήνα και δεν θέλουν να ξέρουν που είναι ο Πειραιάς, το ακριβώς αντίθετο συμβαίνει με την ΣυροΠαροΝαξία. Εξάλλου το ίδιο ισχύει μέχρι και σήμερα..... Η Ραφήνα ούτε με ταχύπλοο δεν στέκει στην Σύρο (το είδαμε φέτος με το flyingcat 3). Οι Συριανοί είναι δύσκολοι επιβάτες γενικά. Θέλουνε ένα βαπόρι που να τους πηγαίνει στον προορισμό τους γρήγορα, κατευθείαν κλπ. δηλαδή στον Πειραιά. Ραφήνα, λεοφορεία κλπ δεν τα προτίμησαν ποτέ. Να θυμηθούμε ότι και τα Χρυσή ¶μμος δεν έμειναν από Ραφήνα. 
> 
> Αυτά για την Σύρο και τους επιβάτες της. Το ΒΣ Ιθάκη από Ραφήνα έμεινε ένα καλοκαίρι με τουρισμό κυρίως. Από τον Πειραιά οι Συριανοί το έχουνε κορώνα στο κεφάλι τους. Δεν θα ήθελα να θεωρηθεί off-topic το παρόν σχόλιο, απλά είναι μια αναφορά προτιμήσεων πλοίων και γραμμών από τους επιβάτες, που σαν Συριανός ξέρω καλά και αυτό μοιράζομαι μαζί σας. Γιατί έχουν αναφερθεί όλα τα σενάρια περι πλοίων, ταχυτήτων κλπ ενώ δεν έχουν αναφερθεί οι λόγοι που οι επιβάτες δεν προτίμησαν το Δήλος (εκτός του καπετάν Ανδρέα και την Αμοργό).


Και εγω σαν Συριανος πιστευω οτι το παραπανω σχολιο τα ειπε *ολα*

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Το ΔΗΛΟΣ ήτανε εξαιρετικό βαπόρι, με μια μικρή διαφωνία μόνο, ότι στον καιρό δεν ήτανε, όπως και το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ, και τόσο βράχοι αλλά ψιλοκουνήστρες. Είχαν όμως βαπορίσια γραμμή, δεν είχανε μάγουλα και χαζομάρες κι έτσι το κούνημα δεν ήταν ατσούμπαλο με βροντοχτυπήματα αλλά βαπορίσιο και δεν ενοχλούσε.


Δεν ξέρω για το "Επτάνησος", το "Δήλος", όμως, είχε σταθεροποιητικά πτερύγια, τα οποία ενεργοποιούσαν στα δύσκολα.  Μπορώ να πω ότι έκαναν καλή δουλειά, παρόλο που, βέβαια, το πλοίο έτσι πήγαινε πιο αργά.  Σε ένα ταξίδι επιστροφής τον Αύγουστο του '87,  έδινε επτάρι - οκτάρι στο κάβο ντόρο, και αμέσως μετά την αναχώρηση από Σύρο βγήκε ανακοίνωση ότι θα ενεργοποιηθούν τα πτερύγια.  Πραγματικά, το κούνημα ήταν "φιλικό", και στεκόσουν άνετα έξω με 7 μπωφόρ καιρό κόντρα.  Βέβαια, το ταξίδι για Ραφήνα πρέπει να κράτησε καμιά ώρα παραπάνω...  :|

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε Κάρυστος μερικές ενστάσεις. Για το καλοτάξειδο του Δήλος σε παραπέμπω στις φωτογραφίες του Επτάνησος εδώ:

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...p?t=866&page=4

Κάποιες μικροενστάσεις επίσης για το Γεώργιος. Επειδή μελέτησα πρόσφατα εκατοντάδες αποκόμματα εφημερίδων με τα δρομολόγια της εποχής μπορώ να σου πώ ότι το Γεώργιος καθαρή Παροναξία έκανε από το 1985 και μετά. Το 1983 έκανε αίσθηση στις Κυκλάδες σε γραμμές που θα τις χαρακτήριζα «πιλοτικές», την επόμενη χρονιά κάνει ένα καλό μπάσιμο στην Παροναξία για να χτυπήσει το Νάξος και εν τέλει τα καταφέρνει. Ωστόσο εξακολουθεί να κάνει κάτι δρομολόγια «πιλοτικά» μέχρι την επόμενη χρονιά που εδραιώνεται περισσότερο στη γραμμή. Την ίδια εποχή η ΑΝΕ Νάξου χρεωκοπούσε και τα πλοία της υπολειτουργούσαν. Βούτυρο στο ψωμί του Βεντούρη και του Νομικού. Το ίδιο συνέβη και αργότερα όταν ανέλαβε τα πλοία η Ελληνική Ακτοπλοΐα. Το Δήλος στη Νάξο είχε χάσει τη μάχη των πρακτόρων κατά κράτος. Ο Νομικός με το Λήμνος και το Θήρα ΙΙ/Ελλάς Εξπρές είχε πολύ καλλίτερη δικτύωση να φανταστείς και τα πλοία του που δεν συγκρίνονται με το Δήλος τα πήγαν καλλίτερα.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον Ντίνο......κάπως έτσι όπως τα προείπα κι εγώ, απλά ξέχασα και τον Νομικό που όντως είχε το δικό του κομμάτι από την πίτα......

----------


## Νάξος

> Οι ταχυτητες που δηλωνει το fakta ειναι 19 και 21 αντιστοιχα για Δηλος-Μπαρι και Επτανησος-Γεωργιος. Οποτε απο εκει σαφεστατα και δεν μποσουμε να βγαλουμε συμπερασμα.Ομως η διαφορα των 2100 KW ,δηλαδη 2800+ ιππων, υπερ των γαλλιδων ειναι σιγουρα αληθινη.Σιγουρα για την ταχυτητα μετραει παρα πολυ η γαστρα οπως επισης και η κατασταση των μηχανων.Απλα γνωριζοντας οτι το Επτανησος μια φορα λογω βιασυνης ειχε καλυψει το Κυλληνη-Πορο σε 1:05 απο φαναρι σε φαναρι μπορω να συμπερανω οτι ακομα και στα γεραματα, αν το ζοριζαν μπορουσε να πιασει ακομα και 20 κομβους.Θα δεχθω ομως την εκδοχη του Νικου αν και θα με συνεφερε αυτη του Ντινου.Το κατα 2800+ ιππους πιο αδυναμο Γεωργιος λοιπον ας δεχτουμε πως ηταν ταχυτερο και μπορουσε να προσεγγισει τους 20 κομβους.Πιστευω ομως ακραδαντα οτι το αν Δηλος δρομολογουνταν σε μια τοσο ανταγωνιστιη γραμμη (Πειραιας-Παροναξια) θα πηγαινε σταθερα 19+.Εστω λοιπον οτι το Γεωργιος πηγαινε σε μερικα δρομολογια με 20, η διαφορα ταχυτητας δεν ειναι τετοια ωστε να δικαιολογει τα περι πατου για το Δηλος.Με 20 το Γεωργιος θα καλυπτε την καθαρη αποσταση σε 4:42 ενω το Δηλος με 19 σε 4:57. Βεβαια εδω μενει να επιβεβαιωσει ο Νικος οτι το Γεωργιος εκανε οντως 4:42 καθαρο χρονο, διοτι εγω πιστευω πως το 4:50 πρεπει να ηταν πιο κοντα στην πραγματικοτητα κατι που αυτοματα μεταφραζεται σε 19,45 κομβους. Αν βαλουμε λοιπον αισιοδοξα 10 λεπτα διαφορας στον χρονο απο φαναρι σε φαναρι (4:47 δηλαδη 19,7 κομβοι) για το Γεωργιος και ενα απολυτως εφικτο (4:57 δηλαδη 19 κομβοι) για το Δηλος, τα 10 λεπτα θα γινονταν 7 λογω της εξαιρετικα γρηγορης μανουβρας του Δηλος και αυτο ειναι κατι που κανενας δεν μπορει να αρνηθει.Τοσος ντορος για την ταχυτητα και η διαφορα μεταφραζεται μεχρι την Παρο σε 7 λεπτα με τους καταπελτες κατω.*Αυτο που αρνηθηκα δεν ειναι οτι θα πατωνε το Δηλος, αυτο που αρνηθηκα και μαλιστα ΚΑΘΕΤΑ ειναι οτι θα πατωνε λογω χειροτερης συνολικα ικανοτητας του απεναντι στο Γεωργιος.*Μπορει να πατωνε λογω πρακτορων, λογω προκαταληψης, λογω κακης προωθησης, ολα αυτα τα δεχομαι.Δεν θα πατωνε ομως σε καμια περιπτωση επειδη υστερουσε ως βαπορι σε σχεση με τον Βελγο. *Μια διαφορα 7 λεπτων ειναι πολυ μικρη, οποτε η ταχυτητα δεν δινει τη νικη στο Γεωργιος. Απο εκει και περα το ξενοδοχειακο του Δηλος ηταν υπεροχο, το ταξιδεμα του εξισου και απ' οτι ειπε ο karystos ειχε πιο ευκολο γκαραζ. Αυτο που βλεπω λοιπον ειναι οτι αν τα δυο βαπορια μαχονταν απο Πειραια για Παροναξια και ειχαν ακριβως την ιδια προωθηση και χωρις προκαταληψεις σινιαλων απο το επιβατικο κοινο τοτε θα μιλουσαμε για μια τιτανομαχια χωρις σαφη νικητη.*Ακριβως λοιπον για ολα τα παραπανω δεν προκειται *ΠΟΤΕ* να δεχτω οτι το Δηλος θα επιανε πατο απεναντι στο Γεωργιο. *Τρομερη μαχη ΝΑΙ, ανετη νικη του Γεωργιος ΟΧΙ.* Δε νομιζω οτι λεω κατι παραλογο, ουτε απολυτο, ουτε λεω πως το Δηλος με ιδια προωθηση θα πατουσε το Γεωργιος, σε καμια περιπτωση, αλλα δεν μπορω να δεχτω και το αντιστροφο.


Φίλε μου Νιόνιο, το σενάριο ότι η υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα του Γεώργιος ήταν 20 ΚΝ είναι σενάριο επιστημονικής φαντασίας. 19 ΚΝ, που μεταξύ μας για την εποχή εκείνη ήτανε τζετ. Το έχω ταξιδέψει τόσες φορές το πλοίο και έχω μετρήσει χρόνους και αποστάσεις σε χάρτες. Τον Ντίνο και τον κάθε Ντίνο μπορεί να τον διαψεύσει ο οποιοσδήποτε. Τα μαθηματικά όμως όχι. Το Δήλος έχασε στην Παροναξία γιατί το φάγανε οι πρακτόροι λάχανο. Θέλεις να σου πω παρόμοια σκηνικά; Το Νάξος με το Λήμνος. Το Νάξος έχανε από το Λήμνος για 1 μίλι ίσως και λιγότερο, αλλά σαν πλοία ήτανε η μέρα με τη νύχτα. Οι Ναξώτες βάλανε λεφτά στο καράβι, το στηρίξανε, αλλά συνάμα ξέρανε και αυτοί και όλος ο κόσμος ότι το Νάξος ήτανε πλοίο και το Λήμνος ήτανε φτερό στον άνεμο. Το Λημνάκι δεν πάτωσε, τουναντίον τα πήγε περίφημα για τα κιλά που μπορεί να σηκώσει. Παρά το ότι ήτανε πιο γρήγορο όμως δεν έγινε ποτέ το νο1, ακόμα και σε μία εποχή που η ΑΝΕΝ είχε βαρέσει διάλυση, οι πρακτόροι στο νησί θάβανε το Νάξος νυχθημερόν και οι μέτοχοι νιώθανε εξαπατημένοι και έτοιμοι να τα κάνουνε λίμπα.
Το Δήλος για 2/3 του μιλίου δεν θα πάτωνε αν οι υπόλοιπες παράμετροι της μάχης ήταν στα ίσα. Καταρχήν είχε ένα γκαράζ αλάνα. Γκαράζ άνετο με καλή διαρρύθμιση που στα λιμάνια δεν ταλαιπωρούσε τον κόσμο και δε δημιουργούσε τρελές καθυστέρες. Είχε όλα τα εχέγγυα να γράψει ιστορία σε μια εποχή που αυτοκίνητα και επιβάτες ταξίδευαν όλο και περισσότερο και να σκάει μύτη «κομπλέ» στα λιμάνι, ιδιαίτερα στις καυτές μέρες του Ιούλη και του Αυγούστου. Για το ξενοδοχειακό δεν το συζητάω, ούτε για μανούβρες και ελιγμούς, αν και το Γεώργιος δεν ήταν και τόσο κουϊμπέκα στα ρεμέτζα, και προπελάκι είχε και στενή σιλουέττα είχε και καλές μηχανές. Το ζουμί για μένα είναι αλλού: ακόμα κι αν το Δήλος γινόταν το νο2 στην Παροναξία θα μπορούσε «να κλείσει σπίτια» γιατί για 2 μήνες θα έβγαζε δουλειά που το Γεώργιος θα ήθελε 3. Το Δήλος χωρούσε περισσότερο λαό από το Γεώργιος, είχε άπλα και γκαράζ αισθητά μεγαλύτερο. Ήτανε πλοίο που έκανε μεγαλύτερο τζίρο, επομένως ακόμα και αν ο Γεώργιος έκοβε πρώτος το νήμα στη Σπίθα, ο Στρίντζης θα έβγαζε περισσότερο παραδάκι γιατί σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα το Δήλος ήτανε καλλίτερο παρασάγγας. Ήτανε πλοίο που έφερνε, πως να το πώ, περισσότερα φράγκα. Επειδή το Γέωργιος δε θα μπορούσε να μαζέψει όλη την πελατεία χώρος για δεύτερο και τρίτο πλοίο υπήρχε φουλ, ήτανε τέτοιο το κλίμα της εποχής. Αν το Δήλος μάζευε στην χειρότερη τα «απομεινάρια», μιλάμε για κομμάτια τεράστια και όχι ψίχουλα.
Μετά ήρθε ο Απόλλωνας που τα πρώτα του χρόνια δεν έπεισε ούτε για τα γκάζια του ούτε για τους ελιγμούς του. Κι όμως, για ένα καλοκαίρι (το 1988 ) ο κόσμος ταξείδευε με τον Απόλλωνα που δεν ήταν πιο γρήγορος από το Γεώργιος. Τα παραδείγματα που αναφέρω δείχνουν ότι η ταχύτητα είναι κάτι πολύ σημαντικό, όμως αν το καράβι  μείνει αβυσμάτωτο μπορεί να μην έχει την πρέπουσα επιτυχία. Εξάλλου στην Ελλάδα ζούμε. Στον Πειραιά κουμάντο έκαναν οι Βεντουραίοι και οι Αγαπητοί, τουλάχιστον στις γραμμές φιλέττα, Παροναξία και Συροτηνομυκονία.

Κλείνοντας, να πω ένα πράγμα. Ρε παιδιά το Δήλος δεν απέτυχε στην Παροναξία, να μην τρελαθούμε. Μπορεί να μην έγινε νο1 ή νο2, αλλά σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν απέτυχε! Αν είχε αποτύχει δεν θα έμενε 3 γεμάτες χρονιές εκεί. Απλά δεν έκανε επιτυχία ανάλογη του ονόματός του.

----------


## Νάξος

Νιόνιο βάζεις τις φωτιές και φεύγεις, ωραίος είσαι! Μία συμπλήρωση για ό,τι ανέφερες σχετικά με μηχανές. Η ιπποδύναμη και η ταχύτητα είναι μεταξύ τους μεγέθη μη γραμμικώς εξαρτώμενα. Το Λήμνος και το Ελλάς Εξπρές είχαν κινητήρα «παπιού» αλλά σε γκάζια ήταν ταχύτερα από το Νάξος. Φαντάσου ότι το Λήμνος και το Δήλος είχαν σχεδόν την ίδια ταχύτητα, αλλά το δεύτερο είχε καμιά 12αριά χιλιάδες αλόγατα ενώ το πρώτο λίγες χιλιάδες γαϊδούρια!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αντε για χαρη της εξαιρετικης κουβεντας και της ανθισης του θεματος του Δηλος, μπηκα απο το Λατω στο internet. Ντινο οταν εγραφα παραπανω ας θεωρησουμε οτι επιανε 20 με πιο λογικο χρονικα το 19.5-19.7 το εκανα ακριβως επειδη ηθελα να παρω την περιπτωση του Νικου. Αλλωστε το εγραψα, εμενα θα με συνεφερε να ακουσω εσενα, αλλα ηθελα να δειξω οτι οι διαφορες ηταν μικρες ακομα και με το Γεωργιος να προσεγγιζει τους 20 κομβους. Δεν εχω λογο να μην σε πιστεψω απλα εβαλα και αυτη την περιπτωση. Οσα ειπωθηκαν πριν απο ολους τους φιλους εχουν μεγαλες αληθειες, οσον αφορα τους πρακτορες, την ανεση που απαιτουν οι επιβατες της Συροπαροναξιας, την προκαταληψη των σινιαλων. Τα δεχομαι ΟΛΑ, απλα εγω εστιασα συγκεκριμενα στον αν το Δηλος ως βαπορι μπορουσε να ανταγωνιστει στα ισια το Γεωργιος, προσωπικα αυτο ειναι που με ενδιαφερει. Το αν δεν πετυχε λογω πρακτορων, κακομαθημενων επιβατων και προκαταληψεων ειναι κατι που ακουω ευχαριστα γιατι ειναι ακριβως ο ΜΟΝΟΣ λογος που αν το Δηλος δρομολογουταν απο Πειραια για Παροναξια δεν θα πετυχαινε. Απλα αν και ο Νικος στα πρωτα του ποστ μιλουσε για τους παραπανω περιφερειακους παραγοντες, εκανε την προσωπικη εκτιμηση οτι το Δηλος θα επιανε πατο ως βαπορι σε σχεση με το Γεωργιος, ανεξαρτητως πρακτορων, επιβατων κτλ... Σε αυτο διαφωνησα με το Νικο και εκανε σαφες το γιατι πιστευω πως τα βαπορια αυτα θα μας χαριζαν μια υπεροχη μαχη. Τωρα οσον αφορα το ταξιδεμα του Επτανησος και του Δηλος; Εγω το μονο που εχω ακουσει απο τα πληρωματα που τα ταξιδεψαν στην Κεφαλλονια ειναι τα καλυτερα. Ενα βαπορι αυτου του μεγεθους δεν μπορει να ειναι βραχος, αλλα μπορει να κουναει με ασφαλεια. Δηλαδη να σου λεει "μαγκα εδω ειμαι μην ανησυχεις" και κατι τετοιο αποκομισα και εγω σε μια επιστροφη μου απο Πορο για Κυλληνη καποια Χριστογεννα η Πασχα του 1998 μαλλον. Ειχε 8αρι γαρμπη και οποιος ξερειαπο Ιονιο θα καταλαβαινει τι σημαινει 8αρι γαρμπης στο Πορος-Κυλληνη. Ο καιρος ειναι στη δεξια μασκα σχεδον στο πλευρο και το βαπορι επαιζε με τη θαλασσα, επαιζε οπως αρμοζει στο μεγεθος του. Δεν εχω εμπειρια απο το ταξιδεμα του Γεωργιος το μονο που εχω δει ειναι φωτογραφιες του εσωτερικου του και οπως επισης εχω ακουσει πολλες διηγησεις. Ειναι βεβαιο πως θα ηταν και αυτο πολυ καλο στη θαλασσα. Αλλωστε οταν μιλας για δυο καθαροαιμα βαπορια χωρις εξαλα δεν μπορεις παρα να περιμενεις οτι τη δουλευουν τη θαλασσα. *Οποτε στα ματια μου μια μαχη των δυο στην Παροναξια να ηταν μεσα στην πενταδα των καλυτερων ακτοπλοικων μαχων.* Μια μαχη στηθος με στηθος και ολα αυτα σε περιπτωση αντιστοιχης αντιμετωπισης των βαποριων στα περιφερειακα (πρακτορες, επιβατες κτλ). Νομιζω οτι ο Νικος εχει καταλαβει πολυ καλα τι λεω και δε νομιζω να διαφωνει κατα βαση. Τωρα οσον αφορα την ιπποδυναμη την αναφερα ενδεικτικα, αλλωστε το εγραψα οτι η ιπποδυναμη δεν εξασφαλιζει την ταχυτητα απλα ειναι μια πληροφορια. Τελος Ντινο εγω θα μπορουσα να συμφωνω μαζι σου 100% μιας που υποστηριζεις το Δηλος με τα μπουνια, απλα μου φαινεται οτι πανω στο παθος καπου ισως να κατηγορεις το Γεωργιος λιγο παραπανω απ οσο θα ηθελες. Μπορει να κανω και λαθος. 

ΥΓ1:Εχω ελαχιστο χρονο ακομα, τελειωνει η 45λεπτη καρτα!!!
ΥΓ2: Σας ευχαριστω ολους για την πολυ εντονη συμμετοχη και την συζητηση!

----------


## Rocinante

> ΥΓ1:Εχω ελαχιστο χρονο ακομα, τελειωνει η 45λεπτη καρτα!!!


Ας προσεχες  :Very Happy: 
Φταιω εγω τωρα να σε κανω να αγορασεις και δευτερη καρτα ?
Ας ειναι... Οταν γυρισεις και ηρεμησεις περιμενω απο σενα να κανεις κατι στο αλλο θεμα...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Νάξος

Νιόνιο σου έδωσα προσωπικά τη δική μου οπτική στο θέμα, αυτή του τζίρου. Για το αν είναι ασφαλές ένα βαπόρι ή όχι αυτό που μπορώ να σου πώ είναι ότι ασφαλές πλοίο είναι αυτό που δε βουλιάζει και αυτό που αν πάθει κάτι μπορεί να σώσει τους επιβάτες του. Τα πολεμικά πλοία δε βουλιάζουνε αλλά στα 6 μποφώρ κάποιος που δεν την κατέχει τη θάλασσα τα βλέπει κωλυόμενα. Το Δήλος προφανώς ανήκει στα ασφαλή πλοία, το απέδειξε πολλές φορές και στη Βόρεια Θάλασσα και στο Αιγαίο. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι και τα πτερύγια όσο και να κόβουν από ταχύτητα, είναι μεγάλη υπόθεση για να στέκει το βαπόρι καλλίτερα στο νερό.
Χωρίς αμφιβολία ο Γιώργης τηνε δούλευγε καλά τη θάλασσα, ήτανε ζόρικο βαπόρι, χαμηλοκάπουλο και καλοζυγισμένο. Και τα γκάζια του τα είχε. Το Δήλος όμως ήταν για μένα μακράν πιο ολοκληρωμένο βαπόρι και από απόψεως διαχείρισης και οικονομίας πιο αποδοτικό. Αυτό και το Εξπρές Ολύμπια ήτανε (και θα ήτανε και σήμερα) τα πιο ταιριαστά βαπόρια στη γραμμή. Και εξηγούμαι: όχι το Δήλος αν ήτανε 40 ετών, αλλά το ίδιο πλοίο νεότευκτο με καινούριες μηχανές.

----------


## Νάξος

Νιόνιο νιώθω τύψεις. Λεφτά για πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο εν πλω τα θεωρώ κερατιάτικα. Όταν ανέβεις Αθήνα να ρεφάρω με έναν καφεδίγκο;

----------


## Rocinante

> Αυτό και το Εξπρές Ολύμπια ήτανε (και θα ήτανε και σήμερα) τα πιο ταιριαστά βαπόρια στη γραμμή. Και εξηγούμαι: όχι το Δήλος αν ήτανε 40 ετών, αλλά το ίδιο πλοίο νεότευκτο με καινούριες μηχανές.


Βρε Ντινο ας υποθεσουμε οτι ενας τρελος βρισκει τα σχεδια του Villandry και φτιαχνει το Villandry II ακριβως σαν το παλιο.
Τι τυχη πιστευεις οτι θα ειχε μπροστα στα Nisso-bluestar something και τα ταχυπλοα "πλωτα ΚΤΕΛ" ;

----------


## Νάξος

Απαντώντας σου σαν συγκοινωνιολόγος μηχανικός  και όχι σαν καραβολάτρης θα σου έλεγα απύθμενη τύχη σε ό,τι αφορά το τεχνικό κομμάτι. Βέβαια το Δήλος του 1965 πρέπει να τηρεί κάποιες προϋποθέσεις τού σήμερα, επομένως δεν θα το περιμέναμε και 100% το ίδιο. Αλλά, το Δήλος που λες, σε μία ευνομούμενη κοινωνία, χωρίς μονοπώλια και άλλες τακτικές θα ήταν βασιλιάς χειμώνα καλοκαίρι και επιχειρηματικά «αναμάρτητο». Επίσης, ένα Villandry II, όπως ωραία το θέτεις, δεν θα είχε ούτε τον ξενοδοχειακό εξοπλισμό του 1965, ούτε και τις μηχανές της εποχής της γιαγιάς μου. Θα είχε ταπετσαρίες και επιπλάκια του 2010 και το πιο σημαντικό μηχανές του 2010. Απο ναυπηγική άποψη τα μπαούλα μας έχουν ενδιαφέρον μόνο στα βρεχάμενα. Από την ίσαλο και πάνω έχουνε πρόβλημα. Είναι απορίας άξιον πως κάτι Bs και κάτι Νήσος Μύκονος έχουνε πρωτόκολλα για 1500 άτομα... 
¶λλο να σε κάνει μάγκα το DNA σου και άλλο οι πράκτορες, οι υπουργοί, τα τραστ και οι συγκυρίες.

----------


## Νάξος

Διόρθωση, το νήσος Μύκονος έχει πρωτόκολλο για 1915 άτομα. Τώρα το πως και το γιατί μόνο από τα ναυπηγικά του σχέδια δεν δικαιολογείται…

----------


## Rocinante

Μου θυμιζεις τη συγκριση Blue star Ithaki - Superferry II.
Οπου το πρωτο υπερισχυει στην ταχυτητα.
Γιατι σε ολα τα αλλα απ οτι μου εχουν πει τουλαχιστον... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Νάξος

Αν κρίνω από το αδελφάκι του Σούπερ φέρρυ 2 που το έχω ταξιδέψει θα συμφωνούσα μαζύ σου φίλε μου Ρόση. Δεν ξέρω όμως πόσο διαφορετικό μέσα είναι το Σούπερ φέρρυ από το Παναγία Τήνου 2.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πηρα και δευτερη καρτα για να μπω, δευτερος καφες; :Wink:

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Όλα τα καινουρια "μπαούλα" έχουν μόνο αεροπορικού τύπου θέσεις....δεν νομίζεται ότι είναι λογικο?

----------


## Νάξος

Νιόνιο και δεύτερος και τρίτος. Γιώργο ας έχουνε μόνο αεροπορικές θέσεις, δε με νοιάζει. Εμένα θα με ενδιέφερε να γνωρίσω προσωπικά τους κυρίους που δίνουνε άδεια για μεταφορά 1500 ατόμων στα BS και 1900 στο Mύκονος. Έχουμε χάσει το μέτρο σε κάποια πράγματα. Αλαζονεία, διαφθορά, μανία για την αρπακτή και τα αποτελέσματα νάτα…

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Ντίνο μου δεν αντιλέγω......ξεχνάει κανέις τις σαλονάρες του Νάξος!!!!! Τα πλοία πλέον έχουν γίνει απρόσωπα!

----------


## Νάξος

Και μια που μιλάμε για εσωτερικοὐς χώρους για να δούμε και αυτό (ελπίζω να μην κάνω καμιά γκάφα και να επαναλαμβάνω άθελά μου μήνυμα συμφορουμίτη). Εδώ σε ακόμη καλλίτερη ανάλυση:

villmaster_dpx.jpg 
http://www.hhvferry.com/villmaster_dpx.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Mea culpa σύντροφοι, δεν έπρεπε να ρίξω λάδι στη φωτιά. :mrgreen: Όλες οι απόψεις είναι δεκτές και έχουν πολλές δόσεις αλήθειας. Δεν διαφωνούμε κατά
βάθος, όπως έγραψε και ο Νιόνιος, αλλά σίγουρα τα τσουγκρίζουμε με το θέμα της ταχύτητας. Όσον αφορά το κατεστημένο του Πειραιά δεν γνωρίζω, δεν απαντώ...  :Wink: 

Οι «δέκα εντολές της Παροναξίας» δεν ήρθαν εξ' απροόπτου αλλά ζυμώθηκαν από πλοία και ανθρώπους από το 1967 και έπειτα. Πλοιοκτήτες και νησιώτες ανέβασαν ψηλά τον πήχη της γραμμής. Η Παροναξία δεν ήταν εύκολη ούτε στρωμένη με ροδοπέταλα. ¶τομα σαν τον Φραγκουδάκη και τον Βασιλακάκη της ΑΝΕΝ πολέμησαν και κέρδισαν επάξια τους πρωταγωνιστικούς ρόλους. Το GE ήρθε στην Πάρο μετά Βαΐων και κλάδων ένα μεσημέρι του 1983, όπως ήρθε το ΕΛΛΗ το 1967 και το ΝΑΞΟΣ το 1975. Το περίμεναν όλοι στο νησί. Όχι το GE συγκεκριμένα, αλλά ένα βαπόρι που θα ταξιδεύει σαν τρένο, σε λιγότερο από 5 ώρες, βρέξει χιονίσει, χειμώνα καλοκαίρι. Στην Πάρο, τουλάχιστον στις αρχές του 1980, όλοι περίμεναν ένα τέτοιο βαπόρι που θα φεύγει στις 8πμ και θα καβατζάρει τον Αγ. Φωκά στις 1μμ. Θυμάμαι μάλιστα, οι φήμες αλλαγής μηχανών του ΝΑΞΟΣ να έχουν οργιάσει, αφού τα τζιμάνια της Ναξιακής το είχαν ήδη πάρει χαμπάρι ότι αν δεν έκαναν κάτι, θα έμεναν καραβοφάναρο στον Ταμέλο. Τα τσακαλάκια των Βεντουραίων και των Αγαπητών είχαν ήδη μυρίσει το αίμα από πολύ μακρυά. Έτσι το σωστό timing και το δόντι που είχαν, κάποιοι από δαύτους, έπαιξαν το ρόλο τους. 

Ασφαλώς τα δυο ξαδέλφια ήταν τα ταχύτερα και δεν υπάρχει καμία υποψία για το αντίθετο ότι σε πιθανή κόντρα με το ΔΗΛΟΣ, θα του έριχναν στ' αυτιά με περίσσεια άνεση. Δεν έγραψα πουθενά ότι το GE ταξίδευε συνέχεια με τη μέγιστη ταχύτητα. Όμως, το 1 και άντε σας κάνω σκόντο 1 &#188; μίλι διαφορά, ήταν τεράστια διαφορά για τους Παριανούς που μετράγανε και τα δευτερόλεπτα μέχρι τη Σπίθα. Το πιο τρανό παράδειγμα είναι η αναφορά του Ντίνου για το ΛΗΜΝΟΣ. Η δρομολόγηση του ΛΗΜΝΟΣ δείχνει πως ο Δαυίδ του Νομικού, με 1 μίλι διαφορά, έβαλε τρικλοποδιά στο Γολιάθ της ΑΝΕΝ, την εποχή της παντοκρατορίας της.

Εν κατακλείδι, το πιο πιθανό σενάριο είναι το ΔΗΛΟΣ αν δεν την έκανε με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια, θα ήταν ένας δευτεραγωνιστής, χωρίς περιθώρια καταξίωσης εν μέσω δύο Γολιάθ που άκουγαν στο όνομα ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ και ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ. Ο κύβος ερρίφθη με το πρώτο ρεμέτζο του GE στην Πάρο ένα μεσημέρι του 1983.

----------


## Νάξος

Είναι ζήτημα αν τα δύο πλοία είχαν σκάρτο 1ΚΝ διαφορά στην ταχύτητα.Το Γεώργιος πήγαινε με 19 και ούτε και το Δήλος με 18 και κάτι.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Ασφαλώς τα δυο ξαδέλφια ήταν τα ταχύτερα και δεν υπάρχει καμία υποψία για το αντίθετο ότι σε πιθανή κόντρα με το ΔΗΛΟΣ, *θα του έριχναν στ' αυτιά με περίσσεια άνεση.* Δεν έγραψα πουθενά ότι το GE ταξίδευε συνέχεια με τη μέγιστη ταχύτητα. *Όμως, το 1 και άντε σας κάνω σκόντο 1 &#188; μίλι διαφορά*, ήταν τεράστια διαφορά για τους Παριανούς που μετράγανε και τα δευτερόλεπτα μέχρι τη Σπίθα.



Και εγω ρωτω σαν ανθρωπος που εχει επιχειρηματολογησει σε προηγουμενα ποστ *αλλα ακριβως επειδη εκανα τον κοπο να επιχειρηματολογησω απαιτω σαφεσταστη απαντηση με αναλογα επιχειρηματα.* Το Δηλος ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ να παει 19 ανετα με πιεση 19+. *Το Γεωργιος λες οτι εκανε κατω απο 5 ωρες. Το μαθηματικα λενε οτι αν πηγαινε 20 θα εκανε καθαρο 4:42. Εκανε τοσο; Απαντησε μου σε αυτο;* Ο Ντινος λεει οτι εκανε 5, εγω σου λεω οτι εκανε 4:47-4:50 για να ειμαι αναμεσα στους δυο σας. Με 4:47 οι κομβοι ειναι 19.65 , ενω στο 4:50 οι κομβοι 19.45. Το Δηλος σου υπογραφω οτι θα πηγαινε 19 ισως 19+. Που ειναι η διαφορα του ενος και παραπανω κομβου γιατι εγω βλεπω μαξιμουμ διαφορα 0,65 κομβων. Επισης δεν απαντας στο εξης. Με το ενα στο ιδανικο 4:47 και το αλλο στο ρεαλιστκο 4:57 η διαφορα δεν ειναι 10 λεπτα αλλα 7 λογω μανουβρας. *Για μενα 7 λεπτα δεν ειναι τιποτα. Επισης εγω μιλαω για μια πολυ ωραια ενδεχομενη μαχη μεταξυ δυο πολυ αξιων βαποριων, εσυ μιλας απολυτα για "περισσειες ανεσεις" και "θα εριχναν στα αυτια".* Εγω τα φερνω κοντα και παρουσιαζω κατι ανταγωνιστικο, οχι εναν παντοδυναμο νικητη με μονοπλευρη θεωρηση, εσυ πετας δογματικα ριξιματα στα αυτια χωρις να μου τα αιτιολογεις. Πες μου οτι το Γεωργιος το εκανε καθαρα 4:42 και πηγαινε 20, δεν μου το λες ομως, ο Ναξος μιλα για 5 ωρες, αρα καπου στη μεση ειναι η αληθεια. Εγω σου λεω απο πρωτο χερι οτι το Δηλος ειχε ανετα το 19αρι με ζορι 19+, θα μου πεις οτι θα πηγαινε 18; Μιλαω ετσι γιατι δεν ειδα καμια μα καμια απαντηση σε σαφη νουμερα για την ταχυτητα αλλα και επιχειρηματα για τη μανουβρα. *Επισης το Επτανησος γιατι επικρατουσε του Μπαρι; Ηταν αρκετο το ονομα που ειχε ηδη φτιαξει ωστε να μην το νικησει με περισσεια ανεση το Μπαρι ριχνοντας του στα αυτια σε ταχυτητα;* Με βαση τα γραφομενα σου θα επρεπε να εχουμε και εκει καρπαζιες απο τα παντοδυναμα βελγικα αδερφα στις καλες αλλα υποδεεστερες γαλλιδες. Δε νομιζω οτι λεω κατι παραλογο.

----------


## Νάξος

Καθαρή απόσταση Νιόνιο μου από φανάρι σε φανάρι είναι 92 νμ. Να σου πάρω ότι το Γεώργιος έκανε την απόσταση αυτή σε 4ώρες και 42 λεπτά; Η διαίρεση βγάζει 19,4 όχι 20 ΚΝ. Βέβαια, οι 4 και 42 είναι όπως είπαμε σενάριο επιστημονικής φαντασίας. Στην καλλίτερη να το έκανε σε 4 ώρες και 55 λεπτά που και πάλι σου βγάζει 19 ΚΝ σκάρτα, αλλά επειδή είμαι «λαρτζ» τύπος (πήρα κιλά) στα κάνω 19 ΚΝ στρογγυλά και τελειώνουμε. Δεν θυμάμαι το ταξείδι για Πάρο-Νάξο με λογική καθυστέρηση (με ένα 5λεπτο είμαστε εντάξει; ) να διαρκούσε λιγότερο από 6 ωρίτσες. Από το 1984 που το πρωτοταξίδεψα μέχρι και το 1991 που έκανα μπόλικα ταξείδια μαζύ του λόγω δουλειάς (τουλάχιστον 4 εκείνο το καλοκαίρι) το καράβι πήγαινε με αυτήν την υπηρεσιακή. Σε προηγούμενο μου μήνυμα δέχομαι ότι για 5, 50 και 100 ταξείδια μπορεί να πήγε και με 20. 100 ταξείδια  σε 2 χιλιάδες δεν είναι ο κανόνας. Τα έχουμε πει για την υπηρεσιακή και τη μέγιστη.
Πολύ σωστά ανέφερε ο Νίκος ότι οι Παριανοί είχανε ιδιαίτερη προτίμηση στα γρήγορα πλοία κι ας ήτανε μέσα «Ξενοδοχείο η Σπάρτη». Δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς πλοία, όπως το Γεώργιος και ακόμη περισσότερο το Αιγαίον, το οποίο μέσα ήταν μάλλον ό,τι πιο προϊστορικό είχε η γραμμή (ήταν βλέπεις και ο Αγαπητός κιμπάρης με τα πλοία του) να έχουνε τέτοια επιτυχία.
Πολύ σωστά αναφέρεις, όμως ότι το Επτάνησος δεν εκτοπίστηκε από το Μπάρι, κλώνο του Γεώργιος. Η ταχύτητα είναι πολύ σημαντική παράμετρος επιλογής μεταφορικού μέσου, αναμφίβολα. Η ταχύτητα δεν είναι όμως και η πανάκεια. Το Δήλος ήταν πιο ολοκληρωμένο βαπόρι και όπως σου είπα στη Νάξο δε μπορούσανε να του βρούνε κουσούρι. Μιλούσανε πάντα με δέος όλοι γι' αυτό.

Και κάτι άλλο: το πλοία του Βεντούρη και του Αγαπητού μπαίνανε φέτες στο λιμάνι της Πάρου. Το Νάξος έκοβε λίγο μετά τις Πόρτες. Το να μπαίνεις φέτες για να κερδίσεις 3 λεπτά δεν είναι ούτε «ευ αγωνίζεσθαι» ούτε και τήρηση των κανόνων ασφαλείας. Το να μη ρίχνεις κάβους και να έχεις προπέλες και προπελάκια στην αναμονή ούτε αυτό είναι μαγκειές. Δυστυχώς αυτές οι «μαγκειές» περνούσαν απαρατήρητες από τους λιμενάρχες γιατί στην Ελλάδα κουμάντο δεν κάνει ο νόμος.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εβαλα 94 μιλια μιας που το ειχες πει παλαιοτερα και επειδη ειχα ακουσει και εγω για 94-96 εβαλα 94 στη μετρηση.

----------


## Νάξος

Πάρε χάρτη υδρογραφικής και μέτρα την απόσταση από τον πάνω δρόμο (μέσω Κέας-Κύθνου) και κράτα σταθερή απόσταση 1 νμ από την ακτογραμμή. Αν δεν έχεις κάνα πρόχειρο (τι σου λέω κι εγώ τώρα ε; σα να έχει γάλα στο ψυγεί ένα πράμα) χτύπα τη μέτρηση στο googleearth.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

OK σε πιστευω no problem. Α και μετα το εγγεφαλικο με το video του Ναξος ριξε μια ματια στο Επτανησος να δεις που τελικα κατι κανει το Google Earth!!!

----------


## Rocinante

Νομιζω οτι τις τελευταιες 3 μερες απολαυσαμε μια συζητηση βγαλμενη απο τα παλια. Τοτε που οι κοντρες μεταξυ των διαφορων συνηθως διδυμων ηταν ενα συνηθες φαινομενο. Τοτε που μπορουσαμε να συγκρινουμε πλοια.
Τοτε που η εσωτερικη διακοσμηση, τα καταστρωματα , ακομα και η μπουρου και δεκαδες αλλα πραγματα συγκαταλεγονταν στα ατου ενος βαποριου σε σχεση με ενα αλλο.
Τοτε ταυτιζομασταν με ενα πλοιο. Το καναμε σημαια μας.
Φυσικα λεγοντουσαν και υπερβολες. Ηταν και αυτο ενα μερος των πολεμοφοδιων.
Οσο ομως και αν ηταν ομορφη αυτη η αναδρομη πρεπει να σας πω εντελως μα εντελως φιλικα οτι εχω την γνωμη οτι καπου αυτη η συζητηση οπως παει να καταληξει με τα μιλια καπου τεινει να γινει κουραστικη για τους αναγνωστες.
Φυσικα ενα φορουμ δεν ειναι μονο φωτογραφιες κυριως ειναι ενας χωρος ανταλαγης αποψεων , γνωσεων, εμπειριων.
Καπου ομως αισθανομαι ενα "μπουκωμα".
Ελπιζω να μην παρεξηγηθει κανενας. Ηθελα απλως να πω το τι αισθανομαι σε καποιους πολυ αγαπητους φιλους. Και νομιζω πως ολο αυτο ο διαστημα που ειμαστε συνταξιδιωτες γνωριζεται ποιος ειμαι.
Αυτα.
Σας ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## Νάξος

Νιόνιο μου ασχολούμαστε με το Δήλος τώρα, όχι με κουβαδάκια όπως το Επτάνησος! Έχει δίκιο ο Ρόση. Το σταματάμε εδώ και το συνεχάμε με προσωπικά μηνύματα!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Σωστα το ειπες μιας που τα κουβαδακια ταιριαζουν γαντι σε κατι ωραιες αμμουδερες παραλιες οπως το Gadani Beach!!!

----------


## ιθακη

καπετανιο μου,αλλο ενα βιντεακι που παλι κατα τυχη βρηκα και στο αφιερωνω....δεν ξερω αν ανηκει σε καποιο αλλο μελος του φορυμ βεβαια...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIHkyFSEdRY

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πωωωωωωωωωωω τι λες τωρα; Το Δηλος το 90' στον Πορο. Φιλε ιθακη χτυπησες φλεβα χτυσου. Να εισαι καλα. Να σε ρωτησω και κατι. Το Δηλος ειχε ερθει εστω και μια φορα Ιθακη; Δηλαδη αν ειχε κανει ποτε σκατζα σε επισκευη στο Κεφαλληνια, στο Επτανησος και το διαστημα 95'-97' στο Κεφαλονια;

----------


## ιθακη

κοιτα καπετανιο μου να μην σε γελασω,εγω τα πλοια μπαλαντερ που θυμαμαι στις σκατζες ηταν τα ionian sun,superferry,superferry II,eptanisos (new) και για ενα καλοκαιρι σε ενα ατυχημα που ειχε ο κυριος Στανιτσας με το κεφαλονια το Αντρεας Καλβος...α και μια ακομα φορα το 2000 που ηρθε το θρυλικο Επτανισος....απο εκει και περα σκοπευω με το που παω στο νησι να βρω τον πλεον καταλληλο ανθρωπο για τα φωτογραφικα ντοκουμεντα του νισιου,τον φωτογραφο μας,και θα μου λυθουν κι εμενα πολλες απορριες....εν το μεταξι ψαχνω εδω και μερες μια παλια φωτο που ειχα,και ηταν καρτ ποσταλ του νησιου,που δειχνει σουρουπο το επτανισος αραγμενο για διανυκτερευση...προς το παρων ομως μονο του εφαλονια εχω βρει....

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Νομιζω το καλοκαιρι του 2004 εγινε το ατυχημα που λες και ο αντικαταστατης σε αυτο ηταν το Διονυσιος Σολωμος. Δεν ειμαι απολυτα βεβαιος αν ηταν 2003 η 2004 παντως εγω ειχα ταξιδεψει Σαμη-Πατρα με το Σολωμο. Τωρα οσον αφορα το φωτογραφο σας πιστευεις οτι θα εχει φωτογραφιες του βαπορα; Δηλαδη πυροβολει και κανα βαπορι που και που;

----------


## ιθακη

Aυγουστος του 2004 ηταν γιατι μετα απο 2 μηνες ειχε ενα σοβαρο τροχαιο ο ξαδερφος μου και ξανα κατεβηκα αρων αρων στο νησι...και εγω τον ταξιδεπσα εκεινο το καλοκαιρι βαθυ-πατρα,και δεν μου αρεσε καθολου....οσο για τον φωτογραφο,πιστεψε με ειναι τοσο τρελος  με γην φωτογραφια του νησιου που στανταρ θα εχει καποια....δεν θα μου φανει περιεργο μηπως εχει και σε καμια το Κεφαλλινια

----------


## BEN BRUCE

DELOS στον τελευταιο του δεξαμενισμο το 1996

scan0010.jpg

Για τους πολλους φιλους του πλοιου

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τι ειπες τωρα ρε ανθρωπε; ΠΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ. Ολα τα ευχαριστω του κοσμου BEN. Μα ειναι δυνατον με τετοια οπισθια να μη μανουβραρει πιο γρηγορα και απο τη σκια του;

----------


## Νάξος

Κώστα τί ήταν αυτό που ανέβασες; (Ελπίζω να έχεις κάτι παρόμοιο σε πορτοκαλί τόνο  :Wink:  )

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παμε σιγα σιγα και για την αντιστοιχη πλωρια φωτο

scan0009.jpg

Για ολους τους φιλους

----------


## Νάξος

Προειδοποίηση: μην πλησιάζετε την πλώρη: κόβει θανατηφόρα! 
Νιόνιο τά χάπια μου… Κώστα δίνεις ρεσιτάλ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Σωστη επισημανση  απο τον φιλο Ναξος _σκετο ξυραφι_!
_Ben Bruce εχω την εντυπωση πως εχεις αρκετα καλουδια στο  σεντουκι_ _ αρα εχουμε να δουμε πολλα!_

----------


## Ellinis

Φοβερή και τρομερή τόσο η πλώρη όσο και η φωτογρφία του Ben! Αλήθεια, το πλωριό πηδάλιο ήταν "σφραγισμένο" όσο ήταν στην Ελλάδα;

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Παμε σιγα σιγα και για την αντιστοιχη πλωρια φωτο
> 
> scan0009.jpg
> 
> Για ολους τους φιλους


Κωστα δεν εχω λογια, να εισαι παντα καλα!!!! Η πλωρη ειναι ενα ποιημα πραγματικο. Για μενα η ποιο ωραια σε ΕΓ/ΟΓ που περασε απο τα νερα μας. :Razz:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το μπροστινο πηδαλιο που ζητησε ο φιλος ellinis

2877 (1).jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ!!!!

----------


## Haddock

Πλώρη αντιτορπιλικού. Ben Bruce, πάντα τέτοια! Όπως πάντα γράφεις ιστορία.  :Smile:

----------


## Appia_1978

Δε μας λυπάσαι ρε φίλε BEN; Θα πάθουμε κανένα εγκεφαλικό με αυτά που ανεβάζεις!  :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ανεκτιμητο το φωτογραφικο αρχειο του φιλου Ben Bruce!

----------


## trelaras

Μπραβο παιδια!!!με αυτο το πλοιο μεγαλωσα!
ερωτηση!ξερει κανενας που βρισκεται ποια?

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Δέν βρίσκεται πια δηστυχώς :Sad:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μια παρα πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια. Παμε πισω στον Πειραια του 1992 για να χαζεψουμε τις πανεμορφες πλωρες αγαπημενων μας βαποριων. Πρωτο διακρινεται το Γεωργιος Εξπρες, αριστερα του το Μηλος Εξπρες, πιο αριστερα το Δηλος και τελος ισα που διακρινεται το Εξπρες Ολυμπια. Αφιερωμενη στον capten4, στον Roi, στο Rocinante, στον Appia, τον Καρολο, το Bulkerman, τον seaways_lover και σε ολους τους φιλους που βλεποντας αυτη την εικονα θα συγκινηθουν. Τελος να την αφιερωσω ειδικα στον *Haddock* προς τιμην της προ ημερων συζητησης μας για το Δηλος και το Γεωργιος Εξπρες, φιλε Νικο να τα δυο βαπορια που θα ηταν πολυ ομορφο να τα βλεπαμε σε τιτανομαχια απο Πειραια για Παροναξια. :Wink: 


Μια φωτογραφια του Rod Seville απο το http://www.hhvferry.com .

delos vortigernMilosExpress1992.jpg

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Μια παρα πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια. Παμε πισω στον Πειραια του 1992 για να χαζεψουμε τις πανεμορφες πλωρες αγαπημενων μας βαποριων. Πρωτο διακρινεται το Γεωργιος Εξπρες, αριστερα του το Μηλος Εξπρες, πιο αριστερα το Δηλος και τελος ισα που διακρινεται το Εξπρες Ολυμπια. Αφιερωμενη στον capten4, στον Roi, στο Rocinante, στον Appia, τον Καρολο, το Bulkerman, τον seaways_lover και σε ολους τους φιλους που βλεποντας αυτη την εικονα θα συγκινηθουν. Τελος να την αφιερωσω ειδικα στον *Haddock* προς τιμην της προ ημερων συζητησης μας για το Δηλος και το Γεωργιος Εξπρες, φιλε Νικο να τα δυο βαπορια που θα ηταν πολυ ομορφο να τα βλεπαμε σε τιτανομαχια απο Πειραια για Παροναξια.
> 
> 
> Μια φωτογραφια του Rod Seville απο το http://www.hhvferry.com .
> 
> delos vortigernMilosExpress1992.jpg


 
΄Ολα καλά όλα ωραία...Αλλά αυτή η πλωράκλα υπερσκιάζει ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ υπάρχει γύρω της!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ συμπατριώτη  :Very Happy: 




> Μια παρα πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια. Παμε πισω στον Πειραια του 1992 για να χαζεψουμε τις πανεμορφες πλωρες αγαπημενων μας βαποριων. Πρωτο διακρινεται το Γεωργιος Εξπρες, αριστερα του το Μηλος Εξπρες, πιο αριστερα το Δηλος και τελος ισα που διακρινεται το Εξπρες Ολυμπια. Αφιερωμενη στον capten4, στον Roi, στο Rocinante, στον Appia, τον Καρολο, το Bulkerman, τον seaways_lover και σε ολους τους φιλους που βλεποντας αυτη την εικονα θα συγκινηθουν. Τελος να την αφιερωσω ειδικα στον *Haddock* προς τιμην της προ ημερων συζητησης μας για το Δηλος και το Γεωργιος Εξπρες, φιλε Νικο να τα δυο βαπορια που θα ηταν πολυ ομορφο να τα βλεπαμε σε τιτανομαχια απο Πειραια για Παροναξια.
> 
> 
> Μια φωτογραφια του Rod Seville απο το http://www.hhvferry.com .
> 
> delos vortigernMilosExpress1992.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το εχουμε πει οι παλιες πλωρες ηταν πολυ ωραιες, ΑΛΛΑ αυτη η μαγια του Δηλος-Επτανησος για μενα ηταν η ομορφοτερη απο τις ομορφες... :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

DELOS στην τελευταια του ακινησια τον χειμωνα του 1996

5-2-2010 (29).jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια του βαπορα. Μοιαζει παρα πολυ με αυτη εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=102 . Ειχατε παει στον Πειραια μαζι με το μαγο;

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

κάτι έχει πάθει ο Ben Bruce τις τελευταίες μέρες ....

----------


## Ellinis

τα τελευταία 30 χρόνια το έχει πάθει!  :Very Happy:  και ελπίζω να μην βγεί αντιβίωση για την "τρέλλα" μας!

----------


## capten4

πολυ καλη η φωτο σου BEN !!!!

----------


## Karolos

> Μια παρα πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια. Παμε πισω στον Πειραια του 1992 για να χαζεψουμε τις πανεμορφες πλωρες αγαπημενων μας βαποριων. Πρωτο διακρινεται το Γεωργιος Εξπρες, αριστερα του το Μηλος Εξπρες, πιο αριστερα το Δηλος και τελος ισα που διακρινεται το Εξπρες Ολυμπια. Αφιερωμενη στον capten4, στον Roi, στο Rocinante, στον Appia, τον Καρολο, το Bulkerman, τον seaways_lover και σε ολους τους φιλους που βλεποντας αυτη την εικονα θα συγκινηθουν. Τελος να την αφιερωσω ειδικα στον *Haddock* προς τιμην της προ ημερων συζητησης μας για το Δηλος και το Γεωργιος Εξπρες, φιλε Νικο να τα δυο βαπορια που θα ηταν πολυ ομορφο να τα βλεπαμε σε τιτανομαχια απο Πειραια για Παροναξια.
> 
> 
> Μια φωτογραφια του Rod Seville απο το http://www.hhvferry.com .
> 
> delos vortigernMilosExpress1992.jpg



_Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τήν αφιέρωση, αυτή η πλώρι όπως και του αδελφού του δεν θα ξεχαστούν ποτέ.
_Delos.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

αχχχχχχχχ το ξερουμε...θα ξυριζομουνα ανετα και με τις δυο τους πιστευω

----------


## Haddock

@Κάρολε, συνεχίζεις να στοκάρεις την πυριτιδαποθήκη. Θα τινάξεις τον σέρβερ του φόρουμ στον αέρα, αν δεν το έχεις κάνει ήδη. :mrgreen:

@Νιόνιο, αν γινόταν ξανά παρόμοια τιτανομαχία να είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα βγάζαμε εισιτήρια διαρκείας στην κερκίδα της μονής των Αγ. Αναργύρων (btw Τάσσο εύγε για το Παριανό δωράκι). Φήμες αναφέρουν ότι η Αστυνομία της Πάρου ανησυχεί ότι η κόντρα των πλοίων θα πυροδοτήσει επεισόδια μεταξύ των φανατικών οπαδών τους. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Καπου εκει θα μας κανει και κανα διπλο εκτος εδρας (οπου εδρα η Παρος) ο Ντινος με το Ναξος οπως πριν λιγες μερες μας εκανε το ΠΑΟΚ στο Καραισκακη... Μετα θα ερθει και καμια Milan (Απολλων Εξπρες) και θα πρεπει να την αντιμετωπισουμε με την ταχυτητα στην κοντρα. :Razz:  Παντως εγω το εκλεινα δαγκωτο ενα διαρκειας για τετοιες μαχες τοτε!!! :Wink:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ...........
> Βέβαια το Δήλος του 1965 πρέπει να τηρεί κάποιες προϋποθέσεις τού σήμερα, επομένως δεν θα το περιμέναμε και 100% το ίδιο. Αλλά, το Δήλος που λες, σε μία ευνομούμενη κοινωνία, χωρίς μονοπώλια και άλλες τακτικές θα ήταν βασιλιάς χειμώνα καλοκαίρι και επιχειρηματικά «αναμάρτητο». ............


Μια ωραιοτατη καρτ ποσταλ του *Δηλος/Villandry* γυρω στο 1965 οταν εκανε το δρομολογιο Διεππης−Νewhaven
Πηγη:   http://www.ournewhaven.org.uk/page_i...69p87p70p.aspx




> _This view shows Villandry as she was in the mid 1960's. By the time this postcard was purchased in 1972, they'd added the Newhaven-Dieppe houseflag to the funnel (1968) and the Sealink brand name to the hull (1970). I guess they had a lot of old postcards left to sell!_


Villandry.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Πανέμορφη και πανέμορφο  :Wink: , φίλε Νικόλα. Ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## ιθακη

captain nionios κοιτα τι σου βρηκα!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIHkyFSEdRY

παιδες sorry <ν το βιντεο ειναι καποιανου απο εδω μεσα και εχει ξαναποσταριστει χωρις να το εχω δει...

----------


## trelaras

φοβερο το βιντεο!ειλικρινα συγκινήθηκα..μου θυμησε τα παιδικα μου χρονια!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Δεν ξέρω πόσοι από σας είστε fun του Facebook.

Όσοι πάντως δεν είναι είστε και είστε λάτρεις του *"Δήλος"* θα πρέπει να αναθεωρήσετε για λίγο τις απόψεις σας.

Στο group *Kefalonites Karabolatres* υπάρχουν κάποιες εκπλήξεις για τους λάτρεις της μεγάλης αρμάδας του *Στρίντζη.*
Πρέπει, όμως, να γραφτείτε.

Υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες από βίντεο που δείχνουν τη γέφυρα του πλοίου, καθώς και το πλoίο στη δεξαμενή.
Και άλλα πολλά.
Τις φωτογραφίες τις έχει ανεβάσει *ο καπεταν Παναγής-Νεοφύτου.* 

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1000814419#!

----------


## Νάξος

Προσωπικά τις σελίδες κοινωνικής καλωδιοποίησης δεν τις συμπαθώ. ¶νοιξα ωστόσο ένα νταλαβέρι με το φέησμπουκ μόνο και μόνο για να βρω τα ίχνη του Νάξος. Τα μέχρι τώρα ίχνη του βαποριού με οδηγούν στην Ινδονησία. Τέλος πάντων, το φέησμπουκ είναι μια πραγματικότητα. Εκμεταλλευόμενος ο καθένας τις δυνατότητες που μπορεί να του δώσει το εργαλείο αυτό χωρίς να χρησιμοποιήσει καθόλου την κοινωνική ή ατομική διάστασή του (δε μας υποχρέωνει το φέησμπουκ να βάζουμε φωτογραφία τη μούρη μας και τα προσωπικά μας φόρα-παρτίδα) μπορεί να καταφέρει αρκετά και σημαντικά πραγματάκια. Όπως, καλή ώρα, η ιστοσελίδα των καραβολατρών από την Κεφαλλονιά που ενετόπισε ο μέγιστος Αντουάν τον οποίο και ευχαριστούμε (Αντώναρε ήδη έσπευσα). 

Ευχαριστούμε και τον Ιθάκη, δεν έχει καμιά σημασία που κάποιος άλλος φίλος είχε επισημάνει το ίδιο φίλμ παλαιότερα. Ευχαριστούμε και το φίλο που ανέβασε το υπέροχο φιλμάκι στο youtube. 

Η επανάληψη είναι η μητέρα της γνώσης και το Δήλος παραμένει ένας τεράστιος τόμος της ιστορίας της ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας που δεν έχει μελετηθεί δεόντως.

----------


## trelaras

> Δεν ξέρω πόσοι από σας είστε fun του Facebook.
> 
> Όσοι πάντως δεν είναι είστε και είστε λάτρεις του *"Δήλος"* θα πρέπει να αναθεωρήσετε για λίγο τις απόψεις σας.
> 
> Στο group *Kefalonites Karabolatres* υπάρχουν κάποιες εκπλήξεις για τους λάτρεις της μεγάλης αρμάδας του *Στρίντζη.*
> Πρέπει, όμως, να γραφτείτε.
> 
> Υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες από βίντεο που δείχνουν τη γέφυρα του πλοίου, καθώς και το πλoίο στη δεξαμενή.
> Και άλλα πολλά.
> ...


ανεβασε κ καμια για μας που δεν εχουμε facebook!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τι ωραιο καραβι.... το *Villandry* Τα πλοια Διεππης−Νewhaven  ηταν παντα η αγαπη μου...
Εδω η τελευταια σειρα καρτ ποσταλ που εχω...  Η τελευταια αγορασθηκε απο ενα συλλεκτη στο Forum Les Halles των Παρισιων.

Για οσους πανε στο Παρισι γοι δουλειες η διακοπες, παρτε το RER και βγειτε στον σταθμο Chatelet-Les Halles. Ανεβειτε επανω, και βγειτε απο τον σταθμο. Κοιτωντας το κτιριο   Forum Les Halles, και μαλιστα  κατω απο την κεντρικη αψιδα καθε Παρασκευη και Σαββατο θα δειτε περιπου δεκαπεντε συλλεκτες που εκθετουν σε τραπεζια και πωλουν χιλιαδες καρτ ποσταλ απο ολο τον κοσμο και μαλστα σε λογικες τιμες. Αξιζει μια μικρη επισκεψη.

Villandry2.jpg

Villandry3.jpg

Villandry.jpg

Villandry4.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Για τους φίλους της γαλλικής τριπλέτας, μια καρτ ποστάλ με το VILLANDRY στη πρώτη δεκαετία της καριέρας του.

Villandry.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Karolos

> Για τους φίλους της γαλλικής τριπλέτας, μια καρτ ποστάλ με το VILLANDRY στη πρώτη δεκαετία της καριέρας του.
> 
> Villandry.jpg
> πηγή


_Αυτά ήταν βαπόρια, όχι τα σημερινά κουτιά !!!_

----------


## proussos

*Μια απορία...*
*Το ΔΗΛΟΣ που γνωρίσαμε , είχε διαφορετικές φωλιές στις άγκυρες απ'ότι το εικονιζόμενο. Ήταν πιο μεγάλες και λοξές. Επίσης η πλώρη του "άνοιγε".*
*Μιλάμε για το ίδιο VILLANDRY ?*

----------


## Tasos@@@

Βλεπεις τετοια βαπορια και το ματι σου χανεται στην ομορφια τους....τι αλλο να πει κανεις...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> *Μια απορία...*
> *Το ΔΗΛΟΣ που γνωρίσαμε , είχε διαφορετικές φωλιές στις άγκυρες απ'ότι το εικονιζόμενο. Ήταν πιο μεγάλες και λοξές. Επίσης η πλώρη του "άνοιγε".*
> *Μιλάμε για το ίδιο VILLANDRY ?*


Η φωτογραφια ειναι πριν τη μετασκευη του '76 που το βαπορι ψηλωσε κατα 56 εκατοστα στα 3/4 του μηκους του, η πισω γεφυρα εγινε σαλονι-βεραντα, μπηκε επεκταση στο φουγαρο ωστε να ψηλωσει και να φαινεται πιο ωραιο και τελος του εβαλαν visor στην πλωρη. Το τελευταιο μαλλον τους αναγκασε να πανε πιο πισω τις φωλιες των αγκυρων γιατι πριν ηταν τοσο μπροστα που θα επεφταν πανω στο visor.

ΥΓ: Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω στον κυριο Πεππα για τις ομορφιες που μας προσφερει. Να ειστε καλα.

----------


## Karolos

> Η φωτογραφια ειναι πριν τη μετασκευη του '76 που το βαπορι ψηλωσε κατα 56 εκατοστα στα 3/4 του μηκους του, η πισω γεφυρα εγινε σαλονι-βεραντα, μπηκε επεκταση στο φουγαρο ωστε να ψηλωσει και να φαινεται πιο ωραιο και τελος του εβαλαν visor στην πλωρη. Το τελευταιο μαλλον τους αναγκασε να πανε πιο πισω τις φωλιες των αγκυρων γιατι πριν ηταν τοσο μπροστα που θα επεφταν πανω στο visor.
> 
> ΥΓ: Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω στον κυριο Πεππα για τις ομορφιες που μας προσφερει. Να ειστε καλα.


_Αφιερώνω σε όλους σας σχετική φωτογραφία._

0053.jpg

_Και με το Visor ανοιχτό έτσι θα ήταν, δεν πιστεύω να είχαν μεγάλη διαφορά ; Η φωτογραφία είναι του αδελφού του από παλιά σκαναρισμένα slides.
_
0054.jpg

----------


## trelaras

> _Αφιερώνω σε όλους σας σχετική φωτογραφία._
> 
> 0053.jpg
> 
> _Και με το Visor ανοιχτό έτσι θα ήταν, δεν πιστεύω να είχαν μεγάλη διαφορά ; Η φωτογραφία είναι του αδελφού του από παλιά σκαναρισμένα slides.
> _
> 0054.jpg


Κ Α Τ Α Π Λ Η Κ Τ Ι Κ Ε Σ ! ! !

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Γεια σου Καρολε, εσυ και γκομενα (μηχανη) σου που σε δυσκολους φωτογραφικους καιρους ησουν εκει για να μας χαριζεις αριστουργηματα!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Θα ηθελα να ευχαριστησω δημοσια το μελος *BASILIS* που μου εστειλε αυτο το link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5N1-H...eature=related . Στα πρωτα δευτερολεπτα του βιντεο φαινεται το πρυμιο σαλονι του Δηλος και στη συνεχεια ενα πλανο του βαπορα εν πλω!!!

----------


## ιθακη

για να μην θυμομαστε μονο το αδερφο του.....

Φωτο ενος καφαλονιτη καραβολατρη,του *cpt Παναγη Νεοφυτου*,αν δεν κανω λαθος στον Πορο

ΔΗΛΟΣa1.jpg

για τους φιλους capten4,captain nionio,trelaras,καρολοs,ellinis,pantelis2009

----------


## capten4

εκπληκτικη φωτογραφια φιλε μου!!ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση

----------


## trelaras

> για να μην θυμομαστε μονο το αδερφο του.....
> 
> Φωτο ενος καφαλονιτη καραβολατρη,του *cpt Παναγη Νεοφυτου*,αν δεν κανω λαθος στον Πορο
> 
> ΔΗΛΟΣa1.jpg
> 
> για τους φιλους capten4,captain nionio,trelaras,καρολοs,ellinis,pantelis2009


Ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση!το αγαπημενο μου πλοιο ηταν! :Wink:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εγω αφιερωση μπορει να μην εχω αλλα ηταν πραγματι ωραιο πλοιο... 
Δυο καρτποσταλ απο την συλλογη μου


Ε− ε− ερχεται!!

Villandry3.jpg



Villandry.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> για να μην θυμομαστε μονο το αδερφο του.....
> 
> Φωτο ενος καφαλονιτη καραβολατρη,του *cpt Παναγη Νεοφυτου*,αν δεν κανω λαθος στον Πορο
> 
> ΔΗΛΟΣa1.jpg
> 
> για τους φιλους capten4,captain nionio,trelaras,καρολοs,ellinis,pantelis2009




All the money Γιωργο, υπεροχη φιλε μου, ευχαριστουμε πολυ. Παντως η φωτογραφια πρεπει να ειναι στην Κυλληνη και μαλιστα πολυ παλια, πριν καν γραφτουν τα σινιαλα της εταιρειας στο πλαι!!! Απλα υπεροχη!!!

----------


## ιθακη

@Διονυση πρεπει να εχεις δικιο....κι εμενα πολυ μεγαλο μου εμοιαζε για το λιμανι του Πορου

@κυριε Νικο ζητω ταπεινα συγνωμη που μεσα στην αφιρημαδα μου σας ξεχασα

----------


## Ellinis

Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε _Ιθάκη_! οι φωτογραφίες του ΔΗΛΟΣ είναι σαφώς λιγότερες από του αδελφού του, οπότε είναι κάτι παραπάνω από καλοδεχούμενες.

Πράγματι είναι στη Κυλλήνη, και βλέποντας τη σημαία φύσαγε νοτιάς.. Το ΔΗΛΟΣ έχει ξεκινήσει να κάνει ανάποδα για να προσεγγίσει στο ντόκο και κάποιες στιγμές πιο μετά θα πρέπει να φουντάρισε και τις άγκυρες.

----------


## capten4

στην κυλληνη , το 1995....

delos 1995.JPG

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το φανταστικο Δηλος, το ναυπηγικο αυτο θαυμα, προσεγγιζει στο λιμανι του Πορου μαλλον το 1989. Ενα βιντεο που πολυ ευγενικα μου επετρεψε να ανεβασω η κ. Μαρια Λαζαρη στην οποια και ανοικει. Την ευχαριστω πολυ. Για ολους τους καψουρηδες!!! 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUnk2aEvD_g

----------


## trelaras

Ο Βαπορας στο παλιο λιμανι του Πορου σκαναρισμενη απο ενα παλιο ημερολογιο!!!Αφιερωμενη σε ολους οσους το αγαπησαν!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Το φανταστικο Δηλος, το ναυπηγικο αυτο θαυμα, προσεγγιζει στο λιμανι του Πορου μαλλον το 1989. Ενα βιντεο που πολυ ευγενικα μου επετρεψε να ανεβασω η κ. Μαρια Λαζαρη στην οποια και ανοικει. Την ευχαριστω πολυ. Για ολους τους καψουρηδες!!! 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUnk2aEvD_g



Μετα το παραπανω σπανιο βιντεο του υπεροχου βαπορα ετυχε να διαβασω αναφορα στον βαπορα απο τον cpt Κυριακο Χωριανοπουλο σε συνεντευξη του τελευταιου στο περιοδικο Εφοπλιστης. Ο Καπετανιος στην εξης ερωτηση: *"Ποιο πλοιο ξεχωρισατε απο εκεινα που υπηρετησατε στο παρελθον;"* Απαντησε το εξης: *"Αναμφισβητητα το ΔΗΛΟΣ, γιατι ηταν αρσενικο βαπορι. Ειχε αρσενικη πλωρη και αρμονικοτατες γραμμες. Πραγματικο βασιλοβαπορο. Τωρα που το συγκρινω με τα σημερινα ποσταλια, καταλαβα ποσο πρωτοποριακο υπηρξε για την εποχη του, παρα το γεγονος οτι ηταν πλοιο του 1965."*

Τελος στη συνεντευξη ακριβως λογω της παραπανω αναφορας υπηρχε και η παρακατω φωτογραφια. Πρεπει να ειναι απο την ιδια μερα που τραβηχτηκε και η κλασικη καρτ ποσταλ της Strintzis Lines οντας ελαχιστα διαφορετικη. Λογικα πρεπει να ειναι του κ. Κουρουπη.


Delos_aerofotografia.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Η αεροφωτογραφια ειναι του Γ.Κουρουπη. 
 Ευχαριστουμε για το πολυ ομορφο  βιντεακι τον φιλο  Captain_Nionios αλλα και την   Κυρια Μαρια Λαζαρη.

----------


## Νάξος

Ὅ,τι καὶ νὰ ποῦμε θὰ εἶναι λίγο. Μὲ μία λέξη, ΔΗΛΑΡΧΙΑ.

----------


## Karolos

_Ήταν κάποτε στην Ραφήνα !!!_ Έτσι για να το θυμόμαστε.

karolos_0393.jpg

Από παλιό σκαναρισμένο slide.
*Αφιερωμένη στους :  Captain_Nionios,   trelaras,  Νάξος,  ιθακη  T.S.S. APOLLON,  Nicholas Peppas,   Ellinis   και στον capten4*

----------


## trelaras

> _Ήταν κάποτε στην Ραφήνα !!!_ Έτσι για να το θυμόμαστε.
> 
> karolos_0393.jpg
> 
> Από παλιό σκαναρισμένο slide.
> *Αφιερωμένη στους :  Captain_Nionios,   trelaras,  Νάξος,  ιθακη  T.S.S. APOLLON,  Nicholas Peppas,   Ellinis   και στον capten4*


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχαριστω Πατριδα!!!

----------


## ιθακη

> _Ήταν κάποτε στην Ραφήνα !!!_ Έτσι για να το θυμόμαστε.
> 
> karolos_0393.jpg
> 
> Από παλιό σκαναρισμένο slide.
> *Αφιερωμένη στους : Captain_Nionios, trelaras, Νάξος, ιθακη T.S.S. APOLLON, Nicholas Peppas, Ellinis και στον capten4*


ευτυχως που μαζι με το Δηλος,ησουν κι εσυ εκει για να το φωτογραφησεις και να το βλεπουμε σημερα....ευχαρηστω πολυ Καρολε

----------


## Νάξος

Ἕνα μεγάλο εὐχαριστῶ στὸν Μέγα-Κάρολο!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> _Ήταν κάποτε στην Ραφήνα !!!_ Έτσι για να το θυμόμαστε.
> 
> karolos_0393.jpg
> 
> Από παλιό σκαναρισμένο slide.
> *Αφιερωμένη στους :  Captain_Nionios,   trelaras,  Νάξος,  ιθακη  T.S.S. APOLLON,  Nicholas Peppas,   Ellinis   και στον capten4*



Γεια σου συνκαψουρη Καρολε. Ευτυχως που ησουν εκει με τη γκομενα (μηχανη) και βλεπουμε αυτο το ποιημα παλι μπροστα μας!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τι να πουμε γι αυτο το καταπληκτικο πλοιο, το *ΔΗΛΟΣ* η *VILLANDRY* που ειχαμε την τυχη να το γνωρισουμε και στην Ελλαδα μετα απο την εξαιρετικη του σταδιοδρομια στην Μαγχη...

Οι φωτογραφιες και καρτ ποσταλ (ολες απο την συλλογη μου η το γαλλικο E-bay και delcampe) ειναι απο την Διεππη οπου το πλοιο μεγαλοπρεπησε οπως επισης και τα αλλα Ελληνικα *Φρυνη (Worthing* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=76087), *Απολλων (Lisieux* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=22812), *Λητω (Arromanches* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=25262) και *Επτανησος (Valencay* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=866)

Dieppe.jpg Dieppe2.jpg Dieppe3.jpg Villandry.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ευχαριστουμε nicholas peppas για τα ωραια που μας ανεβαζετε!

----------


## cambria49

The older car ferry, swinging off the ramp, is the Falaise.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> The older car ferry, swinging off the ramp, is the Falaise.


You caught me and you are right. The second one is the *Falaise*, a wonderful ship that ... never made it to Greece

----------


## proussos

*Πολλά συγχαρητήρια στον Nicholas Peppas για τα μοναδικά παράθυρα που μας ανοίγει στο παρελθόν και ένα μεγάλο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ και από εμένα !*
*Γενναιόδωρες καταχωρήσεις χωρίς φόβο μα με πολύ πάθος !*
*Μία απορία...το VILLANDRY φαίνεται να δένει στο λιμάνι της Dieppe στην ίδια θέση που έδενε το LISIEUX...μήπως με ξεγελάει η αντίστοιχη cart postale στο θέμα του ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ?*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *
> ............
> * *Μία απορία...το VILLANDRY φαίνεται να δένει στο λιμάνι της Dieppe στην ίδια θέση που έδενε το LISIEUX...μήπως με ξεγελάει η αντίστοιχη cart postale στο θέμα του ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ?*


Πραγματι ειναι ακριβως η ιδια θεση!

Ν

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το ωραιο πλοιο. Τι καταπληκτικη ναυπηγικη συμμετρια....
Φυσικα το *Villandry*!

Villandry.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Αυτό κ το αδελφό του κ έχουν το δικό τους κοινό εδώ στο nautilia! 
DELOS.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

...κατι απολυτα αναμενομενο βλεποντας καποιος αυτη τη μαγικη φωτογραφια που αναδεικνυει την απαραμιλλη ομορφια τους...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ...κατι απολυτα αναμενομενο βλεποντας καποιος αυτη τη μαγικη φωτογραφια που αναδεικνυει την απαραμιλλη ομορφια τους...


Πρώτα πρώτα εσένα εννοούσα!

----------


## Maiandros

> Αυτό κ το αδελφό του κ έχουν το δικό τους κοινό εδώ στο nautilia! 
> DELOS.jpg


...ειδικά την κοψιά της πλώρης τους θα την ζήλευαν ακόμα και πολλά επιβατηγά πλοία!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ...ειδικά την κοψιά της πλώρης τους θα την ζήλευαν ακόμα και πολλά επιβατηγά πλοία!!


 Kάτι από ΝΟRMANDIE θυμίζει.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εμενα η πλωρη μου θυμιζει κατι αναμεσα στο France και στο Normandie και το υπολοιπο πλοιο πιο πολυ προς το France. Ό,τι και να θυμιζει η πλωρη ηταν φανταστικη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Koίτα , το FRANCE σχεδιαστικά εξέλιξη του NORMANDIE ήταν άσχετα που πέρασαν τόσα χρόνια από την μιά ναυπήγηση στην άλλη. Μεσολάβησε κ ο πόλεμος.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εκτος απο τη μπουρου στο 0:11 ακουστε τις 16κυλινδρες Pielstickαρες απο το 1:00 και μετα. Ανατριχιλα!!!

----------


## Νάξος

Ὅπως ἔχω πεῖ καὶ στὸ παρελθὸν… Δηλαρχία.

----------


## Rocinante

> Εκτος απο τη μπουρου στο 0:11 ακουστε τις 16κυλινδρες Pielstickαρες απο το 1:00 και μετα. Ανατριχιλα!!!


Φίλε Captain Nionios ο ήχος και μόνο, είναι αρκετός για να χαρακτηρίσω αυτό που ανέβασες θησαυρό !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Maiandros

> Εκτος απο τη μπουρου στο 0:11 ακουστε τις 16κυλινδρες Pielstickαρες απο το 1:00 και μετα. Ανατριχιλα!!!



Βάπορας με τα όλα του!! Ανατριχίλα δε λες τίποτα φίλε Captain Nionios....! Η στιβαρή ,καλοδεμένη εμφάνιση που είχε αυτό το πλοίο σε συνδυασμό με τον χαρακτηριστικό αυτόν μπάσο ήχο των μηχανών του, βλέποντάς το μου έδινε πάντα την αίσθηση ότι "θάλασσα δεν το κουνάει.." κι όταν είχα την τύχη να ταξιδέψω μαζί του διαπίστωσα το πόσο βαριά (από άποψη σταθερότητας) το πλοίο αυτό ταξίδευε!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το βαπορι ηταν μπομπα απ'ολες τις αποψεις. Σιγουρα ηταν ενα πολυ καλοταξιδο βαπορι, δεν ηταν οτι δεν κουνουσε, αλλα ειχε μικρες κλισεις και πολυ γρηγορες επαναφορες, αλλωστε το εκτοπισμα του ηταν περιπου 3000 τονοι ξεφορτωτο, δεν γινεται να μην κουνουσε. Απλα ειχε ορθοδοξο, ασφαλες κουνημα και βεβαια τα stabilizers...

----------


## Ellinis

Δεν θυμάμαι να έχει ξανανέβει, οπότε να το ΔΗΛΟΣ στην Κεφαλονιά το 1996

delos 98.jpg
πηγή

----------


## BEN BRUCE

VILLANDRY απο το SHIPS NOSTALGIA πριν την μετασκευη του σε ro/ro

Villandry_in_rough_sea.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> VILLANDRY απο το SHIPS NOSTALGIA πριν την μετασκευη του σε ro/ro
> 
> Villandry_in_rough_sea.jpg


Φίλε Βen τι εννοείς; Έτσι κι αλλιώς από κατασκευής ΕΓ/ΟΓ ήταν. Το γκαράζ σηκώσανε γι'αυτό κ τα κλιμακωτά παράθυρα που είχε μετά.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EΓ/ΟΓ ηταν βεβαια αλλα το 1976 το μετετρεψαν σε RO/RO (ROLL ON /ROLL OFF) με την προσθηκη VISOR και πλωριου καταπελτη

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Η ύπαρξη visor κ πλωριού-εννοείται-καταπέλτη δεν καθορίζει αν ένα πλοίο είναι ρο-ρό.
Roll on-Roll off είναι τρόπος φόρτωσης,της οριζόντιας γιά την περίπτωση.
Εκτός από το καθεαυτό ρο-ρό που μπορεί να είναι νταλικατζίδικο,κοντεϊνεράδικο ή κ τα δύο, με την ευρύτερη έννοια είναι ένα αποβατικό του ναυτικού (από εκεί ξεκίνησε η ιδέα),ένα τραινάδικο,ένα ro/pax,ένα κλασικό ΕΓ/ΟΓ.

----------


## Takerman

Νοσταλγικό 15λεπτο βίντεο απο την δεκαετία του 70 ως Villandry. Αξίζει τον κόπο να το δείτε όσοι δεν το έχετε δει.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xnt...ech#rel-page-1


Πηγή: hhvferry

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Νοσταλγικό 15λεπτο βίντεο απο την δεκαετία του 70 ως Villandry. Αξίζει τον κόπο να το δείτε όσοι δεν το έχετε δει.
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xnt...ech#rel-page-1
> 
> 
> Πηγή: hhvferry


Καταπληκτικό βίντεο.   Δεν υπάρχουν πολλά που να έχουν τόση λεπτομέρεια.   Σε ευχαριστούμε. 

Ν

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το ειχε ανεβασει ο Rocinante παλια, πριν τη βλαβη του forum μαζι με το αλλο βιντεο που δειχνει την κατασκευη τους... 

Οπως και να 'χει ευχαριστουμε που το ξαναθυμισες. Τα δυο βαπορια ηταν πραγματικα ονειρο!!!

----------


## Takerman

> Το ειχε ανεβασει ο Rocinante παλια, πριν τη βλαβη του forum μαζι με το αλλο βιντεο που δειχνει την κατασκευη τους... 
> 
> Οπως και να 'χει ευχαριστουμε που το ξαναθυμισες. Τα δυο βαπορια ηταν πραγματικα ονειρο!!!


Μόλις έβαλα και το άλλο στο Επτάνησος. Δεν ήμουν στο φόρουμ τότε.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια από τις ελάχιστες φωτογραφίες του πλοίου όταν είχε το όνομα ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ επί πλοιοκτησία Αγαπητών. Έμεινε αμετασκευάστο στο Πέραμα και τελικά πουλήθηκε στον Στρίντζη ενώ το όνομα ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ πήγε στο αδελφάκι του CHANTILLY που αγόρασαν μετά οι Αγαπητοί. Εκτιμώ οτι η φωτογραφία είναι δια χειρός Antonio Scrimali.

olympia.jpg
πηγή

----------


## a.molos

Το φουγάρο που εικονίζεται αριστερά στη φωτογραφία  με το σήμα των Αγαπητών, ποιό μπορεί να είναι ?
 Corfu Island?

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Μια από τις ελάχιστες φωτογραφίες του πλοίου όταν είχε το όνομα ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ επί πλοιοκτησία Αγαπητών. Έμεινε αμετασκευάστο στο Πέραμα και τελικά πουλήθηκε στον Στρίντζη ενώ το όνομα ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ πήγε στο αδελφάκι του CHANTILLY που αγόρασαν μετά οι Αγαπητοί. Εκτιμώ οτι η φωτογραφία είναι δια χειρός Antonio Scrimali.
> 
> olympia.jpg
> πηγή


Πολυ ιδιαιτερη φωτογραφια και οντως σπανια.

Το Δηλος πρεπει να πουληθηκε στους Αγαπητους τον Αυγουστο του 1984 και ισως ηρθε στη χωρα μας νωριτερα απο το Επτανησος που πρεπει να πουληθηκε στο Στριντζη τον Δεκεμβρη του 1984. Το Επτανησος την ανοιξη του 1985 πρεπει να ξεκινησε τα δρομολογια στη Ραφηνα. Πριν το Δηλος παει στη Ραφηνα για Συρο-Παρο-Ναξο-Μικρες Κυκλαδες-Αμοργο ή Σαντορινη το 1986, νωριτερα ειχε ενα συντομο περασμα απο την Ικαροσαμια και οπως μας εχουν πει-γραψει με εντελως ασχημα ωραρια. Ποτε αραγε ξεκινησε το Δηλος στην Ικαροσαμια, ποσο καιρο εμεινε και ποτε ακριβως ξεκινησε στη Ραφηνα...

Παντως το 2012 που ειχε παει τη Μ. Εβδομαδα για τεσσερις μερες στην Αμοργο πολλοι ειχαν ακομα ομορφες αναμνησεις απο τα ταξιδια μαζι του.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Το φουγάρο που εικονίζεται αριστερά στη φωτογραφία  με το σήμα των Αγαπητών, ποιό μπορεί να είναι ?
>  Corfu Island?


_
Nαι φιλε a.molos  ειναι το CORFU ISLAND  
_

----------


## Ellinis

> _
> Nαι φιλε a.molos  ειναι το CORFU ISLAND  
> _


Και ανάμεσα τους είναι το ΛΥΔΙΑ της Ελ.Μες




> Το Δηλος πρεπει να πουληθηκε στους Αγαπητους τον Αυγουστο του 1984 και ισως ηρθε στη χωρα μας νωριτερα απο το Επτανησος που πρεπει να πουληθηκε στο Στριντζη τον Δεκεμβρη του 1984. Το Επτανησος την ανοιξη του 1985 πρεπει να ξεκινησε τα δρομολογια στη Ραφηνα. Πριν το Δηλος παει στη Ραφηνα για Συρο-Παρο-Ναξο-Μικρες Κυκλαδες-Αμοργο ή Σαντορινη το 1986, νωριτερα ειχε ενα συντομο περασμα απο την Ικαροσαμια και οπως μας εχουν πει-γραψει με εντελως ασχημα ωραρια. Ποτε αραγε ξεκινησε το Δηλος στην Ικαροσαμια, ποσο καιρο εμεινε και ποτε ακριβως ξεκινησε στη Ραφηνα...


Αγοράστηκε από τους Αγαπητούς το 1984 αλλά τους παραδώθηκε το 1985.
Στην πρώτη χρονιά που ταξίδεψε στην Ελλάδα (το '87 νομίζω) έκανε και κάποια ταξίδια προς τα Δωδεκάνησα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δυο οικογενειακα βιντεο του 1966 με ενδιαφερουσες σκηνες του *Villandry*.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyqH6LQEB9o
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EB_-vnLwncU

Β.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Και ανάμεσα τους είναι το ΛΥΔΙΑ της Ελ.Μες
> 
> 
> Αγοράστηκε από τους Αγαπητούς το 1984 αλλά τους παραδώθηκε το 1985.
> Στην πρώτη χρονιά που ταξίδεψε στην Ελλάδα (το '87 νομίζω) έκανε και κάποια ταξίδια προς τα Δωδεκάνησα.


Ειμαι σχεδον βεβαιος οτι τη γραμμη της Παροναξιας απο Ραφηνα την ξεκινησε το 1986, πριν απο αυτη ομως ειχε κανει σιγουρα Πειραια-Ικαροσαμια για μικρο χρονικο διαστημα και με ασχημα ωραρια. Για τα Δωδεκανησα το εχω ακουσει αλλα δεν ξερω κατι περισσοτερο. Νομιζω οτι απο Ραφηνα εφυγε στα τελη του 1988 - αρχες 1989 μετα απο τρια καλοκαιρια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> olympia.jpg
> πηγή


 Έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι στο μώλο της ΔΕΗ από μέσα, ¶η Γιώργη λέγαμε παλιότερα.

----------


## despo

> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι στο μώλο της ΔΕΗ από μέσα, ¶η Γιώργη λέγαμε παλιότερα.


Εγω νομίζω οτι είναι στο Πέραμα οπως λέει ο Ellinis στη σπανιότατη φωτογραφία του.

----------


## Ellinis

Ο φωτογράφος πρέπει να είχε ανέβει κάπου ψηλότερα για να το βγάλει. Αν είναι στο Νέο Μώλο ίσως είναι πάνω στον κυματοθραύστη. Βλέπω και ένα ψηλό γκαγκουέ σε πρώτο πλάνο. Στον παλιό Μώλο δεν μου πάει το μυαλό που μπορεί να στέκεται.  Nα είναι σε άλλο καράβι αντικρυστά μήπως; Στο Πέραμα και πάλι δεν μου πάει... Φαίνεται να είναι καμιά 10αριά μέτρα πάνω από το έδαφος.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μιας που τα θεματα των 2+1 Γαλλιδων εχουν ζωντανεψει πολυ τις τελευταιες μερες ειπα να βαλω μια φωτογραφια που ανεβηκε στην ομαδα του facebook KARAVOLATRES - ARXIPELAGOS.COM απο τον Πετρο Καλφα στις 30/9/2013.

Το υπεροχο Δηλος εδω μαλλον στο λιμανι της Ηρακλειας καποιο απο τα ετη 1986-1988 με πλοιαρχο μαλλον τον καπεταν Χριστοφορο Κοτσαμπα. Ο συνδιασμος του με το μικρο λιμανι της αγονης, τη λατζα και τα γλυκα χρωματα της παλιας φωτογραφιας ειναι συγκηνιτικος. Προσεξτε το ανοιχτο πλαινο μπαρκαριζο στο γκαραζ. 

Delos_Irakleia_Petros_Kalfas.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ο φωτογράφος πρέπει να είχε ανέβει κάπου ψηλότερα για να το βγάλει. Αν είναι στο Νέο Μώλο ίσως είναι πάνω στον κυματοθραύστη. Βλέπω και ένα ψηλό γκαγκουέ σε πρώτο πλάνο. Στον παλιό Μώλο δεν μου πάει το μυαλό που μπορεί να στέκεται. Nα είναι σε άλλο καράβι αντικρυστά μήπως; Στο Πέραμα και πάλι δεν μου πάει... Φαίνεται να είναι καμιά 10αριά μέτρα πάνω από το έδαφος.


Μου είπε φίλος ότι είναι στο Πέραμα στο κεφάλι του ντόκου εκεί που μπατάρισε το CORFU ISLAND κ μάλλον έχει δίκιο.

----------


## Νάξος

> Πολυ ιδιαιτερη φωτογραφια και οντως σπανια.
> 
> Το Δηλος πρεπει να πουληθηκε στους Αγαπητους τον Αυγουστο του 1984 και ισως ηρθε στη χωρα μας νωριτερα απο το Επτανησος που πρεπει να πουληθηκε στο Στριντζη τον Δεκεμβρη του 1984. Το Επτανησος την ανοιξη του 1985 πρεπει να ξεκινησε τα δρομολογια στη Ραφηνα. Πριν το Δηλος παει στη Ραφηνα για Συρο-Παρο-Ναξο-Μικρες Κυκλαδες-Αμοργο ή Σαντορινη το 1986, νωριτερα ειχε ενα συντομο περασμα απο την Ικαροσαμια και οπως μας εχουν πει-γραψει με εντελως ασχημα ωραρια. Ποτε αραγε ξεκινησε το Δηλος στην Ικαροσαμια, ποσο καιρο εμεινε και ποτε ακριβως ξεκινησε στη Ραφηνα...
> 
> Παντως το 2012 που ειχε παει τη Μ. Εβδομαδα για τεσσερις μερες στην Αμοργο πολλοι ειχαν ακομα ομορφες αναμνησεις απο τα ταξιδια μαζι του.


Ἐγὼ πάλι ἔχω τὴν διαίσθησιν ὅτι τὸ πλοῖο εἶναι στὴν Ἀκτὴ Μιαούλη καὶ ἀπέναντι διακρίνεται ἡ Ἀκτὴ Ξαβερίου. Ἐκείνην τὴν ἐποχὴν πολλὰ πλοῖα ποὺ εἶχαν ἀγοραστεῖ ἀπὸ τὸ ἐξωτερικὸ ἔδεναν γιὰ ὁλάκερες ἑβδομάδες στὴν Ἀκτὴ Μιαούλη γιὰ τὶς τελευταῖες περιποιήσεις πρὶν νὰ ἀρχίσουν τὰ δρομολόγιά των.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτο προφίλ της γαλλιδούλας στην Κεφαλονιά το 1996, από το flickr

delos cephalonia 1996 - flickr.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Υπεροχη...

Οσα χρονια και αν περασουν αυτο το αυστηρο και πανεμορφο σουλουπι παντα θα σαγηνευει.

----------


## Σπύρος Πίππος

Ευχαριστουμε για την ομορφη φωτο .Πλοια σαν το Δηλος και το Επτανησος ανεβασαν τον πηχη ποιο ψηλα ,εγω προσωπικα τα αποκαλω  τρενα . 
Δεν καταλαβαιναν απο καιρους και λιμανια ηταν στην ωρα τους , αφησαν εποχη και της καλυτερες αναμνησης.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ,εγω προσωπικα τα αποκαλω  τρενα .


Κοντά έπεσες φίλε.Οι Pielstick που είχαν,ήταν μαριναρισμένες μηχανές τραίνου.

----------

